# Qu'est-ce que vous faisez maintenant ?



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2005)

Comme le disait notre grand administrateur Benjamin, l'ancien fil etait trop lourd....
donc, voila son petit frere.......


bon, pour repondre a Cmove, je commence le, mon café..... 




ps: j'espere avoir etait assez rapide...sinon, merci d'effectuer une fusion ....


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mars 2005)

Là je crée la suite de ce thread légendaire 



Et moi, je fusionne ce bordel ambiant. Non mais. Et en hommage au grand Laurent Garnier, et à son "Jeux d'enfants", j'ai modifié le titre du thread. 
rezba


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mars 2005)

j'ai fait pareil, on ferme lequel? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Allez, on va dire que j'ai plus d'ancienneté, alors on garde le mien...


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Là je crée la suite de ce thread légendaire



dommage qu'on ai pas les secondes.......


ps: mon "  " est un liens....


----------



## molgow (7 Mars 2005)

Il faut faire un sondage


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Mars 2005)

l'efficacite macgé, c'est top !
bon un au revoir à tous, je pars demain pour NY pour 2-3 mois....
j'essayerai de venir un peu quand même !
je manquerai pas l'apple store promis !
a ++++


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2005)

j'ai un post de plus.....
non, serieux, ferme celui la....malgre l'absence de seconde, il semble que le mien est ete edité en second.....


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mars 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Il faut faire un sondage



Nan, c'est là que ça se passe!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mars 2005)

Stook, va pas faire ton nioub qui chipotte s'il te plait!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Nan, c'est là que ça se passe!!



c'est le plus simple.....mais mon titre etait meilleur.....    


bon, on ferme...., merci


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> l'efficacite macgé, c'est top !
> bon un au revoir à tous, je pars demain pour NY pour 2-3 mois....
> j'essayerai de venir un peu quand même !
> je manquerai pas l'apple store promis !
> a ++++




Bon voyage et ramene nous de jolies photos.... 
bon vent....


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2005)

flinguons stook


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> flinguons stook



tu me cherches.....
ça commence fort ce fil.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Stook, va pas faire ton nioub qui chipotte s'il te plait!!![/QUOTE]
> 
> mais je sais rien faire d'autre..... :p


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mars 2005)

SuperMoquette, tu veux dire qu'on doit appeler là?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2005)

Reste 99 pages nan ?


----------



## Macounette (7 Mars 2005)

Ahhhhh 
Ca fait plaisir de se retrouver dans un thread tout neuf.  merci Fab'Fab 
Au passage, je crois qu'on y a laissé des plumes dans l'ancien, vers la fin y'a des posts qui manquaient


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Reste 99 pages nan ?



    pas pour longtemps.....
fab, tu peux preparer la 4eme version....


----------



## Spyro (7 Mars 2005)

C'est quoi ce titre 
Et comment je fais pour commencer mes posts par "là ménant" hein ?
Si c'est comme ça je boycotte


----------



## teo (7 Mars 2005)

re...
je m'empresse d'inaugurer à mon tour... ça sent le neuf... y'a encore les papiers peints qui sèchent... fait frisquet.
Ah oui, les radiateurs sont pas encore posés...

Bon, là je file au Théâtre Marigny pour le showcase de la pièce d'Alexandre Bonstein, celui de Creatures.

Ca a l'air très drôle...

bonne soirée


----------



## teo (7 Mars 2005)

oui stook, voyons... on ferme les fenêtres... et le post


----------



## lumai (7 Mars 2005)

Hoooo ! mais c'est tout nouveau tout beau par ici !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2005)

La maintenant, je viens de m'inscrire pour la formation AppleScript gratuite du 30 mars organisée par Apple  chez Adobe à la tour Montparnasse.


----------



## Macounette (7 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> La maintenant, je viens de m'inscrire pour la formation AppleScript gratuite du 30 mars organisée par Apple chez Adobe à la tour Montparnasse.


C'est cool, ça m'intéresserait aussi...
Est-ce que tu sais s'ils organisent ce genre de formation à d'autres endroits en Europe ?


----------



## Bassman (7 Mars 2005)

Je suis en train de pas faire de la couture et vous ??


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2005)

je viens de finir de manger :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est cool, ça m'intéresserait aussi...
> Est-ce que tu sais s'ils organisent ce genre de formation à d'autres endroits en Europe ?



Yes, Mame, Hambourg, Stockholm, Paris et Londres. Pour l'insription, c'est par ici


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Mars 2005)

je travaille


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2005)

vous faites quoi la menant? 
vous faites quoi la menant? 

j'hesite a choisir un fil....    
mais en tout cas, je choisis pas celui la.....     



une belle alternative...


----------



## Nephou (7 Mars 2005)

là je vais rentre avec mon mini :love: sous le bras


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2005)

Moi, je fais pas dans la dentelle


----------



## molgow (7 Mars 2005)

Je ne suis pas en train de m'épiler les jambes.


----------



## stephane6646 (7 Mars 2005)

que pensez vous de l'iskin pour ibook?


----------



## molgow (7 Mars 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> que pensez vous de l'iskin pour ibook?



Là, je ne pense pas.


----------



## stephane6646 (7 Mars 2005)

un avis quand meme?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> que pensez vous de l'iskin pour ibook?



c'est iDiot


----------



## stephane6646 (7 Mars 2005)

pourquoi idiot?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Mars 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> que pensez vous de l'iskin pour ibook?



C'est un fil sérieux ici... merci de poster ce genre de bêtise ailleurs !    
   :rateau:


----------



## molgow (7 Mars 2005)

stephane: il te faut poser ta question dans le forum adéquat, par exemple sur iPodGénération, parce que là, t'es tout sauf au bon endroit


----------



## stephane6646 (7 Mars 2005)

sérieux? vous êtes sérieux?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Mars 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi idiot?



Et ne fais pas l'iNnocent !


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> un avis quand meme?




la, menant, je ne dirais pas à steph et quelque chose :

-ne va pas faire un tour ici , tu trouverais peut etre mieux....


pas 


ps: ipodgeneration??? curieux reflexe Molgow....je veux bien que l'ibook soit transportable mais de la a le confondre avec un ipod.....


----------



## dool (7 Mars 2005)

Là je fais "pas ski c't'année"

:mouais:



Fatigue du soir est-ce poire???


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Mars 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Fatigue du soir est-ce poire???




fatigue du matin... chat grain !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2005)

là je boule vert bassou


----------



## stephane6646 (7 Mars 2005)

le bar ressemble à une boite de nuit où il y a un vigile à l'entrée (le modérateur) qui dit "désolé , soirée privée", ou "il faut être membre"...
bref , je ne vois pas pourquoi ma question est inadéquate quand je m'adresse à l' "élite " de ce forum...élite dans un forum, c'est sérieux?


----------



## je hais les ordis (7 Mars 2005)

la je ne fais pas quelque chose.....


----------



## sofiping (7 Mars 2005)

salut tutti etTUTTA  

je viens juste de refermer mon bouquin MAC POUR LES NULS .... (Vous s'y avez mit l'temps a dire 

que les discutions ramaients pass qui y avait trop de messages  ) . ET MOI QUI CROYAIS QUE 

J'ETAIS NUL....que mon ordi etait etait nul ... ET QUE INTERNET C'ETAIT NUL.     

Le positif , c'est que j'ai fait des petits progrés ...Mais , les bouquins c'est penible ( on a le 

droit de dire des gros ...voir enormes mots ?)  :rose. BON j'ai une super  idée  : je donne RDV a 

tous les craks (sur un thread que je vais ouvrir )entre 00h00 et 2h du matin tous les jours ...sauf le 

samedi ... et vous venez donnez des cours de perfectionnement...c'est cool non!  :rose:    

AH , je vois bien que je suis toute seule face a toute cette technique .........mais ça fait rien  :casse: 

JE VINGT CRAIES :casse:  :casse:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là je boule vert bassou



là, je boule pas bassou....:





			
				machine de ... a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## tierr (7 Mars 2005)

Si vous ne savez pas quoi faire essayez de m'aider.
Message : "format mp3 incopatible avec mon lecteur"
Merci
Tierr


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> le bar ressemble à une boite de nuit où il y a un vigile à l'entrée (le modérateur) qui dit "désolé , soirée privée", ou "il faut être membre"...
> bref , je ne vois pas pourquoi ma question est inadéquate quand je m'adresse à l' "élite " de ce forum...élite dans un forum, c'est sérieux?




je t'ai repondu, tu veux une lettre recommandée....(page precedente...)
   

 sofiping....ça roule.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi idiot?



Pas idiot, iDiot : l'iSkin pour l'iBook, c'est iDiot


----------



## Macounette (7 Mars 2005)

Merci pour l'info 
Malheureusement rien de tel en Suisse pour l'instant 
Mais je garde l'URL au chaud, au cas où


----------



## Pitchoune (7 Mars 2005)

Là, je découvre les nouveaux postes de vous faites quoi...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Mars 2005)

tierr a dit:
			
		

> Si vous ne savez pas quoi faire essayez de m'aider.
> Message : "format mp3 incopatible avec mon lecteur"
> Merci
> Tierr



ça fait toujours ça pendant le suplice de l'ipod...


----------



## stephane6646 (7 Mars 2005)

je déconnais  ...je croyais que le smiley rendait bien compte des impressions...mais je dois mieux maitriser le smiley ..merde j'aurais du le choisir en seconde langue ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Là je fais "pas ski c't'année"
> 
> :mouais:
> 
> ...



Fatigue du lapin ... chagrin ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> je déconnais  ...je croyais que le smiley rendait bien compte des impressions...mais je dois mieux maitriser le smiley ..merde j'aurais du le choisir en seconde langue ...



dis donc cher voisin,   tu devrais aller faire un tour ici , on sait jamais...
ps, si tu n'es pas festif, oublie....  


 pitchoune....ça roule?


----------



## Bassman (7 Mars 2005)

non mais ca va pas ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour l'info
> Malheureusement rien de tel en Suisse pour l'instant
> Mais je garde l'URL au chaud, au cas où



Ah, non, en suisse, ils font pas AppleScript, juste appenzel


----------



## Macounette (7 Mars 2005)

LOL oui, Appenzell.   C'est aussi le nom de l'un de nos cantons (deux demi-cantons en fait)


----------



## Bassman (7 Mars 2005)

nul ce fil, j'prefere le miens


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> nul ce fil, j'prefere le miens



Soit pas jaloux, on y va aussi


----------



## Bassman (7 Mars 2005)

qui veut pas faire du saut a la corde avec moi ?


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2005)

bon alors, on fusionne les 2 sujets ?


----------



## Bassman (7 Mars 2005)

ca va pas 

On parle pas du tout de la même chose dans les 2 thread 
Tient bah du coup je suis pas content :mad;


----------



## Macounette (7 Mars 2005)

Là je bosse pas. Et je vais pas bosser pendant 10 jours encore.  nananère.


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> qui veut pas faire du saut a la corde avec moi ?



ha! non, je veux faire de saut a la corde avec toi.....


----------



## kathy h (7 Mars 2005)

bonsoir tout le monde.. je passe en coup de vent... comme d'hab.. toujours entrain de courir


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir tout le monde.. je passe en coup de vent... comme d'hab.. toujours entrain de courir



quelqu'un arrivera bien a te faire faire une pause


----------



## Bassman (7 Mars 2005)

bah oui mais la j'en fait pas donc c'est loupé


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> bah oui mais la j'en fait pas donc c'est loupé




oui, mais il faudrait y penser.....
je m'ennuie seul avec ma corde.....  
puisque c'est comme ca, je rejoins le fil de fab....(qui m'a cramé mon fil....   )


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2005)

cool ! je boule a 19 maintenant :love:


----------



## Freelancer (7 Mars 2005)

là, je pars pas en vacances   
le sketch de ce soir au boulot : 
 le patron : tu finis quand
 moi : vendredi
 le patron : tu fait quoi jusqu'a fin avril?
 moi : ben, rien.
 le patron : tu peux bosser pour moi alors?
 moi : ben, j'aurais bien prix une petite semaine
 le patron : ah ben non
 moi : ah ben si
 le patron : ah ben non...

mais bon, on me propose tu taff, je vais pas cracher dessus


----------



## Bassman (7 Mars 2005)

Et t'as fusionné espece de raclure


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> cool ! je boule a 19 maintenant :love:



waow....ca faire bizarre un coup de boule a 19....  

moi, qui n'en suit qu'a 2.....


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et t'as fusionné espece de raclure



j'ai juste demandé a mon père :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (7 Mars 2005)

il etait crès bien mon fil en plus 

Inquisiteurs !


----------



## rezba (7 Mars 2005)

Là, j'admire l'efficacité implacable de la modération télépathique à quatre mains !

 pascal


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

la je ne vais pas rester 

je vais manger 


bon, sa continue ici ou ailleur ?????


----------



## Bassman (7 Mars 2005)

:fokiou: pascal


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2005)

Bassou, tu es un raleur, c'est bien cette fusion....
je passais mon temps a dire bonjour sur l'un et au revoir sur l'autre...    


(attention, post numero 1450...encore 50 et .....)


----------



## Bassman (7 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Bassou, tu es un raleur, c'est bien cette fusion....
> je passais mon temps a dire bonjour sur l'un et au revoir sur l'autre...
> 
> 
> (attention, post numero 1450...encore 50 et .....)


 bah ils cherchaient quelqu'un pour le role de raleur, et j'y ai été recruté, j'y suis pour rien


----------



## sofiping (7 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et t'as fusionné espece de raclure   [/QUOTE
> 
> Bon  , ben c'est ma fête ....c'est normal que je comprenne rien des fois   , vous fezez des trucs que je savait même po que ça existe ....Elle est passée ou " vous fezez qoi manent " ...   dans la fusion ?


----------



## Bassman (7 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Elle est passée ou " vous fezez qoi manent " ...   dans la fusion ?



hummmmmmm... DTC ?? :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (7 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> bah ils cherchaient quelqu'un pour le role de raleur, et j'y ai été recruté, j'y suis pour rien


"Y avait plus que des rôles de méchant".


----------



## Spyro (7 Mars 2005)

Au fait, sans vouloir avori l'air de flooder, je vois pas mal de posts ces derniers temps avec des citations ratées à cause du dernier ] qui manque, et je me demandais si c'était une mode ou un bug qui vous faisait ça, parce que je peux pas imaginer que tous ces gens se mettent à supprimer un caractère comme ça pour le fun 


Accessoirement je me dis aussi que la fonction "prévisualisation" est sous employée


----------



## Bassman (7 Mars 2005)

ou alors y'a un max de nioub qui savent pas copier coller / tapper


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> bah ils cherchaient quelqu'un pour le role de raleur, et j'y ai été recruté, j'y suis pour rien



usurpateur


----------



## Bassman (7 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> usurpateur


 toi t'es dans le role du vieux con, confond pas tout


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Mars 2005)

Aaah, les aminches, retour du taf, direct net, fini, là.     

Un p'tit verre de rouge, du saucisson, je revis


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Bassman a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dedalus (7 Mars 2005)

Y'en a des qui font
Y'en a des qui font pas
Si ils font, tant mieux,
Si ils font pas tant pis,
Je n'en ferai pas une maladie


----------



## Bassman (7 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> [mode_calembourazebig_ON]
> _J'ai besoin de liens pour ficeler l'affaire !_
> [/mode_calembourazebig_OFF]
> 
> ...



J'fais tout pareil que toi rob' je fais semblant d'etre au courant, pis je donne de faux renseignement pour faire croire que j'ai compris ce que j'ai pas lu


----------



## je hais les ordis (7 Mars 2005)

aie la j'ai super mal au ventre ..... ah les jeunes et la mal-bouffe !!
poutant j'ai mangé saucisse-lentilles ce soir a moins que ce ne soit la banane, comme dit ma mere : " la banane c'est lourd le soir"


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et à part ça les Loulous ?
> 
> 
> *Vous réfléchissez, là ?*



revues : vv mac, univers mac, i Create, à vos mac
Sites : mac G, the insider, vv mac, mac bidouille, mac os x facile, thinksecret, powerbook.fr, apple et euh, voilà, je sais pas   

P.S : plutôt zouzou que loulou


----------



## Dedalus (7 Mars 2005)

Perso, c'est surtout MacFixIt


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et à part ça les Loulous ?
> 
> 
> *Vous réfléchissez, là ?*
> ...



 roberto, j'ai deja vu un fil traitant de ce sujet......
pour moi, c'est A vos mac surtout et pas plus....
mais je suis MacG, mac+ , mac4ever et macbid.... par fil rss....
comme pour les news ou le sport......
voila.
tu devrais le rehcercher ce fil


ps: le meilleurs, c'est "Mac et kette"...  

(p-49)


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je dois faire une liste des revues et des sites Mac qui compte dans le milieu très fermé et très snob des z'Adorateurs de la Pomme.
> :love:
> 
> b]Vous lisez quoi vous ? Vous allez voir les niouzes Mac sur quel site quand vous voulez faire style-genre-je-m'informe ?[/b]
> ...



Va voir dans les forums associées, celui d'A Vos Mac, dont le site est ici et qu'est en vente tous les mois dans les bons kiosques à journeaux, et notament les Relais H. C'est une revue qu'elle est bonne (même que des fois, j'écris dedans), et elle est faite par des voisins à toi (Deux Sèvres, juste le p'tit ruisseau en bas de chez toi à traverser)


----------



## Macounette (7 Mars 2005)

Roberto 

Allez un chti coup de main :

avant je lisais beaucoup SVM Mac et Univers Mac.
Maintenant c'est surtout A Vos Mac.
Lecture online : MacGé, les niouz de MacBidouille (le forum plus rarement), OSXFacile, MacOSXHints, Mac OS Astuces, Think Secret, MacNN.


----------



## sofiping (7 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> hummmmmmm... DTC ?? :rateau:



arrrhhh , aprés ASV , voila DTC ?????
D... T.. C..  :mouais: non c'est pas possible !
Dernier Train pour Charleville   c'est pas marqué SNCF!
DTC...DTC ...Nan j'vois pas  :bebe:   

quesaco????


----------



## Spyro (7 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> arrrhhh , aprés ASV , voila DTC ?????
> D... T.. C..  :mouais: non c'est pas possible !
> Dernier Train pour Charleville   c'est pas marqué SNCF!
> DTC...DTC ...Nan j'vois pas  :bebe:
> ...


Il est des questions qu'il vaut mieux ne pas poser


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> arrrhhh , aprés ASV , voila DTC ?????
> D... T.. C..  :mouais: non c'est pas possible !
> Dernier Train pour Charleville   c'est pas marqué SNCF!
> DTC...DTC ...Nan j'vois pas  :bebe:
> ...



petit shéma explicatif


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Mars 2005)

DTC, beuh,  a peut être un bon sujet de thread ça, nan ?


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

J'en ai plein le cul...
je viens de rentrer du taf, me suis fait engueuler par mon patron, suis crevé, j'ai faim.
 J'EN AI MARRE!!!


----------



## sofiping (7 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, sans vouloir avori l'air de flooder, je vois pas mal de posts ces derniers temps avec des citations ratées à cause du dernier ] qui manque, et je me demandais si c'était une mode ou un bug qui vous faisait ça, parce que je peux pas imaginer que tous ces gens se mettent à supprimer un caractère comme ça pour le fun
> 
> 
> Accessoirement je me dis aussi que la fonction "prévisualisation" est sous employée


ok j'avoue que je ne previsualise pas ...mais que je commencais a y penser vu que mes messages on souvent des  chpouns cuik ...je crois avoir compris pourquoi


----------



## sofiping (7 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai plein le cul...
> 
> je suis tel une petite fleur des champs qui vient d'eclore .... :rose:
> 
> j'avais je bien compris alors


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> le_magi61 a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spyro (7 Mars 2005)

Cours numéro un: le bouton "éditer".
Cours numéro deux: la citation.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Mars 2005)

Bien, y'a comme une belle tranche de bavette  in zi assette qui m'attend pour se faire devorer     

Alors au révoir les gens de dans la machine


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Bien, y'a comme une belle tranche de bavette  in zi assette qui m'attend pour se faire devorer
> 
> Alors au révoir les gens de dans la machine



bon'ap. et  DC....



(P-48)


----------



## sofiping (7 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Bien, y'a comme une belle tranche de bavette  in zi assette qui m'attend pour se faire devorer
> 
> Alors au révoir les gens de dans la machine



Le temps que j'arrive t'as deja presque fini ...bon app


----------



## je hais les ordis (7 Mars 2005)

y a comme une odeur de bon feeling......


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

T'as deja appris un des 2 points...
C'est bien, tu vas bientot y arriver:rateau:


----------



## sofiping (7 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Cours numéro un: le bouton "éditer".
> Cours numéro deux: la citation.


----------



## sofiping (7 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> T'as deja appris un des 2 points...
> C'est bien, tu vas bientot y arriver:rateau:



j'ai aussi appris a aller faire un tour dans "tableau de bord"


----------



## mado (7 Mars 2005)

Parfois ça peut servir


----------



## Spyro (7 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> j'ai aussi appris a aller faire un tour dans "tableau de bord"


----------



## sofiping (7 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Parfois ça peut servir



y m'en a fait trop voir aujourd'hui


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

Elle progresse super vite!!!
Bientot, elle va donner des cours aux nioubes...


----------



## Spyro (7 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Elle progresse super vite!!!
> Bientot, elle va donner des cours aux nioubes...


Pourquoi, t'as besoin de cours ?  




 :rose: _désolé il fallait la faire   :rateau:_


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

nan, moi, j'ai appris tout seul, comme un grand :king:
Ca faisait longtemps que je cherchais à placer ce smiley!!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

c'est devenu le tgv ici ???      

je manque 2h et meme pas et voila plus e 100 messages !!!


----------



## sofiping (7 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Elle progresse super vite!!!
> Bientot, elle va donner des cours aux nioubes...



j'men va faire une petite partie de petanque et je reviens


----------



## je hais les ordis (7 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> y m'en a fait trop voir aujourd'hui


 
moi c'est un besoin permanent,  je te le laisse avec plaisir et meme a vie si tu veux, 

blablablablabla les macs.............bien sur.....les macs......c'est génial......


----------



## Nephou (7 Mars 2005)

Là c?est mon premier message posté sur macgénération depuis mon macmini avec les clavier et la souris sans-fil qui prenaient la poussière


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mars 2005)

Là now, euh... j'ère sur les forums MacG


----------



## je hais les ordis (7 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Là c?est mon premier message posté sur macgénération depuis mon macmini avec les clavier et la souris sans-fil qui prenaient la poussière


perso, je vois pas la différence


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Moi je me gêne pas !_
> :king:


peut etre, mais toi, tu es vieux, euh non, je veux grand, enfin, plus vieux que moi ici!


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Là c?est mon premier message posté sur macgénération depuis mon macmini avec les clavier et la souris sans-fil qui prenaient la poussière


Roh, le nouibe!!! :casse::rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Là c?est mon premier message posté sur macgénération depuis mon macmini avec les clavier et la souris sans-fil qui prenaient la poussière



Ouais, ben moi c'est mon jesaispluscombien de msg depuis mon PB12" paske ma femme, elle me squatte le G5


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

quand à moi, c'est un de mes derniers messages avec mon PC tout moche!!!


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mars 2005)

çà se fête çà...


----------



## Nephou (7 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ben moi c'est mon jesaispluscombien de msg depuis mon PB12" paske ma femme, elle me squatte le G5



Ben la mienne elle me squate le PowerBook !

_sinon ce matin j'ai vu les plus émouvantes images de ma vie tout en noir et blanc... mais ça bouge  :love: :love: :love:_

* edit *

-> voir plus haut


----------



## sofiping (7 Mars 2005)

eh bien ce que je fais c'est changer un peu de rubrique ... pasqu'avec vous j'avance pas des masse en technique


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

C'est clair, j'en peu plus de cette poubelle...
En plus, je le revends, je plein celui qui va l'acheter, si seulement il savait...
Sinon, ca me fait 50% du prix de mon mini, c'est cool, il me revient au final à 300¤!


----------



## Pitchoune (7 Mars 2005)

Là, j'attends que LeSqual rentre enfin...   :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Ben la mienne elle me squate le PowerBook !
> 
> _sinon ce matin j'ai vu les plus émouvantes images de ma vie tout en noir et blanc... mais ça bouge  :love: :love: :love:_





on le fais pas en couleur maint les eco ?   

ou c'est en 3D ?


pffff sais plus .....en tout cas......precieux souvenir plus tard !!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

Merci du fond du coeur, pour tout ces cou'd boul, je vous les rendrais au centuple...


----------



## steinway (7 Mars 2005)

je decouvre mandrake 10.1


----------



## Spyro (7 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Demain j'ai trottinette !*


Je suis pas fétichiste comme gars, mais je veux trop des photos, non des _videos_ de toi en trotinette     :love:


----------



## Nephou (7 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je vais pas tarder à aller me coucher.
> *Demain j'ai trottinette !*
> :hein:
> 
> ...




bonne nuit... « ma poule »


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

ce n'est qu'un début!
au fait, on peut en donner combien par jour des ces petites boules?
et combien par tete de pipe?


----------



## Pitchoune (7 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est qu'un début!
> au fait, on peut en donner combien par jour des ces petites boules?
> et combien par tete de pipe?



Tête de pipe toi même


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> eh bien ce que je fais c'est changer un peu de rubrique ... pasqu'avec vous j'avance pas des masse en technique



Ben, y a les forums techniques pour çà


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Tête de pipe toi même


ben quoi, c'est plutot gentil comme expression? tu préféres quoi?


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben, y a les forums techniques pour çà


Ah bon, t'es sur???
moi, je sors pas du bar, il fait nuit dehors! et en plus, j'ai encore soif!


----------



## lumai (7 Mars 2005)

'vais bouquiner et :sleep:

Bonne nuit le Bar


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

Bonne nuit à toi, et bonne lecture!


----------



## Pitchoune (7 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi, c'est plutot gentil comme expression? tu préféres quoi?



Ma douce? Ma belle   

Pour te répondre: je sais pas combien on peut en donner par jour et je sais pas à quel intervalle on peu les donner à chaque tête de bite :hein: de pipe, pardon :rose:


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

Bon, ok, a partir de maintenant, je t'appellerais ma douce et belle! ça te va comme ca? :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2005)

là, j'essaie vnc mais c'est pas gagné.......  

(P-46)


----------



## Spyro (7 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> j'aurai pas du commencer ils vont se vexer les autres...


Pourquoi chuis pas en premier dans la liste  



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> là, j'essaie vnc mais c'est pas gagné.......


M'en sers tout le temps, besoin d'un coup de main ? 
(C'est très facile à utiliser )


----------



## macelene (7 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Ben la mienne elle me squate le PowerBook !
> 
> _sinon ce matin j'ai vu les plus émouvantes images de ma vie tout en noir et blanc... mais ça bouge  :love: :love: :love:_
> 
> ...




MAaaaaa Viiiieeeee....


----------



## Spyro (7 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> 'vais bouquiner et :sleep:
> 
> Bonne nuit le Bar


 :love: [edit] :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: [/edit]


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

Bon allé, au pieux!
J'ai une bonne migraine et je suis crévé, bonne nuit les gens!


----------



## Avril-VII (7 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir à tous ! Je suis fatigué moi ! bonne nuit à tous !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

bonnnnnnne nuit lumai !!!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## je hais les ordis (7 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous ! Moi je viens de poster.... http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=92742 Soyez cool, aidez moi.
> "jingle fin de la pub"


c'est interdit le racollage dans les bars...


----------



## Pitchoune (7 Mars 2005)

Bonne nuit à toutes et tous! Je vais au dodo, j'ai pu voir mon Squal, il est rentré :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

Bonne nuit ma belle et douce!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2005)

tiens, il marche encore mieux que l'ancien ce fil......
super....

ps: volontier spyro....enfin, juste quelques questions qui me tarode concernant vnc....  


(P-45)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

Il était bien le film sur Fr 2 
Bonne nuit les amis.


----------



## diamond2 (7 Mars 2005)

Salut les nerds


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Il était bien le film sur Fr 2
> Bonne nuit les amis.



 bonne nuit Cmove...


(P-44)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> toi t'es dans le role du vieux con, confond pas tout



jeune con toi-même


----------



## Macounette (7 Mars 2005)

Là je viens de voir Nip & Tuck sur la TSR...  beurk. 



			
				le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Bon allé, au pieux!
> J'ai une bonne migraine et je suis crévé, bonne nuit les gens!


Chouette un compagnon d'infortune :love:

Bon allez... dodo. :sleep: bon'nuit vous


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ok, a partir de maintenant, je t'appellerais ma douce et belle! ça te va comme ca? :rose:



Appelles la plutôt "la douce du Squal, la belle du Squal", ça t'éviteras de te faire amicalement machouiller par les dents de la mer


----------



## Dedalus (8 Mars 2005)

Là, après dîner, Je viens d'admirer ma douce et un couple d'amis espagnols qui viennent de se danser quelques sévillanes.... (ben oui, on a un tapis très épais qui amortit bien le bruit et y'a une dalle flottante entre les étages).


----------



## duracel (8 Mars 2005)

Je suis en plein dans la digestion de ma choucroute. Le petit schnaps est bienvenu.


----------



## toys (8 Mars 2005)

pas  vue, je vien de bouffé un demi saucisson   

je vais me faire tuer demain













cool ca marche mieux quand meme


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2005)

gribouille sort de ce corps


----------



## Avril-VII (8 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous ! 
Je viens de me réveiller et il nje s'arrête pas de neiger, depui hier soir.
Moi ce matin je prend le bus....
Au programme aujourd'hui : 

A l'école :
-SVT
-MAths
-Histoire-géo
-Physique
-Français 
-Allemand
-Etude

Après l'école :
-Je vais sur macG
-Je vais sauter deux trois barres (àcheval)

Voilà et bonne journée à tous !!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2005)

Salut les gens, bonne journée à tous....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Mars 2005)

:sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :rose:  :sleep:  :sleep: 

   :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:

*Pardon* 

Euh, bonjour les gens


----------



## Macounette (8 Mars 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde :sleep: 
pffff pô zuste. je me réveille et il s'arrête de neiger. 

allez zou, à l'assaut de la cafetière.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

bon, un café opppppp


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Mars 2005)

La Belgacom vient de m'installer l'ADSL chez moi :love:


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La Belgacom vient de m'installer l'ADSL chez moi :love:



félicitations


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon, un café opppppp



a tien, j'y vais aussi :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La Belgacom vient de m'installer l'ADSL chez moi :love:



*Et jusque là tu te connectais en 56K qu'y faut pédaler pour accélérer l'affichage des pages ?*   

Ouf, bienvenue dans un monde meilleur alors


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Mars 2005)

Même pas, je suis en ADSL tous les jours au taf  :love:


56k, c'est un truc d'y a 10 ans quasi obsolète, mdr !!! :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (8 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a tien, j'y vais aussi :love:



+1


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> 56k, c'est un truc d'y a 10 ans quasi obsolète, mdr !!! :rateau:



et encore, tu n'a pas essayer le surf en GSM 9600 bps :rateau:


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> +1



_Vous devriez donner des cafés à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à gKatarn._  la machine veut pas :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Même pas, je suis en ADSL tous les jours au taf  :love:
> 
> 
> 56k, c'est un truc d'y a 10 ans quasi obsolète, mdr !!! :rateau:



Alors donc, comme pas mal d'autres macgéens, tu surfes au boulot... 
Ah si vos patrons savaient ça ...     :love:


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Alors donc, comme pas mal d'autres macgéens, tu surfes au boulot...
> Ah si vos patrons savaient ça ...     :love:



mon chef fait pareil


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mon chef fait pareil



Ca offre un bon prétexte ça


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Alors donc, comme pas mal d'autres macgéens, tu surfes au boulot...
> Ah si vos patrons savaient ça ...   :love:


ma chef est persuadée que mon écran est un aquarium


----------



## yvos (8 Mars 2005)

là, je flippe trop :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

ben là je suis ps top de moral

mal dormi cette nuit , trop pensée a cette maison que on a vu de l'exterieur 
mais pas encore a l'enterieur

comment sera dedans ?
il y aura pas trop de travaux a faire ?
le prix est compris avec les frais du notaire?
est que la banque va nous suivre?

cette villa me sort pas de la tete, c'est tout ce que j'aimerais:
un superbe et grand jardin arboré
en perif de la ville dans un quartier cotée et calme
les ecoles y sont excellentes

j'ai deja habites dans ce quartier pendant 5 ans  j'aimerais vraiment y retourner


si seulement un miracle ferait que je recois un reponse positive parmi tous ce cv que j'ai envoyé ,
 la plus de soucis question  pret meme si on devrait faire beaucoup de travaux !!!!!


il faut vraiment que je  pense a autre chose , la visite interne est vendredi
et 3 jours d'attent c'est trop trop trop


----------



## Nephou (8 Mars 2005)

là je me dis que je vais finir par prendre un café *et que des tranches de DRAM et de CMOS c'est vraiment pas le pied à reproduire pour illustrer un bloc-note qui sera glissé dans un conférencier ! *


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Alors donc, comme pas mal d'autres macgéens, tu surfes au boulot...
> Ah si vos patrons savaient ça ...     :love:


 Si tu savais... Avant, mon supérieur directe était assis à coté de moi et il me voyait surfer comme une malade pendant les appels... Ca n'a jamais affecté la qualité de mon travail, qui plus est, j'ai même été une des seules renouvellée avec un super contrat :love: :style:

trop cool l'ADSL :love: surtout par satellite :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> trop cool l'ADSL :love: surtout par satellite :love: :love:



geekette va


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Mars 2005)

J'me disais que j'étais à la bourre..... 

Mais en fait, nan !


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> ...... *Avant*, mon supérieur direct...



Avant, oui


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Mars 2005)

Là, ça cause d'ordinateurs sur France Inter que, bla bla bla, mac-PC, bla bla bla  :sleep:


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Mars 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Avant, oui


 Il a du changer de place :rateau:


----------



## soget (8 Mars 2005)

Hello
J'écoute  

L'ordinateur : Entre rêve et cauchemar
http://www.radiofrance.fr/chaines/france-inter01/emissions/alterego/


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2005)

hop qui veut un café ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> hop qui veut un café ? :rateau:


oui, bien noir avec un 1/2 sucre. Merci mackie !


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Il a du changer de place :rateau:


pourquoi tu flatules ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Mars 2005)

Rooooh, même pas vrai


----------



## gKatarn (8 Mars 2005)

Si si ...


----------



## gKatarn (8 Mars 2005)

Désolé


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Mars 2005)

hem mon petit gKatarn :love:


mais non !


----------



## gKatarn (8 Mars 2005)

VI, j'ai glissé hein ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Mars 2005)

Heureusement que tu as ton casque pour te protéger :love: :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (8 Mars 2005)

Clair, çà amortit bien !!


----------



## toys (8 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> hop qui veut un café ? :rateau:




si s'est pas  trop tard ouai j'en veut bien 2 sucres. trop du mal ce matin


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Mars 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> si s'est pas  trop tard ouai j'en veut bien 2 sucres. trop du mal ce matin



alors, l'était bon le saucisson ?


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> si s'est pas  trop tard ouai j'en veut bien 2 sucres. trop du mal ce matin



a cette heure la je pense au repas :love:




Mackie, tu veux bien essayer de regarder les phrases que tu cites, stp ?


----------



## toys (8 Mars 2005)

chut le dit pas trops fort il on pas encore vue ci ca passe a  l'as se midi je peut gérer la crise

mais oui il etait tres bon


----------



## rezba (8 Mars 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> si s'est pas  trop tard ouai j'en veut bien 2 sucres *et 3 jours de bannissement, parce que là j'écris n'importe quoi*. trop du mal ce matin




On va essayer de se calmer un peu, du côté de clisson, hein.


----------



## gKatarn (8 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a cette heure la je pense au repas :love:



A cet heure-là, c'est monn estomac qui pense


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> A cet heure-là, c'est monn estomac qui pense



regarde pas mon sandwich comme ça


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

ouais un bon sandwich au pain de campagne, avec du jambon de chez m'sieur le boucher et du beurre de madame la vache...  :rose:


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ouais un bon sandwich au pain de campagne, avec du jambon de chez m'sieur le boucher et du beurre de madame la vache...  :rose:



dans celui la il y a en plus des oeufs, des tomates de la salade, enfin si c'est moi qui le faisait j'aurais mis une couche de rillettes d'oies du saucissons a l'ail :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> dans celui la il y a en plus des oeufs, des tomates de la salade, enfin si c'est moi qui le faisait j'aurais mis une couche de rillettes d'oies du saucissons a l'ail :love:


 c'est un casse dalle à la parisienne ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> enfin si c'est moi qui le faisait j'aurais mis une couche de rillettes d'oies du saucissons a l'ail :love:



*voilà quelqu'un qui sait vivre   *


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *voilà quelqu'un qui sait vivre  *


goûts de chiotte ?


----------



## Macounette (8 Mars 2005)

Là maintenant je me dis qu'on est le 8 mars et que personne sur ce forum n'y a pensé.


----------



## rezba (8 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je me dis qu'on est le 8 mars et que personne sur ce forum n'y a pensé.


 Sisi, mais je suis en train de chercher de vieux threads...


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> goûts de chiotte ?



ta quoi contre les rillettes d'oies ?  :mouais:


----------



## toys (8 Mars 2005)

bon aller je vais au boulo.pour une foi que je poste le jour y a rezba qui fait rien que de m embaiter
(en même temps s est son taf donc s est normal) aller biz a cette nuit


----------



## Macounette (8 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Sisi, mais je suis en train de chercher de vieux threads...


Ah mais les vieux threads de l'année dernière réchauffés ça ne compte pas.   
Comme quoi un Palm ça peut être utile. Des fois.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ta quoi contre les rillettes d'oies ? :mouais:


c'est l'association rillettes d'oie + saucisson à l'aïl qui me fait flipper 

J'ai bien connu quelqu'un qui faisait tremper sa tartine de pâté de foie dans son café...:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On va essayer de se calmer un peu, du côté de clisson, hein.


nerveux en ce jour de la femme ? des embêtements en vue ce soir ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> c'est l'association rillettes d'oie + saucisson à l'aïl qui me fait flipper



Pourquoi, c'est vrai que ce serait meilleur avec des abricots au jus en plus, mais bon ... On peut pas tout avoir.

Tiens, je vais reprendre de ces huitres tièdes à la chantilly


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour



 T'es encore tombé du lit ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'es encore tombé du lit ?





il ne voulait pas me laisser partir


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il ne voulait pas me laisser partir



C'est affectueux, ces p'tites bêtes là ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est affectueux, ces p'tites bêtes là ...



t'as bien raison: on s'attache


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2005)

ou on s'y fait attacher!


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2005)

resumons :

-un sandwich mangé
-un coca et un orangina bu
-un (gros) sablé breton et un pain au chocolat mangé
-un café bu

c'est quoi la suite ?


----------



## rezba (8 Mars 2005)

une sieste avec ta veuve poignet ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> resumons :
> 
> -un sandwich mangé
> -un coca et un orangina bu
> ...



Pousse café ? un p'tit cognac ? (91 ans d'age)  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2005)

retournons au boulot :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (8 Mars 2005)

hé-i hé-o, on retourne au boulot


----------



## rezba (8 Mars 2005)

Hmmm, je crois que je vais aller me chercher une barre de chocolat noir aux noisettes, pendant que la sauvegarde s'effectue.


----------



## MrStone (8 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> hé-i hé-o, on retourne au boulot



 salut Atchoum


----------



## gKatarn (8 Mars 2005)

A tes souhaits 


Note : bouler Mr Stone plus tard
_Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard._


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> hé-i hé-o, on retourne au boulot



beru, gjouvenat et webo sont la ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2005)

salut tout le monde , ça roule?


----------



## je hais les ordis (8 Mars 2005)

​Ce que je fais en ce moment?? je lis mes mails et c'est pas gagné !!!


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Hmmm, une barre de chocolat noir aux noisettes


Rapport au thread sur les positions préférées ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2005)

bon, j'attends Ilife05....
ils sont penible chez TNT, il m'ont dis qu'il passait en debut d'apres midi et du coup j'attends....
en plus il voulais passer le matin, n'importe quoi....on passe pas chez lesz gens le matin, ils dorment les gens le matin......


bon, je recommence a faire mon Mackie (ce qui signifie que j'attends, mais vous l'aviez compris...)


----------



## mado (8 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut tout le monde , ça roule?


 
Jamais au boulot


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Jamais au boulot



ben, non, je me suis levé pour bosser et en fait, y avait rien a faire aujourd'hui....alors, je suis rentré....
si j'avais su je serait resté couché....


----------



## mado (8 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, non, je me suis levé pour bosser et en fait, y avait rien a faire aujourd'hui....alors, je suis rentré....
> si j'avais su je serait resté couché....


 
Loin de moi l'idée de critiquer toute forme de paresse.. Bien au contraire


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Mars 2005)

Là je bois mon café de l'après-midi, des amateurs pour un bon Senseo ? :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Loin de moi l'idée de critiquer toute forme de paresse.. Bien au contraire



houlala, je risquais pas de le comprendre differemment....  

bon, ça y est, j'ai recu Ilife mais je suis decu, je pensais recevoir les cd dans une jolie boite pas en vras dans l'envellope, c'est pas parce que c'est une mise a jour que ce doit etre du n'importe quoi...


bon je l'installe et je reviens....


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Jamais au boulot


Ah toi chez toi aussi c'est devenu non fumeur ?


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je bois mon café de l'après-midi, des amateurs pour un bon Senseo ? :love:



j'en veut un ! (la machine a café est en rade :rateau: )


----------



## Spyro (8 Mars 2005)

Après ne pas voir voulu m'ouvrir un fichier html au prétexte que c'était marqué dedans que c'était du xml (il a jamais entendu parler du xhtml apparemment), voila la dernière nouveauté de mon ami fedora (enfin je connais pas le nom du gestionnaire de fichier...)





> Le nom du fichier « header.php » indique que ce fichier est de type « Script PHP ». Le contenu de ce fichier indique que le fichier est de type « Page HTML ». Si vous ouvrez ce fichier, le fichier peut présenter un risque de sécurité pour votre système.
> 
> N'ouvrez pas ce fichier à moins que vous ne l'ayez créé vous-même, ou reçu ce fichier depuis une source sûre. Pour ouvrir ce fichier, renommez le fichier avec une extension correcte pour « Page HTML », et ouvrez le fichier normalement. Sinon, utilisez le menu Ouvrir avec pour choisir une application particulière pour ce fichier.


Et comme toujours seulement un bouton _annuler_, pas "ouvre moi ça c*****d puisque je te le demande". Ou "mais si puisque je te dis que c'est du php". Non mais il faut le comprendre, un fichier PHP qui contient du html  quelle drole d'idée


----------



## macelene (8 Mars 2005)

... pour l'un xml truc bidule, pour l'autre je sais pas quoi, pour d'autres encore des conneries... j'en passe...

Moi c'est valvule mitrale, diastole, systole, piliers rompus, pression trop basse... 

   valà...  chacun sa m...


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Après ne pas voir voulu m'ouvrir un fichier html au prétexte que c'était marqué dedans que c'était du xml (il a jamais entendu parler du xhtml apparemment), voila la dernière nouveauté de mon ami fedora (enfin je connais pas le nom du gestionnaire de fichier...)Et comme toujours seulement un bouton _annuler_, pas "ouvre moi ça c*****d puisque je te le demande". Ou "mais si puisque je te dis que c'est du php". Non mais il faut le comprendre, un fichier PHP qui contient du html  quelle drole d'idée




hé bé, bon courage.....
et merci, je me suis regale hier a triturer l'ordi de Pablito grace a vnc....  


bon, j'ai installé Ilife05....mouais, je pensais que Garage band 2 serait tout de meme un peu plus leger..... et c'est loin d'etre le cas....
quand au autre application, je suis pas convaincu de la necessite de cette mise a jour...enfin, du moment que c'est gratuit....

bon, je me lance dans une exploration de Ipohot 5....


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ...Ipohot 5....



Une nouvelle killer-app ?


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ... valà...  chacun sa m...



Mère ?

Mamour ?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ... pour l'un xml truc bidule, pour l'autre je sais pas quoi, pour d'autres encore des conneries... j'en passe...
> 
> Moi c'est valvule mitrale, diastole, systole, piliers rompus, pression trop basse...
> 
> valà...  chacun sa m...


Ouf echapé à éjaculation précoce et impuisance phew


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ... pour l'un xml truc bidule, pour l'autre je sais pas quoi, pour d'autres encore des conneries... j'en passe...
> 
> Moi c'est valvule mitrale, diastole, systole, piliers rompus, pression trop basse...
> 
> valà... chacun sa m...


ouais bah tout le monde n'a pas la chance  de faire des rectoscopies !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

Je bois mon café en me délectant de vos postes.


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2005)

la machine a café refonctionne :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la machine a café refonctionne :love:



Hosanna ! Alleluya ! Haré Krishna !


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la machine a café refonctionne :love:


problème de midpane ?


----------



## Spyro (8 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Je bois mon café en me délectant de vos postes.


Et réciproquement.


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> problème de midpane ?



non, panne reglé a coup de pied, dixit le réparateur :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, panne reglé a coup de pied, dixit le réparateur :rateau:



Pourquoi, y a d'autres méthodes ?


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, y a d'autres méthodes ?



Y'a le coup de boule aussi


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Y'a le coup de boule aussi



Ah non, ça se saurait, il y aurait pénurie de réparateurs, et les services de traumatologie seraient débordés :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

là je place (cache) une petite pomme dans une affiche que je suis en train de composer. C'est toujours un jeu avec mes copains : le premier qui trouve la pomme dans mes créas* a gagné mon estime 








* pourries entre nous soit dit


----------



## yvos (8 Mars 2005)

je me dis que ça serait bien de passer à 2000 posts aujourd'hui


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> là je place (cache) une petite pomme dans une affiche que je suis en train de composer. C'est toujours un jeu avec mes copains : le premier qui trouve la pomme dans mes créas* a gagné mon estime



tiens, comme l'illustrateur des pochettes d'Iron Maiden qui cachait ça signature....
toute ma jeunesse....   


bon, je cherche toujours des differences entre les Ilife04 et Ilife05
il y en a quelques une mais rien de bien trancendantal.....
vaudrait que quelqu'un me prete un camera HD....tiens voila, je vais appeler un collegue qui en a une.....


----------



## Macounette (8 Mars 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je me dis que ça serait bien de passer à 2000 posts aujourd'hui


_felicitaciones_


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2005)

La, euh, je viens de rentrer chez moi, j'ai eu une journée moins pire qu'hier, mais c'est encore loin d'etre bien...
Sinon, ca va!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Mars 2005)

là, un ancien collégue vient de m'appeler pour me proposer un job (de la mort qui tue...)...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> là, un ancien collégue vient de m'appeler pour me proposer un job (de la mort qui tue...)...



ben au moins on te propose...

moi rien , ke nada !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> là, un ancien collégue vient de m'appeler pour me proposer un job (de la mort qui tue...)...


Vas y cours!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2005)

Robertav, le Concombre et Roberto....

je viens de finir une videoconf. et là, je refais un tour du forum.....


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2005)

Tout ca! bon courage alors!


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Mars 2005)

Là je prépare un bon couscous aux tits légumes :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je prépare un bon couscous aux tits légumes :love:



en voila une idee..... j'attends des amis qui ne devraient pas tarder, je crois qu'on va se faire un couscous aussi....;

allez, je commence a preparer tout ça.....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Mars 2005)

là maintenant :

"Allo boss ? ... faut qu'on se voit... oui... non, j'appel pas pour ça.... c'est à propos de mon entretien individuel de décembre que nous aurons en juin (comme d'hab.) si j'ai bien compris... oui, celui durant lequel comme d'habitude nous parlerons de nonaugmentation et de nonévolution dans la sté... voilàààà on parle de la même chose......  urgent ?... non c'est pas pressé... disons lundi prochain (    )... ok... Ah, au fait chef, c'est combien de semaines de préavis déjà pour une démission ?? ......... allo ? allo ?........."  :rateau:   

Bon en vrai j'ai pas réussi à le joindre ce soir... mais je pense que les prochaines semaines vont être joyeuses... hummmmmm j'adore le printemps...      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Là maintenant je vais donner le bain à trois (2) monstres hurlants et rigolards !*
> 
> :rateau:
> :love:
> :love:





3 ??????     

ta femme a accouché d'un troisieme cette nuit ?


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2005)

C'est calme ce soir, y'a du foot à la télé ou quoi?


----------



## manulemafatais (8 Mars 2005)

Tu vas voir que je vais encore me faire jeter... Je viens de poster une photo monstrueusement immense dans 'les plus belles photos...' :rose:


----------



## stephane6646 (8 Mars 2005)

je vais aller regarder barcelone chelsea sur la chaine catalane..et j'espère que barcelone va gagner...
histoire que l'entraineur portuguais de chelsea mange sa casquette


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas voir que je vais encore me faire jeter... Je viens de poster une photo monstrueusement immense dans 'les plus belles photos...' :rose:


roh! qu'elle est grosse! 
Pas mal non plus, mais l'assemblage avec le bateau coupé: :hein:


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> je vais aller regarder barcelone chelsea sur la chaine catalane..et j'espère que barcelone va gagner...
> histoire que l'entraineur portuguais de chelsea mange sa casquette


Je m'en doutais que y'avais du foot...
Bonne soirée quand meme!:rateau:


----------



## Pitchoune (8 Mars 2005)

Là, je vais me doucher...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

bonne nuit Pitchoune  

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## manulemafatais (8 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> mais l'assemblage avec le bateau coupé: :hein:


Si j'etais pas feignant comme ça j'y mettrai un coup de Toshop' :rose:


----------



## Avril-VII (8 Mars 2005)

Moi je rentre de cheval (le premier qui dit steak...) et j'ai monté avril sept, hé oui, c'est lui mon pseudo.
Je suis crevé. J'ai mangé du hachis parmentier, je prend ma douche et j'allume ma télé.
Je suis aussi en cours de négociation pour fixer les finances de mon mac du côté de mes parents et ca se présente bien et en plus de ca je travaillerai pendant les vacances et ma grand mère va rajouter sa part...
Ya moyen de faire un gros truc là !!!


----------



## sofiping (8 Mars 2005)

slt tutti et TUTTA  

je vais essayer de trouver le bon endroit pour y mettre une discution télephonique entre une utilisatrice de mac (elle crois quil y a un GPS ds son ordi ) et conseiller telephone  

eh si c'est du rechauffer dites le moi tout de suite


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2005)

steak! prem's! :rateau::casse:
non, je deconne!
alors, t vas prendre quoi? un PB 17" toutes option avec 2Go de RAM?


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> je vais aller regarder barcelone chelsea sur la chaine catalane..et j'espère que barcelone va gagner...
> histoire que l'entraineur portuguais de chelsea mange sa casquette




 salut voisin, bon match....

 sofiping, ca roule?


bon, je fais un reseau entre pc/mac/livebox, c'est penible....


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Là, je vais me doucher...


C'est pas tout à fait la meme chose! 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit Pitchoune
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## lumai (8 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> slt tutti et TUTTA
> 
> je vais essayer de trouver le bon endroit pour y mettre une discution télephonique entre une utilisatrice de mac (elle crois quil y a un GPS ds son ordi ) et conseiller telephone
> 
> eh si c'est du rechauffer dites le moi tout de suite




Si c'est celle à  laquelle je pense, oui... déjà vu...


----------



## Avril-VII (8 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> steak! prem's! :rateau::casse:
> non, je deconne!
> alors, t vas prendre quoi? un PB 17" toutes option avec 2Go de RAM?


 
Non je vais rester dans le classique je pense  Je suis pas un gros "jmelapète". Je suis super content parceque c'est rare que des choses pareilles m'arrivent et c'est pas près de réariver avant le bac je pense...

A vrai dire j'hésite sur que prendre.... C'est prévu pour juin-juillet. D'ici il ya aura des choses nouvelles chez la pomme donc je ne surai réellement qu'à partir de la fin-juin mais ne vous inquiétez je ferai suffisemment de bruit pour que vous le sachiez:rateau: .

Je trépigne d'impacience...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je fais un reseau entre pc/mac/livebox, c'est penible....



main non mais non     :love:


----------



## Foguenne (8 Mars 2005)

Signature de AvrilSept

"Montre moi ton mac, je te dirai qui tu es !"   

Hé ben, ça ne s'arrange pas ici.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Mars 2005)

*Aaaahhhh 
que ça fait du bien de rentrer chez soi après une pénible journée de merde de travail et de retrouver, une bonne binouze à portée de main, tous ces copains de dans le Mac !!*


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2005)

tiens, pour t'accompagner, je vais m'en ouvrir une petite!


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2005)

ca y ai, t'as lavé et nourri tes 3 fauves?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> tiens, pour t'accompagner, je vais m'en ouvrir une petite!










*Santé !*


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2005)

A la tienne!


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2005)

waow....je viens de manger une pizza avec le collegue finalement, et je n'avais jamais vu une pizza ausi grande, au moins 60cm de diametre, incroyable, sinon, robertav tu avais raison facile....


----------



## yvos (8 Mars 2005)

tu me donnes faim, toi


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2005)

biere?
ici c'est :


----------



## yvos (8 Mars 2005)

mangez rapide, mangez liquide


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2005)

ici, au moins, c'est un bar avec une vrai carte de biere!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

la je pense encore a cet aprem quand un conn......
a essayé de me braquer le sac   

et j'ai eu de la chance , pour une fois il etait fermé 


comme quoi, cela n'arrive pas que aux autres !!! :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je pense encore a cet aprem quand un conn......
> a essayé de me braquer le sac
> 
> et j'ai eu de la chance , pour une fois il etait fermé
> ...


et tu as fait comment pour le repousser ce conn...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> waow....je viens de manger une pizza avec le collegue finalement, et je n'avais jamais vu une pizza ausi grande, au moins 60cm de diametre, incroyable, sinon, robertav tu avais raison facile....



Et c'est bon, ça, comme pizza, la pizza au collègue ?    

Note, 60 cm, ça devait etre un petit collègue  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> et tu as fait comment pour le repousser ce conn...


ben tu mets un poulpe dans le sac pardi


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> et tu as fait comment pour le repousser ce conn...




il a pas eu de chance !!! 

 ( comme la fois qu' on a essayé de me braquer au guichet distri j'etais enragé )

je venais de sortir d'un entretien tres  enervant  de l'anpe j'etais plus  que furax.....

quans j'ai senti toucher mon sac je me suis retouré d'un coup 
et j'ai commencé  a gueler (c'est vraiment le bon mot :rose: )

le mec il s'est barré vite fait


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est bon, ça, comme pizza, la pizza au collègue ?
> 
> Note, 60 cm, ça devait etre un petit collègue  :rateau:




ben oui..., tout petit, petit comme une virgule....


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2005)

Allez, bonne nuit les petits et les grands, je vais me coucher...


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2005)

bon, on m'attend alors, je vous souhaite une bonne nuit, peut etre à tout a l'heure....


----------



## Spyro (8 Mars 2005)

Là ménant je découvre ça: http://www.aes-atl.com/golf.htm

Déjà bu ou pas ?   

Je mets l'accent sur le terme: *Golf Facilities*


----------



## toys (8 Mars 2005)

il est bien ton nouvelle avatar 


je vais pencé a changer le mien


----------



## Franswa (8 Mars 2005)

je peux enfin faire une pause boulot


----------



## Stargazer (8 Mars 2005)

Ah enfin !


----------



## Franswa (8 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah enfin !


 yeaaaaaaaahhhhh ça faisait longtemps  ça fait plaisir


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2005)

Là, maintenant, je devrais dormir ! Ben, c'est raté !


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2005)

Bonjours les gens!  
Comment ca va ce matin? bien j'espere!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjours les gens!
> Comment ca va ce matin? bien j'espere!



Burp, (relan de bière d'hier soir, oups  ) bonjour


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2005)

fais comme moi, essaye la brosse à dents, c'est magique!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

là je viens de recevoir mon giga de ram pour l'ibook G4...je suis satisfait 

Si la journée de la femme était hier, j'ai bien l'intention de prendre ma revanche avec la journée de la pouf... Bon maintenant touver une pouf et lui souhaiter une bonne fête. :mouais:


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2005)

c'est pas tout mais il va falloir bossé :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mars 2005)

Ouais, on n'est pas fonctionnaires


----------



## pixelemon (9 Mars 2005)

il est 10h00 je file emmener mon fils chez sa nanny et je trace au travail, aujourd'hui je vais savoir avant 12h00 si je remplace une collègue (poste très très sympa) pendant son congé maternité... suspens... j'ai repassé ma belle chemise  (au cas où).

allez bonne journée à tous  (et travaillez bondiou !)


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2005)

bonjour tout le monde ! Là je vais me faire un café.

Candidats ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

là une fois de plus je bois un café tt en surveillant les devoir de fiston


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> bonjour tout le monde ! Là je vais me faire un café.
> 
> Candidats ?



+1


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> bonjour tout le monde ! Là je vais me faire un café.
> 
> Candidats ?



t'offres un petit verre de poire pour accompagner ?


----------



## lumai (9 Mars 2005)

Moi c'est un thé que je vais me faire... 
et puis monter mon chauffage aussi :hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> bonjour tout le monde ! Là je vais me faire un café.
> 
> Candidats ?


  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: Un sceau, pour moi, ms'ieur Teo... bien noir foncé


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Luc G (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là une fois de plus je bois un café tt en surveillant les devoir de fiston



Pourquoi ? Ils essayent de s'échapper ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour




:couocu: toi encore une fois tombé du lit a ce que je vois   


et pourtant tu a fait la fete non, hier soir?   





zuuuuuuu , reveille toi , j'attends les photos  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? Ils essayent de s'échapper ?





impossible !!!! :rateau:  :rateau: 

j' ai coupé les jambes !!!       :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Mars 2005)

La je suis trankillou au travail...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> :couocu: toi encore une fois tombé du lit a ce que je vois
> 
> et pourtant tu a fait la fete non, hier soir?
> zuuuuuuu , reveille toi , j'attends les photos  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:





*c'est demain soir...*  

_et j'espère que le fiston est moins "tête en l'air" que sa mère..._   :rateau:


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je suis trankillou au travail...



Me 2.


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je suis trankillou au travail...



 

la, je suis tranquillou pas au travail....  
et je viens de recevoir ma housse The Gimp de chez Crumpler, qu'elle est jolie, mais ils auraient pu me la livrer dans l'apres-midi, j'aurais pu rester couché.....

 :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 


bon, maintenant que je suis levé, bonjour a tous...


----------



## Spyro (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> :couocu:


*PAF* aïeuh 
 :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mars 2005)

Salut tout le monde!


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde!



 salut....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut....



Eh Stooky, tu vas le fêter ton 1500 ème post ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Eh Stooky, tu vas le fêter ton 1500 ème post ?



tu vas voir, c'est une surprise....


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu vas voir, c'est une surprise....




d'ailleurs, j'ouvre un nouveau fil, là, mainant.... 


ps:ca y est, c'est fait... 

:style:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Mars 2005)

La je zone trankillou... j'attends que le telephone sonne... :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je zone trankillou... j'attends que le telephone sonne... :mouais:



Dring....Dring.....Dring....

allo?
salut, bon'ap....
oui, bon'ap a toi aussi.....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mars 2005)

Bon, l'heure fatidique du départ au boulot a sonné, au revoir, adios amigos


----------



## Dedalus (9 Mars 2005)

Là je viens de constater que j'ai trop distribué  
Ma douce est à son atelier et le taf diminue pas assez vite :
allez pas de déjeuner ! casse-croûte sur le pouce beaujolais-rillettes d'Anjou-calendos


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Dring....Dring.....Dring....
> 
> allo?
> salut, bon'ap....
> oui, bon'ap a toi aussi.....


 c'est malheureusement pas ca 

c'est plutot du style "j'ai partitionne ma machine et je ne retrouve plus mes informations, est-ce normal ?" :rateau:

.. sans blague... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *c'est demain soir...*
> 
> _et j'espère que le fiston est moins "tête en l'air" que sa mère..._   :rateau:





tu as raison  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

j'ai la tete ailleur, mais j'ai tellement envie de voir arriver  enfin vendredi!!!!!


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2005)

je vais faire réchauffer mon gratin d'hier soir... miam... bon' app'


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Mars 2005)

Bon app'


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> c'est malheureusement pas ca
> 
> c'est plutot du style "j'ai partitionne ma machine et je ne retrouve plus mes informations, est-ce normal ?" :rateau:
> 
> .. sans blague... :mouais:




tiens justement.....

j'ai partitionne ma machine et je ne retrouve plus mes informations, est-ce normal ?


----------



## sofiping (9 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Là je crée la suite de ce thread légendaire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça se dit plus 3eme episode , ça C'etais pour "L'homme du picardie "    :sleep:...maintenant on dit : 3eme saison


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

bon app , ici c'est plutot nuggets      

ben vi c'est mercredi !!! :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens justement.....
> 
> j'ai partitionne ma machine et je ne retrouve plus mes informations, est-ce normal ?


 Tu en poses bien des droles de questions, est-ce normal ?    :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu en poses bien des droles de questions, est-ce normal ?    :rateau:




normal... pourquoi? je pose des question?
j'avais pas remarqué...


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2005)

la, j'ai fini de manger et je profite de ma pose pour aller au bar


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Mars 2005)

J'viens d'me rendre compte qu'il y a une erreur de syntaxe dans le titre.... 

On commence jamais par "qu'est-ce que....".....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> J'viens d'me rendre compte qu'il y a une erreur de syntaxe dans le titre....
> 
> On commence jamais par "qu'est-ce que....".....



... Alors, si on dit "Dites nous qu'est-ce que vous faisez", c'est correc' ?


----------



## sofiping (9 Mars 2005)

ah nan , je r'commence tout  

salut tutti et  TUTTA  

ben là , si vous pouviez pas trop faire attention a mes messages ça m'arrangerais....je parcours le forum jusque dans ses recoins les plus obscures , je main forme , je clic sur des endroits ou je comprends pas tout....je reagis a des vieux messages    .....

bon bref , je turbinne  :style:


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2005)

c'est partie pour une heure de glande avant de rebosser :love:


----------



## Dedalus (9 Mars 2005)

Qu'est-ce que je peux faire ? 
J'sais pas quoi faire...

je doute que les cinéphiles soient d'accord


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> salut tutti et  TUTTA




tutti oki .......mais qui es ce tutta?????????


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Mars 2005)

La je viens de mater des tofs de la Place Boulnois qu'un collegue revenant de Paris a pris, pouah, c'est trop miteux !


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je viens de mater des tofs de la Place Boulnois qu'un collegue revenant de Paris a pris, pouah, c'est trop miteux !



normal, c'est fermé


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Mars 2005)

Bon, moi je vais commencer mes devoirs...
Devoir de Latin
Test d'histoire
Test d'allemand pour vendredi
Mettez des cierges pour moi à l'église


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> normal, c'est fermé


 Meme, c'etait pas du tout neuf tout neuf


----------



## sofiping (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tutti oki .......mais qui es ce tutta?????????



tutti pour les gars   :love: 

et tutta pour les filles  

c'est du Swazi


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Meme, c'etait pas du tout neuf tout neuf



méchante


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> et tutta pour les filles







ben alors c'est tutte ....ou sinon tu ne t'adresses que a une fille en particulier


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben alors c'est tutte ....ou sinon tu ne t'adresses que a une fille en particulier



on peu me traduire svp ? :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (9 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ça se dit plus 3eme episode , ça C'etais pour "L'homme du picardie "    :sleep:...maintenant on dit : 3eme saison


Va dire ça à Georges Lucas   



			
				AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Mettez des cierges


Justement je connais une chanson de Brassens à ce sujet, ça s'appelle Mélanie, je peux te la chanter si tu veux


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Alors, si on dit "Dites nous qu'est-ce que vous faisez", c'est correc' ?




Non, on dit "Dites-nous ce que vous faisez..." 

Enfin, ça choque aussi, je me demande pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on peu me traduire svp ? :rateau:





tutto=tout
tutti=tous
tutte=toutes
tutta=toute


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Mars 2005)

Si je peux me permettre, je tien juste à signaler que 
Ce message est mon 50eme post

"tout le monde se tourne de sa chaise, d'autre s'arrête de boire et crachent leur café, tout le bar a tremblé à cause du cri de l'autre timbré qui vient hurler"
-Silence
AvrilSept : Ben quoi ?

C'est bon j'ai fini je m'en vais, je vais faire mes devoirs....


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Si je peux me permettre, je tien juste à signaler que
> Ce message est mon 50eme post
> 
> "tout le monde se tourne de sa chaise, d'autre s'arrête de boire et crachent leur café, tout le bar a tremblé à cause du cri de l'autre timbré qui vient hurler"
> ...




mais bravo....
tu vas pouvoir bouler maintenant....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Si je peux me permettre, je tien juste à signaler que
> Ce message est mon 50eme post
> * C'est bon j'ai fini je m'en vais, je vais faire mes devoirs*....




et que sa saute !!! !!!!!         :love:


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais bravo....
> tu vas pouvoir bouler maintenant....




Enfin, bouler _sérieux_ comme on dit dans le sud...


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben alors c'est tutte .....



....

chapeau pointu....


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, bouler _sérieux_ comme on dit dans le sud...



c'est vrai ....
maintenant , ça compte...
d'ailleurs Avrilsept merci....


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> méchante


 C'est drole mais ca me fait penser a une ville qu'on appelle Serain en Gelbique


----------



## dool (9 Mars 2005)

Ben là je me sens complètement décalée de tout     

Alors je faite rien du tout !


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est drole mais ca me fait penser a une ville qu'on appelle Serain en Gelbique



tu peu traduire STP ?


----------



## KARL40 (9 Mars 2005)

Là je fais un peu de branlette ... intellectuelle !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu peu traduire STP ?





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> on peu me traduire svp ? :rateau:




beh dis donc , il faut beaucoup t'expliquer a toi auj !!!!!


----------



## sofiping (9 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on peu me traduire svp ? :rateau:



je m'essayais a l'italo- Swazi ...mais je vois bien que vous n'accrochez pas   

vas essayer l'italien  de robertav :style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ben là je me sens complètement décalée de tout
> 
> Alors je faite rien du tout !



On sait bien ce que c'est, va.


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu peu traduire STP ?


 Google Seraing mon lapin :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Google Seraing mon lapin :love:




un lapin comme cela ?   








que c'est mignoooooon !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Google Seraing mon lapin :love:



ça a l'air vachement accueillant  j'aime bien qu'on m'appel "mon lapin" :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un lapin comme cela ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ooooh, un Performa :love:


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un lapin comme cela ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je suis pas aussi poilu


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un lapin comme cela ?
> 
> 
> ?
> ...



Excellent....tu tiens une sacré forme aujourd'hui.......
  


ps:Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à robertav.


----------



## sofiping (9 Mars 2005)

je retourne forumo m'instruire à toute


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas aussi poilu




et quand meme ?  

avec cela c'est vite fait


----------



## Spyro (9 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> je m'essayais a l'italo- Swazi ...mais je vois bien que vous n'accrochez pas
> 
> vas essayer l'italien  de robertav :style:


C'est pasque t'avais mal swazi la langue à employer !
Euh...


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et quand meme ?
> 
> avec cela c'est vite fait



non merci je me débrouille


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

bon,  a toute a l'heure, je vais aller faire quelques trucs aujourd'hui....
pour l'instant ma journee a ete contre productive....


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mars 2005)

Là...


Rien...


Quoique...


----------



## toys (9 Mars 2005)

trops la tete dans le cul


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Là...
> Rien...
> Quoique...




faux !!!!!   

tu postes ici !!!!!!     :love:


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2005)

comment va ma Princesse ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> comment va ma Princesse ?



bien, j'ai mis mon string a carreaux    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bien, j'ai mis mon string a carreaux    :love:  :love:  :love:




des photos ! des photos ! des  photos !  :love:


----------



## Spyro (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bien, j'ai mis mon string a carreaux    :love:  :love:  :love:


Celui qui est assorti aux chaussures de macelene ?   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Celui qui est assorti aux chaussures de macelene ?   :love:




oui spyro, a defaut des chaussures (elle a pris la derniere paire)
je me suis rabattue sur le string   




*NON * mackie pas de photos , la charte bordel
et puis....mon teo veut pas !!!


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *NON * mackie pas de photos , la charte bordel
> et puis....mon teo veut pas !!!



tu peu me l'envoyer par mail


----------



## sofiping (9 Mars 2005)

là , je vient de me farcir 1 an de post sur les DD et maintenant j'ai besoin d'un lavage de cervelle au mistral  :sick:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> là , je vient de me farcir 1 an de post sur les DD et maintenant j'ai besoin d'un lavage de cervelle au mistral  :sick:


et dire qu'on t'aurais répondu en un seul post


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> des photos ! des photos ! des  photos !  :love:



vas y Mackie , insiste , j'ai demande deja sur le fil "faites vous des amis" et la princess ma repondu:
hors charte....
alors, toi tu peux peut etre negocier.....  


    

sinon, finalement, je n'ai pas ete plus productif alors je suis rentre.... 
et je viens de voir que c'etait l'anniversaire d'un vert et d'un violet....
le vert va encore passer sur le fil de la nuit avec 6Gr ce soir....   

bon anniversaire a tous les deux et aux autres aussi....


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Mars 2005)

Moi j'ai terminé mon devoir de latin...
http://matthieu88.free.fr/DM%20DE%20LATIN.doc

Maintenant reste l'histoire et l'allemand....


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai terminé mon devoir de latin...
> http://matthieu88.free.fr/DM%20DE%20LATIN.doc
> 
> Maintenant reste l'histoire et l'allemand....




Si certains lisent ton devoir.... 







Allez, je vous donne un extrait:

"Donc une queue est cause de tristesse. Fiez-vous à moi et coupez vos queues ! Ainsi, vous chasserez la tristesse"


[font=&quot]


PS : passe un petit coup de correcteur, ça ne fera pas de mal 


[/font]


----------



## Spyro (9 Mars 2005)

[...]

Et m..... grillé par JeP  :hein:


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2005)

plus qu'un heure, je vais chercher un café pour passé le temps :rateau:


----------



## Dedalus (9 Mars 2005)

si jeune... et déjà manipulateur 


(je parlais d'AvrilSept, bien sûr)


----------



## Nephou (9 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> [font=&quot]traductuion[/font]*




 non rien 



*entre autres


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> non rien
> 
> 
> 
> *entre autres


 
Ca c'est la faute de l'OCR et des fautes de frappes de la prof...:hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

là, commence les Simpson sur Canal


----------



## Nephou (9 Mars 2005)

une prof de latin qui fait des fautes de français :mouais:...  _oui moi aussi je fais de inversions de lettres en saisissant le texte de manière trop vive mais bon... je suis pas prof :rateau_


----------



## Luc G (9 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> la, je suis tranquillou pas au travail....



Moi c'était plutôt pas tranquillou au travail   

Bon, on va changer, on va aller faire un petit cours sur les arbres, histoire de bien montrer que, de toutes façons, en informatique, on marche sur la tête.


----------



## Macounette (9 Mars 2005)

Là je lis vos... dialogues :love: tout en sirotant un café après une journée de shopping :love:


----------



## woulf (9 Mars 2005)

Moi je suis en train de me demander comment je vais assaisonner mon connard de banquier...
Mais bon, j'ai déjà la satisfaction d'avoir adressé le fax qui tue qu'il aura demain matin à son bureau pour bien commencer sa journée.
Dire qu'à la base je suis vraiment pas méchant... Quel gâchis.


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2005)

plus que 20 minutes de boulot, et une journée de galère demain :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (9 Mars 2005)

Plus que 2 minutes avant de dire bye-bye 

Et bon courage à ceux qui seront tributaires des transports en commun demain :rose:


----------



## Nephou (9 Mars 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Plus que 2 minutes avant de dire bye-bye
> 
> Et bon courage à ceux qui seront tributaires des transports en commun demain :rose:



demain j'ai posé une journée


----------



## Miston (9 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> demain j'ai posé une journée



Moi je ramène mon PB à la maison pour travailler de chez moi pendant la grève 

Miston


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2005)

Demain, je vais travailler, comme tous les jours...
15 minutes de voiture, et hop, mon chef qui me sautes dessus...


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mars 2005)

là je me chier avec un connard


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Mars 2005)

là je contacte le SAV d'une grande chaine de distrib d'électroménager pour la 2ém fois en 2 mois (pour la même panne) pour un appareil à 800 Euros acheté fin 2004 !!!      :hein:  :mouais: 

Oui je sais, mais c'est CE modéle là qu'elle voulait...     :rateau:

(PS : quelqu'un aurait un (autre) fusible 32 amp là tout de suite ??)


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2005)

petit conseil, remplace le porte fusible par un disjoncteur, tu seras tranquille, plus de fusible à chercher!
Sinon, bon courage avec le SAV!


----------



## lumai (9 Mars 2005)

Là ma voisine fait cuire des oignons...
Alors ça sent l'oignon... chez moi...


----------



## Spyro (9 Mars 2005)

T'es sûre que c'est pas l'odeur de ses sesterces ?


----------



## lumai (9 Mars 2005)

qué ? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> qué ? :mouais:



Les aventures d'Astérix le Gaulois, Le Chaudron!


----------



## Spyro (9 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> qué ? :mouais:


    Désolé je voulais pas te perturber    :love:  :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2005)

ouh la, ca va chercher loin tout ca! 
en plus, ca me rajeunit! :rateau:


----------



## Pitchoune (9 Mars 2005)

Coucou à tous,

Moi, je vais passer une soirée toute seule... LeSqual va rentrer tard... il finit le boulot vers 22h30. Je vais en profiter pour me prendre un bon bain chaud avec Harry Potter


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Mars 2005)

Pour ceux qui on suivit pour le devoir de latin tout à l'heure j'ai corrigé des fautes :

http://matthieu88.free.fr/mon%20devoir.doc

Bon apétit à tous...
J'en ai marre, je suis fatigué, j'ai fait des devoirs toutes la journées et il m'en rest encore plein...:rateau: 
Heureusement que vous êtes là !


----------



## Bassman (9 Mars 2005)

hop je rentre du boulot tout juste

a table !!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Coucou à tous,
> 
> Moi, je vais passer une soirée toute seule... LeSqual va rentrer tard... il finit le boulot vers 22h30. Je vais en profiter pour me prendre un bon bain chaud avec Harry Potter



C'est Harry Potter, qui va être "chaud"  :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2005)

je vais commencer par la vaiselle, puis preparer à bouffre, et enfin manger...
 J'ai FAIM!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> je vais commencer par me décapsuler une bière, puis la boire, et enfin manger...
> mais surtout j'ai SOIF!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2005)

aussi, mais la, j'ai vraiment faim.
-J'ai faim, J'ai faim, J'ai faim, 
-ON peut se tutoyer?
-Oui
-T'es lourd!
-J'ai quand meme faim!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> aussi, mais la, j'ai vraiment faim.
> -J'ai faim, J'ai faim, J'ai faim,
> -ON peut se tutoyer?
> -Oui
> ...



P'tit navarin d'agneau au programme ce souêr


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Coucou à tous,
> 
> Moi, je vais passer une soirée toute seule... LeSqual va rentrer tard... il finit le boulot vers 22h30. Je vais en profiter pour me prendre un bon bain chaud avec Harry Potter



je sait comment je vais m'habiller pour aller en suisse :love:


----------



## Spyro (9 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je sait comment je vais m'habiller pour aller en suisse :love:


:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

Besoin d'un coup de main pour la cicatrice au front ?


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> Besoin d'un coup de main pour la cicatrice au front ?



pas besoin, j'en ai déjà une ! :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je sait comment je vais m'habiller pour aller en suisse :love:



comme un collegien un peu ringard avec des lunette ronde et une coupe de cheveux de "feve" comme on dit ici.....
et si tu as une baguette de magicien c'est mieux.....

si vous croyez qu'on a pas compris vos messages codés...



    


 a vous tous....


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Mars 2005)

Là je déguste trankillou le dessert devant l'ordi :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je déguste trankillou le dessert devant l'ordi :love:



bon'ap....


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2005)

je glande trankillou devant mon PC (Je hais mon PC tout pourri , vivement la semaine prochaine et mon beau Mac mini :love::love::love:


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je déguste trankillou le dessert devant l'ordi :love:



encore une qui est pas couché  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (9 Mars 2005)

Moi je me lève à 5 heures (au plus tard) demain  :rateau: 
Tout ça pour aller faire la queue dans les bouchons à Paris avec mes collègues   
Grmmmmblbmblbmlblbmlbmlbmlbmlbmlmblbmlbmlmblmbl  
(pour aller là)

Et comme je vais pas me coucher tôt de toutes façons, je vais être crevé  :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Mars 2005)

l'est même pas 22h :mouais:


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> l'est même pas 22h :mouais:



dans 13 minutes :rateau:


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi je me lève à 5 heures (au plus tard) demain  :rateau:
> Tout ça pour aller faire la queue dans les bouchons à Paris avec mes collègues
> Grmmmmblbmblbmlblbmlbmlbmlbmlbmlmblbmlbmlmblmbl
> (pour aller là)
> ...




V'z'avez bien choisi vot' jour...


----------



## Franswa (9 Mars 2005)

là maintenant, je vais faire des petites recherches pour créer un logo de maison d'édition de musique  c'est parti !!!! :love:


----------



## Spyro (9 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> dans 13 minutes :rateau:


T'as déjà mis ton pyjama j'espère ? 
C'est qu'à ton jeune âge on a besoin de beaucoup de sommeil  
Ou alors tu dors en _boxer short_ ? Tu fais tout en boxer de toutes façons apparemment :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> dans 13 minutes :rateau:



et alors ?  ...


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'as déjà mis ton pyjama j'espère ?




moi en pyjama ? jamais :rateau:



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est qu'à ton jeune âge on a besoin de beaucoup de sommeil



j'arrive avoir 8 a 10 heures de sommeil, parfois moins mais je tout excuser  (et puis parfois il y a mieux a faire que dormir :love: )



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors tu dors en _boxer short_ ? Tu fais tout en boxer de toutes façons apparemment :rateau:



boxer short addict :rose:


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> et alors ?  ... :/



il te reste moins de 4 minutes :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (9 Mars 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> V'z'avez bien choisi vot' jour...


Ben nous on a pas choisi, c'est prévu depuis des mois    

Enfin au début je voulais pas y aller   



_Toute ressemblance avec une conversation du minichat est purement fortuite ou pas._


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Mars 2005)

Sont passées où nos fleurs du Bar... 

Vous voyez, là, les .... et puis y'a aussi....et enfin.... sans oublier bien entendu......

Enfin bref, toutes quoi ??????!!!!!!

:affraid:


----------



## Spyro (9 Mars 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Sont passées où nos fleurs du Bar...


Allé écouter les choeurs des anges ?


----------



## sofiping (9 Mars 2005)

ben la en ce moment je compends pas de qu'estce quoi vous racontez  

bonsoir tutti


----------



## Stargazer (9 Mars 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Sont passées où nos fleurs du Bar...



Je suis là !!


----------



## Stargazer (9 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir sofiping


----------



## Macounette (9 Mars 2005)

J'ai passé la soirée à discuter Mac sur MSN, avec un pote fraîchement converti (qui d'ailleurs est aussi sur Macgé)  son enthousiasme fait plaisir à voir :love:


----------



## Dedalus (9 Mars 2005)

Ben là, comme d'hab, on vient encore de dresser quelques lits ici ou là dans l'appart, qui héberge des banlieusards voulant absolument se trouver dans le centre de Paris demain matin. Et on les a nourris, en plus


----------



## Spyro (9 Mars 2005)

Bonne nuit tout le monde, et à pas demain


----------



## Dedalus (10 Mars 2005)

On vient aussi de regarder une vraie vieillerie de feuilleton télé : 1967, j'étais trop jeune pour l'avoir vu, j'avais que quatre ans... Et d'ailleurs mes parents voulaient pas de télé à la maison À preuve ils avaient des copains à l'époque qu'avaient fait sauter l'émetteur en Bretagne, même que là-bas ils sont restés des tas de semaines sans lucarne magique...

Au fait c'est deux DVD que je viens d'acheter : ça s'appelle les Habits Noirs c'est extra !


----------



## sofiping (10 Mars 2005)

je suis simplement en train de me demander pourquoi j'ai pas de point d'exclamation sous mon aviatar
comme tous le monde


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> je suis simplement en train de me demander pourquoi j'ai pas de point d'exclamation sous mon aviatar
> comme tous le monde



T'es du genre à t'aucoudbouler toi ?    :rateau:


----------



## Dedalus (10 Mars 2005)

Vois pas de quoi tu veux parler... Quel point d'exclamation ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

Après un ping pong raté une cloppe, un suppow et au lit


----------



## Macounette (10 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> je suis simplement en train de me demander pourquoi j'ai pas de point d'exclamation sous mon aviatar
> comme tous le monde


Parce que tu ne peux pas te dénoncer toi-même 

Sérieusement  cette image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sert à signaler à un modo un message qui enfreint la charte de Macgé.


----------



## sofiping (10 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu ne peux pas te dénoncer toi-même
> 
> pourtant des fois ça meriterait mais bon


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

Bon et sinon


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Macounette a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

J'en connais un qui se fait taper fort sur les doigts en ce moment  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais un qui se fait taper fort sur les doigts en ce moment  :rateau:



il a lâché son verre au moins


----------



## Stargazer (10 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il a lâché son verre au moins



Non il le passe d'une main à l'autre et ainsi de suite !


----------



## Luc G (10 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non il le passe d'une main à l'autre et ainsi de suite !



Ce qui m'étonne, c'est que le "ainsi de suite", ça marche.


----------



## Stargazer (10 Mars 2005)

Rien d'étonnant à cela !


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

y a plus personne ici, bon....je retourne sur le fil de la nuit.....


----------



## sofiping (10 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> sofiping a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Finn_Atlas a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

Bonjour public!
Comment ca va e matin?
Bonne journée à tous, particulierement à ceux qui prennent les transports en commun! :rateau:


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2005)

hop, direction le boulot  eur:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à tous, particulierement à ceux qui prennent les transports en commun! :rateau:




Bon, ok, aujourd'hui ils sont pas les seuls à faire grève mais bon, c'est tout de même la quatrième fois depuis le début de l'année...


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mars 2005)

Ben grâce à cette put... de grêve, je reste bosser à la maison


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben grâce à cette put... de grêve, je reste bosser à la maison



pareil  (euh .. t'es sur quel jeu là  )


----------



## teo (10 Mars 2005)

coffee time.


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> (euh .. t'es sur quel jeu là  )


Euh, Outlook, Word, Excel, LotusNotes, émulateur 3270 via ssh et voilà


----------



## NED (10 Mars 2005)

Bon moi ce matin je suis plus vieux qu' hier...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bon moi ce matin je suis plus vieux qu' hier...




Uh, la pensée du jour ?


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mars 2005)

Nan, la pensée de NED... çà suffira


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh, Outlook, Word, Excel, LotusNotes, émulateur 3270 via ssh et voilà




Ah bin on s'éclate chez toi... 

Quand tu veux tu nous invites....  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2005)

gare du nord - chatellet a pied pour bien commencer la journée :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mars 2005)

Moi ça me ferai chier d'avoir à supporter ce genre d'aléa...

Mais je suis pas parisien...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh, Outlook, Word, Excel, LotusNotes, émulateur 3270 via ssh et voilà



Que des jeux MMJ


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> gare du nord - chatellet a pied pour bien commencer la journée :rateau:



par la rue St Denis ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> par la rue St Denis ?



Topologiquement parlant, c'est le plus direct. Pis y a plein de petites entreprises attractives sur les trottoirs


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Topologiquement parlant, c'est le plus direct. Pis y a plein de petites entreprises attractives sur les trottoirs



l'est pas rendu, le mackie


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Topologiquement parlant, c'est le plus direct. Pis y a plein de petites entreprises attractives sur les trottoirs



et physiquement épuisant...


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> par la rue St Denis ?



j'ai croisé cette rue effectivement :rateau:


----------



## pixelemon (10 Mars 2005)

dans 24h j'ai mon Denis qui vient passer un week end à la maison
... 

j'ai hâte alors je fais un ros ménage... il arrive de nevers (prononcer "néveur") , et croyez moi on va se mettre la tête comme on dit ici. 

donc en ce moment je me supermotive pour le week end de barbares qui arrive à rand pas...  (la fin du sevrage est proche )


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai croisé cette rue effectivement :rateau:



mackie: refermes ta braguette... :affraid:


----------



## pixelemon (10 Mars 2005)

ggg (a bah si ça marche)


----------



## Macounette (10 Mars 2005)

Bijour les petits :love: 
ça va ? 

moi pas. crevée... pas assez dormi. :sleep:

:sleep: allez hop, café et je retourne faire ma lessive.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

là nous discutons des chevaux de course, au boulot (tout à fait hors contexte)...

mes collègues sont persuadées que les chevaux terminent tous leurs carrières dans des champs, à gambader et à se fendre la poire entre potes : la belle vie quoi.

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider à leur rappeler une certaine réalité de ce côté ?


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Mars 2005)

Boucherie...ils connaissent ?


----------



## Macounette (10 Mars 2005)

Ah c'est beau l'innocence  :love: 

La prochaine fois que tu vas dans une grande surface, prends une photo (ou achète si tu aimes) un paquet de viande marqué dessus "steak de cheval" et ils comprendront


----------



## hogs (10 Mars 2005)

et n'oublies pas les morilles et les chanterelles .... succulent !!!


----------



## Macounette (10 Mars 2005)

En effet. :love:
coucou hogs


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mars 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu veux tu nous invites....  :mouais:



Euh... non :rateau:


----------



## macelene (10 Mars 2005)

coffee time...  fenêtres grande ouvertes sur le Monde    et le soleil qui rentre doucement... le mistral a encore des soubresauts... ... mais pas de nuages...


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mars 2005)

Tiens y avait longtemps que les fonctionnaires n'avaient pas fait grève....
CA va les vacances les gars?


----------



## hogs (10 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> En effet. :love:
> coucou hogs



Coucou ... ( le cochonet se remplit lentement ... lentement .. mais le PB est au boût du chemin)

Comme disait "l'autre" la route est droite, mais la pente est rude


----------



## Macounette (10 Mars 2005)

hogs a dit:
			
		

> Coucou ... ( le cochonet se remplit lentement ... lentement .. mais le PB est au boût du chemin)
> 
> Comme disait "l'autre" la route est droite, mais la pente est rude


ahhh très bien :love: allez courage 
ravie pour toi que tu ne te sois pas laissé "démotiver" par ... les opinions biaisées de certains...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

a tous !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Mars 2005)

Bon appetit a tous


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon appetit a tous



merci, mais pour l'instant j'en suis à l'apéro    :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon appetit a tous


Merci, j'ai fini, la je digere avec un petit kawa et une clope...


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Merci, j'ai fini, la je digere avec un petit kawa et une clope...


 J'irais bien faire pareil    :love:


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon appetit a tous



merci


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> merci



Sandwich rosette-rillettes d'oie ?


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Sandwich rosette-rillettes d'oie ?



crudité jambon la :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Mars 2005)

J'aime encore bien les baguettes poulet-curry + crudites :love:

c'est une valeur sure surtout ici en Hollande au travail parce qu'ils ont des machins vachements douteux a la cantine :mouais:


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'aime encore bien les baguettes poulet-curry + crudites :love:
> 
> c'est une valeur sure surtout ici en Hollande au travail parce qu'ils ont des machins vachements douteux a la cantine :mouais:



normal, tu la dit toi même, tu est en hollande :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Mars 2005)

tu devrais voir les machins a la sauce cacahuette  sans parler du reste :mouais:

Resultat des courses : il est plus sage d'amener son propre sandwich


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

si tout le monde a fini son dernier coup de fourchette
je propose de passer au café !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

en fait je crois que je vais me la jouer vin rouge sauciflard ce midi, je vais ressortir mon bérêt pour l'occasion tiens !    :love:


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais voir les machins a la sauce cacahuette



 :sick:  combien de mort depuis cette année ? 



			
				Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> sans parler du reste :mouais:



 :affraid:


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Mars 2005)

C'est que c'est que c'est dangereux ici :rateau: de survivre quand on ne connait pas :rateau:

Enfin, comme je baragouine le neerlandais, je m'en sors pas mal...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais voir les machins a la sauce cacahuette  sans parler du reste :mouais:



les Hollandais feraient pire que les Anglais ?


----------



## Dedalus (10 Mars 2005)

L'agro-alimentaire aux Pays-bas, on a l'impression de se retrouver à lire les vieux romans de science-fiction, ceux qui parlent des cultures hydroponiques - sans terre, sans air et sans soleil - dans les soutes du vaisseau spatial.   

C'était ma minute sarcastique, scusi !
Moi j'en suis aussi à l'apéro : un mâcon villages, un !


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, comme je baragouine le neerlandais, je m'en sors pas mal...



pardon ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Mars 2005)

Sont pas mal du tout dans leur genre...

Y a aussi de la mayonnaise sucree en ville  

Enfin, des gouts hollandais quoi...


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> ...ils ont des machins vachements douteux a la cantine :mouais:




Ah bon ?

A la cantine aussi ?


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Sont pas mal du tout dans leur genre...
> 
> Y a aussi de la mayonnaise sucree en ville



quelqu'un peu leurs expliquer la vrai cuisine ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, des gouts hollandais quoi...



Bé, à part le Gouda, y'a quoi de bon à manger en Hollande ?  

... Qui a dit des space cakes !?!


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Bé, à part le Gouda, y'a quoi de bon à manger en Hollande ?
> 
> ... Qui a dit des space cakes !?!



toxico


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> ... Qui a dit des space cakes !?!


 Moi :love:


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi :love:





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> toxico



idem


----------



## Muti (10 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Bé, à part le Gouda, y'a quoi de bon à manger en Hollande ?
> 
> ... Qui a dit des space cakes !?!


les tulipes sisi j'en ai mangé et même qu'en hollande je me suis battue contre des moulins à vent! fastoche ,houai je sais :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Mars 2005)

Moi ce que j'aime bien ce sont les coffee, on en trouve partout et c'est sympa :love:


----------



## Immelman (10 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Bé, à part le Gouda, y'a quoi de bon à manger en Hollande ?
> 
> ... Qui a dit des space cakes !?!


 Serieusement la viande ici c'est a pleurer (quand je compare avec Turin), les legumes n'ont pas de gouts... Il reste les frites avec mayo, rookworst (pas trop mauvais).... des trucs avec des patates dedans, des choses non identifies (frikandelle & cie, j'ai demande a un ami une fois ce qu'il y avait demande sa premiere reaction: "t'es pas vegetarien??!" et apres "J'en ai aucune idee, je veux pas savoir"). Il y a des bon liquides au pays-bas :love: et la cuisine indonesienne (merci les colonies ) est tres populaire...

 Modern Thing


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Mars 2005)

Sinon la ville est cool et y a vraiment des tas de chouettes magazins, on trouve plein de trucs insolites aussi


----------



## Immelman (10 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce que j'aime bien ce sont les coffee, on en trouve partout et c'est sympa :love:


 Les coffee genre Lazy Noon ou Mellow Morning?


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce que j'aime bien ce sont les coffee, on en trouve partout et c'est sympa :love:



a au faite, tu y a pas vuu poildep ? on l'a perdu de vu :rateau:


----------



## Immelman (10 Mars 2005)

Viendez decouvrir Maastricht pendant le carnaval (2006  )


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

tout est question du gout et des habituses ......

fifille a une amie , les parents viennent du denemark
elle ne veut plus etre invité a leur table 
tout est a base de creme et l'huile ils connaissent pas


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

Je me rappelle qu'une fois j'avais eu entre les pognes un bouquin sur la Hollande, bé, y parlaient pas des masses de leurs spécialités culinaires faut dire... 

En ancien habitant du "drei Länder Eck" (pays des trois frontières : Belgique, Luxembourg, Allemagne) on parlait beaucoup de la Hollande, ...pour la proximité de Maastricht et de ses coffee shops....


----------



## macelene (10 Mars 2005)

YA du soleil dans ma maison... Tiempo de :love: ​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je vais me taper un brief d'enfer à 14h pile.
> *Des bagnoles et de l'action !*
> 
> Et à 16h pile, cassos !
> _*Des marmots et des cris et de l'action !*_




si tu veux completer ta journée je te propose a 17h30 rdv
promoteur immobilier : des cifres , des metres , des zero  , et .....de l'aspirine !!!!


----------



## KARL40 (10 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je vais me taper un brief d'enfer à 14h pile.
> _Une pub pour Gran Turismo 4© !!_


 
Tu n'es pas payé pour jouer à GT4 quand même ?!?!?  

:love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Mars 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Les coffee genre Lazy Noon ou Mellow Morning?


 Je repasse encore bien a l'Easy Going quand je suis dans le centre  sinon c'est celui pres de l'avenue Ceramique ou celui a cote du Mississipi


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2005)

c'est repartie pour un tour :rateau:


----------



## Immelman (10 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je repasse encore bien a l'Easy Going quand je suis dans le centre  sinon c'est celui pres de l'avenue Ceramique ou celui a cote du Mississipi


 Naughty Naughty girl 

Quand il y a des touristes ils demandent soit Vrijthof soit un cofeeshop 
Il y a un projet de la ville de decentrer tout les coffeeshops, ils veulent faire une rue a coffeeshop (la rue pour se faire tuer en somme)...


----------



## Muti (10 Mars 2005)

coucou! moi j'fais le tour des popotes aujourd'hui dans le bar!j'en ai des chose à lire ,à entendre,à comprendre je vais y perdre ma jeunesse et pourtant j'y tiens!Malgré mes libra de téna je me colle l'oréal ts les matins et ts les soirs sur mon tendre minois parceque je le <<veux>> bien


----------



## teo (10 Mars 2005)

Je grignotte en prévision de la traversée de Paris.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

Le monde est cruel, je ne vis pas d'amour et d'eau fraiche, je vais partir direction Carrouf'...    
Vous croyez que c'est raisonnable si je bois une bière avant d'y aller ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Mars 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Naughty Naughty girl
> 
> Quand il y a des touristes ils demandent soit Vrijthof soit un cofeeshop
> Il y a un projet de la ville de decentrer tout les coffeeshops, ils veulent faire une rue a coffeeshop (la rue pour se faire tuer en somme)...


 Je sais, c hyper pas cool


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je grignotte en prévision de la traversée de Paris.



*JJJAAAAAAAAAANNNVIIIIEEEEERRRR*
*JJJAAAAAAAAAANNNVIIIIEEEEERRRR*


----------



## mado (10 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je grignotte en prévision de la traversée de Paris.



Du cochon ?


----------



## mado (10 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *JJJAAAAAAAAAANNNVIIIIEEEEERRRR*
> *JJJAAAAAAAAAANNNVIIIIEEEEERRRR*



Avec un *B* non ?


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

> -dc-Le monde est cruel, je ne vis pas d'amour et d'eau fraiche, je vais partir direction Carrouf'...
> Vous croyez que c'est raisonnable si je bois une bière avant d'y aller ?


Bah alors, tu vas pas a carrouf? il te reste encore quelques bieres???  
Tant que y'a des bieres dans l'frigo, y'a de l'espoir!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Du cochon ?



et m****, ch'peux même bas t'bouler pour ce post ultime, ma réserve de coud'verts est épuisée pour 24 H


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Tant que y'a des bieres dans l'frigo, y'a de l'espoir!



*tu as raison, positivons !     *


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

comment allez vous?



bon, enfin une belle journee....
un beau soleil, ma baie donne sur le Canigou tout enneigé et bien ensoleillé, c'est super....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

là je vous invite à soutenir Bilbo dans un moment difficile 

bon sinon, tout va bien ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> là je vous invite à soutenir Bilbo dans un moment difficile
> 
> bon sinon, tout va bien ?




 salut Tigrou, il fait beau dans la foret des reves bleus.....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

je poste depuis 1h ce satané mail 
et il n'arrete pas de me revenir....quelqu'un sait pourquoi ? c'est urgent 



> This is the SMTP Server program at host wanadoo.fr.
> 
> I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not be
> be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.
> ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

là, je viens sur les conseil de Pablito de faire un tour sur un forum dedié a Reason......(le log)

et regardez ca 

a quand des Admin et modo aussi souple.....
du jamais vu....
et un peu du n'importe quoi aussi....


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je poste depuis 1h ce satané mail
> et il n'arrete pas de me revenir....quelqu'un sait pourquoi ? c'est urgent




tu es sure de l'adressse de ton contact.....?


----------



## lumai (10 Mars 2005)

comment finit l'adresse de la personne à qui tu veux envoyer ton mail ? tu es sur qe c'est la bonne adresse ?
Apparemment c'est la mail wanadoo qui ne trouve pas le nom de domaine de l'adresse de ton destinataire


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> comment finit l'adresse de la personne à qui tu veux envoyer ton mail ? tu es sur qe c'est la bonne adresse ?
> Apparemment c'est la mail wanadoo qui ne trouve pas le nom de domaine de l'adresse de ton destinataire




merci..;difficile de me tromper d'adresse, j'ai fait un copié /collé......mais j vais quand meme reverifier  :love:  :love:  :love: 


sinon , si c'est bon , chapo l'anpe  :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci..;difficile de me tromper d'adresse, j'ai fait un copié /collé......mais j vais quand meme reverifier  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> sinon , si c'est bon , chapo l'anpe  :mouais:




pourtant c'est ce que te dis wanadoo, sinon essaie avec un autres serveur....
Gmail par exemple, tu veux une invit?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pourtant c'est ce que te dis wanadoo, sinon essaie avec un autres serveur....
> Gmail par exemple, tu veux une invit?




l'adresse etait effectivement fausse : MERCI anpe !!!!! :mouais: 

n'importe quoi !!!!  


bon, j'ai reussi quand meme a avoir la bonne adresse : MErci google !! :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> l'adresse etait effectivement fausse : MERCI anpe !!!!! :mouais:
> 
> n'importe quoi !!!!
> 
> ...



il ont toujours etait tres fort dans cette agence....
vive l'anpe....


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2005)

plus qu'une heure :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mars 2005)

Voilà. j'ai envoyé chier la conne qui me gonflait.

Ca détend


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Mars 2005)

La je fais de l'installation par telephone :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Voilà. j'ai envoyé chier la conne qui me gonflait.
> 
> Ca détend


tu as un mode d'emploi, une formation particulière ou tu opères en autodidacte ? on devrait tous comparer nos méthodes


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Voilà. j'ai envoyé chier la conne qui me gonflait.
> 
> Ca détend


s'il te plait édite avant que je post


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> tu as un mode d'emploi, une formation particulière ou tu opères en autodidacte ? on devrait tous comparer nos méthodes



J'ai appris sur le tas (et pour une fois, au propre comme au figuré)


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> tu as un mode d'emploi, une formation particulière ou tu opères en autodidacte ? on devrait tous comparer nos méthodes


t'as besoin d'une méthode ? le cerveau ?


----------



## teo (10 Mars 2005)

Là je me demande si c'est l'heure que j'y aille ou si j'attend encore un peu.
Combien de temps pour traverser la Seine aujourd'hui ?
Je pourrai toujours aller boire un verre en attendant si j'arrive plus tôt, j'ai une bonne bd à finir...
De toute façon, aujourd'hui, rien ne peut m'arriver _We are connected_ !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Combien de temps pour traverser la Seine aujourd'hui ?
> Je pourrai toujours aller boire un verre en attendant ...



Ouais, et on sait comment ça se termine, tournée des grands ducs en perspective, hein ?   
'acré Téo !


----------



## macelene (10 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, et on sait comment ça se termine, tournée des grands ducs en perspective, hein ?
> 'acré Téo !




Mais tu sais nous aussi on peut de faire des tits dîners ...  ya pas que les PArigots...  non mais...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu sais nous aussi on peut de faire des tits dîners ...  ya pas que les PArigots...  non mais...



  :king:     :king:     :king:


----------



## macelene (10 Mars 2005)

Mais je ne suis pas la seule à avoir été voir ce qui se tramait là-bas.     n'est ce pas qui tu sais ... :style:

*L'Impact Érotique...  du POwer BOok...  *

extrait:        "Et vous ? Avez-vous déjà testé ou simplement ressenti l'impact que pouvait dégager la seule présence d'un PowerBook auprès du sexe opposé ?"


----------



## Grug2 (10 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Voilà. j'ai envoyé chier la conne qui me gonflait.
> 
> Ca détend


 love is beautiful :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (10 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais je ne suis pas la seule à avoir été voir ce qui se tramait là-bas.     n'est ce pas qui tu sais ... :style:
> 
> *L'Impact Érotique...  du POwer BOok...  *
> 
> extrait:     "Et vous ? Avez-vous déjà testé ou simplement ressenti l'impact que pouvait dégager la seule présence d'un PowerBook auprès du sexe opposé ?"


Rha les hommes  impayables :love: du grand nawak ce thread LOL


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

c'est sur que ca part rapidement en sucette par la? mais bon, c'est un bar apres tout : 
PATRON, UNE PRESSION! EN PINTE, BIEN SUR!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Rha les hommes  impayables :love: du grand nawak ce thread LOL



Bé, tiens, essayes-y d'ouvre un thread que pour les filles et à mon avis, ben ce s'ra du grande *NAWAK* aussi !  Nan ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> c'est sur que ca part rapidement en sucette par la? mais bon, c'est un bar apres tout :
> PATRON, UNE PRESSION! EN PINTE, BIEN SUR!



*Je sais pas pourquoi, mais je le trouve sympathique ce garçon !*


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Je sais pas pourquoi, mais je le trouve sympathique ce garçon !*



Ben, lui au moins il a compris qu'on vient au bar pour s'en boire quelques uns.....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Ben, lui au moins il a compris qu'on vient au bar pour s'en boire quelques uns.....



Ben d'ailleurs, allez, j'y vais, dans un vrai bar c'te fois ci, un non numérique je veux dire, hein 
Un truc à voir dans midi libre, alors plutot que d'acheter le journal, je préfère aller le lire au trocson et boire une binouze.


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

On ne rentre pas dans un bar pour boire un gini, non? 
J'ai petit (gros) faible pour la biere, mais aussi les coctails, par exemple Mojito.
Tiens, ca me donne soif, je vais m'en faire un de mojito, ca fait longtemps...


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Ben d'ailleurs, allez, j'y vais, dans un vrai bar c'te fois ci, un non numérique je veux dire, hein
> Un truc à voir dans midi libre, alors plutot que d'acheter le journal, je préfère aller le lire au trocson et boire une binouze.




salut et bonne mousse....


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> On ne rentre pas dans un bar pour boire un gini, non?




t'inquiete, c'est un mauvais moment a passer, comme le passage dans la cage du gogo
mais , des que je peux, je m'occupe de toi.....




> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à le_magi61.


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiete, c'est un mauvais moment a passer, comme le passage dans la cage du gogo
> mais , des que je peux, je m'occupe de toi.....





Merci, mias c'est vrai que trainer "Commande un gini", ca le fait pas trop...
Mais bon, comme tu dis, c'est qu'un sale moment à passer...
Je serais bientot "super star" 
Enfin, j'ai encore de la marge...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> On ne rentre pas dans un bar pour boire un gini, non?
> J'ai petit (gros) faible pour la biere, mais aussi les coctails, par exemple Mojito.
> Tiens, ca me donne soif, je vais m'en faire un de mojito, ca fait longtemps...




Toi t'es un gars bien  :love:  :love:      :love:  :love:  :love: 
Perso mon cocktail préféré c'est le white russian


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'es un gars bien  :love:  :love:      :love:  :love:  :love:
> Perso mon cocktail préféré c'est le white russian



j'ai deja vu un fil sur l'alcool prefere.....
peut etre quelque part derriere la table de billard...

bon, un cuba-libre.....


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'es un gars bien  :love:  :love:      :love:  :love:  :love:
> Perso mon cocktail préféré c'est le white russian


Perso, je supporte aps le lait, donc c'est plutot Black Russian! 
Et sinon, elle était bonne ta biere au troquet? et t'as pu lire ton canard?
PS : J'aime bien les compliments  :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Mars 2005)

:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>



 aussi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je supporte aps le lait, donc c'est plutot Black Russian!
> Et sinon, elle était bonne ta biere au troquet? et t'as pu lire ton canard?



YEP ! tout lu et tout bu !     

finalement, c'est parti en embuscade sur un vernissage juste à côté dutrocsonenquestion et voilà, 101 verres de kir plus tard me voilà de retour avant de repartir vers de nouvelles aventures vers un mystérieux concert annoncé comme électro rock. les nuits nîmoises c'est pas tout ça mais c'est un peu creux alors bon, on prend ce qui passe...

D'abord, je vais me manger le reste de navarin d'agneau d'hier soir et pis on va repartir à l'assaut.     


P.S : à toutes celles qui diZent qu'un homme ça sait pas faire la cuisine, passez à la maison


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

:love:


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

La je regarde "The Shield", série policiere terrible sur canal!


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> La je regarde "The Shield", série policiere terrible sur canal!



in the cut sur canal jaune ou je c'est plus comment il l'appelle maintenant...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'ai deja vu un fil sur l'alcool prefere.....



Ben, faudrait le relancer


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

Je vote pour aussi, je fais une petite recherche de suite!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

be la j'ai la telé sur la 2 : envoyé special ...

ne me demandez pas c'est quoi le sujet
entre la musique zarbis de fifille et Santana de l'homme 
j'entends rien a riens !!!! :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> be la j'ai la telé sur la 2 : envoyé special ...
> 
> ne me demandez pas c'est quoi le sujet
> entre la musique zarbis de fifille et Santana de l'homme
> j'entends rien a riens !!!! :mouais:



donc tu te mets un casque sur les oreilles, tu lances iTunes, et la vie sera belle


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

iTunes pour regarder la télé, c'est pas top!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Mars 2005)

Là j'écoute un peu de musique


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mars 2005)

Moi j'écoute blues fest radio, et je regarde chauffer mon Mac...

 

Patience !! Comme disait Richard !!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> iTunes pour regarder la télé, c'est pas top!!!



comme le chantait Boris Vian dans sa chanson "je suis snob :
 "la télé, je l'ai retournée, de l'aut' côté c'est passionnant !"


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> comme le chantait Boris Vian dans sa chanson "je suis snob :
> "la télé, je l'ai retournée, de l'aut' côté c'est passionnant !"


Toutafait d'accord! la mienne est eteinte la plupart du temps...


----------



## Aragorn (10 Mars 2005)

Ben moi, j'écoute le ronron de ma machine à laver 
pour savoir quand je vais pouvoir étendre le linge ! 

:king:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Toutafait d'accord! la mienne est eteinte la plupart du temps...




bé la mienne de TV va d'ailleurs le rester (éteinte), je file vers l'alcool, les femmes, la fête, tout ça quoi. hum.... hum....
Je vais encore avoir mal au crâne demain matin...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> et je regarde chauffer mon Mac...
> 
> Patience !! Comme disait Richard !!





donc c'est toi ce soir qui en chef en cuisine   

tu nous prepare quoi ?

oeufs au plat ou spaghetti bolognese?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, j'écoute le ronron de ma machine à laver
> pour savoir quand je vais pouvoir étendre le linge !
> 
> :king:




tu dois l'aimer beaucoup ta machine       :love:


----------



## Spyro (10 Mars 2005)

Bon ben en fait ça allait les routes, on est même pas rentrés trop trop tard


----------



## Aragorn (10 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu dois l'aimer beaucoup ta machine       :love:



  
Première machine terminée... J'en lance une deuxième ! 
En attendant je vais étendre le linge 

:king:


----------



## poildep (10 Mars 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Première machine terminée... J'en lance une deuxième !
> En attendant je vais étendre le linge


Ben tu vois... là, j'ai comme un sentiment d'admiration pour toi.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu vois... là, j'ai comme un sentiment d'admiration pour toi.


----------



## macelene (10 Mars 2005)

Poildep :love: 



 Spyro :love:    

*Be back... again...    :style: :love:*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Mars 2005)

la prochaine fois que je regarde le seigneur des anneaux... je vais imaginer Aragorn à 4 pattes devant le tambour grand ouvert de sa machine à laver...   
 ... tain ça le fait moins bien d'un coup  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

back, j'aime ce mot


----------



## macelene (10 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> back, j'aime ce mot




  fais gaffe...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> la prochaine fois que je regarde le seigneur des anneaux... je vais imaginer Aragorn à 4 pattes devant le tambour grand ouvert de sa machine...
> ... tain ça le fait moins bien d'un coup  :rateau:





aragon nous cache quelques chose....

je me demande si comme mon voisin il  n'a pas 
une maitresse a la cave qui l'attend


----------



## Aragorn (10 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> la prochaine fois que je regarde le seigneur des anneaux... je vais imaginer Aragorn à 4 pattes devant le tambour grand ouvert de sa machine...
> ... tain ça le fait moins bien d'un coup  :rateau:



Mais ces scènes ont été coupées au montage. Comment crois-tu que je fais pour avoir ce look d'enfer, toujours nickel ?
Des heures de machine et de repassage. Ah c'est un métier rôdeur !!!

:king:


----------



## poildep (10 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> aragon nous cache quelques chose....
> 
> je me demande si comme mon voisin il  n'a pas
> une maitresse a la cave qui l'attend


 c'est vrai ? T'es dans la cave de ton voisin ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Mais ces scènes ont été coupées au montage. Comment crois-tu que je fais pour avoir ce look d'enfer, toujours nickel ?
> Des heures de machine et de repassage. Ah c'est un métier rôdeur !!!
> 
> :king:



et c'est toi qui a apris a Gandalf comment marchait une machine a laver....


----------



## Aragorn (10 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et c'est toi qui a apris a Gandalf comment marchait une machine a laver....



Exactement ! Comment croyez-vous qu'il soit devenu Gandalf le Blanc ? 
Aragorn lave plus blanc que blanc


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Exactement ! Comment croyez-vous qu'il soit devenu Gandalf le Blanc ?
> Aragorn lave plus blanc que blanc



et non, c'est pas toi, voila la preuve:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai ? T'es dans la cave de ton voisin ?



ben moi j'ai pas de chance :
j'ai une voisine et un charmant grand pere de 68 ans !!!


----------



## Aragorn (10 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et non, c'est pas toi, voila la preuve:



C'est excellent !!!


----------



## Spyro (10 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Spyro :love:


 :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> C'est excellent !!!



Merki....


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2005)

Bon, aller, bonn nuit les petits!
Je vais bouquiner un peu!
Et a ceux que je recroise pas, bon Week-End!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, aller, bonn nuit les petits!
> Je vais bouquiner un peu!
> Et a ceux que je recroise pas, bon Week-End!!!


----------



## Caster (10 Mars 2005)

j'ai honte ....... il ne faudra pas le répèter .......... mais je regarde : A LA RECHERCHE D'UNE NOUVELLE STAR


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> la prochaine fois que je regarde le seigneur des anneaux... je vais imaginer Aragorn à 4 pattes devant le tambour grand ouvert de sa machine à laver...
> ... tain ça le fait moins bien d'un coup  :rateau:



Ouais, je vois d'ici les dialogues du clip :

-Aragorn "Oh, mon Gandalf est encore tout gris !"
-Elrond "Ah, avec Nazgul, la lessive aux cinq cent mille bulles, vous aures le Gandalf le plus blanc !"


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Mais ces scènes ont été coupées au montage. Comment crois-tu que je fais pour avoir ce look d'enfer, toujours nickel ?
> Des heures de machine et de repassage. Ah c'est un métier rôdeur !!!
> 
> :king:



Surtout que la cotte de maille, tu peux pas la repasser à la vapeur ... Ca rouille !


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, je vois d'ici les dialogues du clip :
> 
> -Aragorn "Oh, mon Gandalf est encore tout gris !"
> -Elrond "Ah, avec Nazgul, la lessive aux cinq cent mille bulles, vous aures le Gandalf le plus blanc !"




grillé, tu n'as pas vu mon image plus haut..... :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> grillé, tu n'as pas vu mon image plus haut..... :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



J'aime mieux mon slogan, "Nazgul, la lessive aux cinq cent mille bulles", ça, ça a de la gueule


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'aime mieux mon slogan, "Nazgul, la lessive aux cinq cent mille bulles", ça, ça a de la gueule



bon, je l'admet....   


ps: tu viens faire un barbec avec nous...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

moi la je fais des


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: tu viens faire un barbec avec nous...



J'arrive, avec le petit détail qui tue, que vous avez oublié :


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

la ce soir je sis gatée


----------



## Spyro (10 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la ce soir je sis gatée


Déjà bu


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive, avec le petit détail qui tue, que vous avez oublié :




roh! je me demander comment on allait faire pour faire cuire le bebe cheval de JHLO


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Déjà bu




m'en fiche .......j'ai toujours soif moi       :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi la je fais des



Et à qui, fais tu ces yeux de merlan frit ?  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et à qui, fais tu ces yeux de merlan frit ?  :rateau:




pour pouvoir le faire a l'homme
il me faudrais des yeux laser qui traspersent 2 ecrans !!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour pouvoir le faire a l'homme
> il me faudrais des yeux laser qui traspersent 2 ecrans !!!!!



Ah ... Les joies de la communication familiale


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2005)

Là, je vais aller au dodo, because demain, va falloir faire le boulot de demain ... plus celui que j'ai pas pu faire aujourd'hui pour cause de transports qu'ont chopés la grève   

 à tous


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

tu rigoles mais c'est pratique s'envoyer des adresses ou de fichier via msn !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, je vais aller au dodo, because demain, va falloir faire le boulot de demain ... plus celui que j'ai pas pu faire aujourd'hui pour cause de transports qu'ont chopés la grève
> 
> à tous





je vais d'ailleurs te suivre de peu....:sleep:

j'en peux plus :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

pareil !!!!!      

si mon doc savait que je traine ici au lieu de me reposer  :mouais: 




bonne nuit a tousss   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Franswa (10 Mars 2005)

Je vais me coucher  :sleep: Bonne nuit


----------



## Grug (11 Mars 2005)

trop mangé moi :hosto:


----------



## Dedalus (11 Mars 2005)

Là je scanne ou plutôt pendant que ça scanne je lis les posts que j'ai pas vus et je relève mes BAL, et aussi je me fais du café


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> trop mangé moi :hosto:



c'était bien bon :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'était bien bon :love:



z'ont tout bouffé


----------



## Grug (11 Mars 2005)

qui a reservi ? :hein: qui ?! :d


----------



## teo (11 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'était bien bon :love:




Le saucisson a pas eu le temps de partir en courant qu'il avait déjà disparu 


C'était très champêtre en plus, avec le clocher au loin, les vaches dans le pré tout près, les zoziaux et on entendait presque la couleuvre glisser dans l'herbe humide...


je ne savais pas que Rive gauche c'était si "province"... une très très bonne surprise.


----------



## lumai (11 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Le saucisson a pas eu le temps de partir en courant qu'il avait déjà disparu



Et heureusement il n'y a pas eu de blessé, malgré la lutte qui fût difficile !


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

je vais me reprendre un 4 em café et une aspirine :rateau:


----------



## dool (11 Mars 2005)

Ben là je me fais bouffer le bras par le chat qui a décider de se mettre entre moi et l'ibook pour se détendre...comme ça juste pour rire ! :hosto: 

:rateau:


----------



## teo (11 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et heureusement il n'y a pas eu de blessé, malgré la lutte qui fût difficile !





Oui, je devrais aussi préciser pour les puristes que ce n'était pas du saucisson (pardon.. pas tapé) mais de la saucisse sèche.
Mais ça n'a pas fait peur à Mackie ! il s'en est emparé, elle n'a pu résister très longtemps. Enfin, elle s'est battue honorablement quand même


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je devrais aussi préciser pour les puristes que ce n'était pas du saucisson (pardon.. pas tapé) mais de la saucisse sèche.
> Mais ça n'a pas fait peur à Mackie ! il s'en est emparé, elle n'a pu résister très longtemps. Enfin, elle s'est battue honorablement quand même



ils auraient pu me donner un vrai couteau  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (11 Mars 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ben là je me fais bouffer le bras par le chat qui a décider de se mettre entre moi et l'ibook pour se détendre...comme ça juste pour rire ! :hosto:
> 
> :rateau:



Faut dire que c'est con un chat 

Pas taper BC, pas taper


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je vais me reprendre un 4 em café et une aspirine :rateau:


 Faut pas exagerer sur le cafe hein, ca donne des insomnies  :rateau:


----------



## Immelman (11 Mars 2005)

reveil, mal aux corbieres...

Je recommence a travailler aujourd'hui, donc un petit au revoir s'impose.  tout le monde...


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas exagerer sur le cafe hein, ca donne des insomnies  :rateau:



il y avait pas que le café, il y avait aussi la bière d'auvergne, le petit vin rouge, la cocotte de sauté d'agneau :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2005)

Gnu


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Gnu



bientôt des photos :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mars 2005)

Une fois de plus, la fameuse méthode dite du "congélateur" (sortir le disque dur, laisser refroidir 24h au congélateur, puis servir frais) a porté ses fruits. J'ai pu récupérer mes données depuis un disque crashé


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas exagerer sur le cafe hein, ca donne des insomnies  :rateau:




sa depend  

avec mon eau sale , une sucrette , tu risques plutot le contraire !!      



 a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> reveil, mal aux corbieres...
> 
> Je recommence a travailler aujourd'hui, donc un petit au revoir s'impose.  tout le monde...




a tres bientot et passe nous voir par moment  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mars 2005)

une italienne qui fait du mauvais café ? ::  :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2005)

Disons que l'abus nuit en tout


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Une fois de plus, la fameuse méthode dite du "congélateur" (sortir le disque dur, laisser refroidir 24h au congélateur, puis servir frais) a porté ses fruits. J'ai pu récupérer mes données depuis un disque crashé


la prochaine fois rajoute l'étape rasoir pour épater la secrétaire


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Disons que l'abus nuit en tout



j'ai bien abuser du sauté d'agneau en tout cas :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la prochaine fois rajoute l'étape rasoir pour épater la secrétaire



Nan, la prochaine fois, je rajoute de la Chantilly


----------



## Irish whistle (11 Mars 2005)

là bonjour les gens......


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien abuser du sauté d'agneau en tout cas :love:


 Ben wi, y parrait qu'il y avait un diner ou un truc comme ca avec d'autres Mac users, je suis encore bien tout moi, je suis bien au courant... :rateau:


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ben wi, y parrait qu'il y avait un diner ou un truc comme ca avec d'autres Mac users, je suis encore bien tout moi, je suis bien au courant... :rateau:



mais tu étais a 400 km d'ou ça ce passait


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2005)

Me doute  

C'est pour ca que j'ai pas su viendre :/


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Me doute
> 
> C'est pour ca que j'ai pas su viendre :/



on t'en réserve une quand tu sera sur paris


----------



## Luc G (11 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Une fois de plus, la fameuse méthode dite du "congélateur" (sortir le disque dur, laisser refroidir 24h au congélateur, puis servir frais) a porté ses fruits. J'ai pu récupérer mes données depuis un disque crashé



Moi, je mets à chauffer 1 heure sur le dessus d'un moniteur CRT qui a des ouÏes d'aération, ça marche aussi parfois.


----------



## Luc G (11 Mars 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> reveil, mal aux corbieres...



Ce week-end, faudra que j'aille voir si les asperges sauvages sont décidée à sortir pour de bon dans les Corbièrers.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

là j'ai le moral dans les pompes (bon me connaissant ça devrait aller mieux dans la journée)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> là j'ai le moral dans les pompes (bon me connaissant ça devrait aller mieux dans la journée)




eleve le les pompes , le moral pourra plus  s'y nicher dedans !!!    :love:  :love:


----------



## Franswa (11 Mars 2005)

j'essaie d'emerger pour aller prendre des p'tites photos


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2005)

La c cafeeeeeeeeee :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

a taaaaaaaaable !!!!!!!!!!   

gros steack saignant, frites et salade verte   



*bon app !!!!!!!*


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mars 2005)

là c'est bière et hamburgers à la sm


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a taaaaaaaaable !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> gros steack saignant, frites et salade verte
> 
> ...



j'arrive belle maman :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive belle maman :love:


 Carrement ?


----------



## kathy h (11 Mars 2005)

Alors ce dinez hier c'était sympa? racontez  nous


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là c'est bière et hamburgers à la sm


 Hehe, bon app SM


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive belle maman :love:



Tu as déjà consommé avec fifille?


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mars 2005)

Le kawa apres manger, ca sauve!


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Carrement ?



 faut toujours être bien avec ça belle mère :rateau:




			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tu as déjà consommé avec fifille?



chut


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Alors ce dinez hier c'était sympa? racontez  nous



énorme ! telle énorme qu'on retourne a ce restau le 14/04 :love:


----------



## kathy h (11 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> énorme ! telle énorme qu'on retourne a ce restau le 14/04 :love:



j'y serai cette fois ci


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> j'y serai cette fois ci



chouette :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> faut toujours être bien avec ça belle mère :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Carrement


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Carrement



on tourne en rond la :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2005)

Donc, tu as trouve, donc tu vas changer ta signature ?


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Donc, tu as trouve, donc tu vas changer ta signature ?



non


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> chut




ce soir il va y avoir une discussion serrée avec fifille 
cela devient necessaire !!!! :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 




   :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (11 Mars 2005)

Serieux l AES c'etait vraiment bien, les mecs se déshabillaient à la chaine et à la demande, que demander de plus.....Et l'agneau..hummmmmm un délice... :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Donc, tu as trouve, donc tu vas changer ta signature ?



Un truc du genre "ma déflorée, je t'ai trouvé" ?


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Un truc du genre "ma déflorée, je t'ai trouvé" ?



chut 



			
				christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Serieux l AES c'etait vraiment bien, les mecs se déshabillaient à la chaine et à la demande, que demander de plus.....



idem :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Un truc du genre "ma déflorée, je t'ai trouvé" ?




tu as oublié les parents de fifille ???? :mouais: 

fais gaffe !!!    



la mamma surveille de prés


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Un truc du genre "ma déflorée, je t'ai trouvé" ?


 C'est ca quoi   


lol excellent Fab


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est ca quoi
> 
> 
> lol excellent Fab



et puis je mettrai jamais ça


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as oublié les parents de fifille ???? :mouais:
> 
> fais gaffe !!!
> 
> ...


 Narf


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Un truc du genre "ma déflorée, je t'ai trouvé" ?



Romantique à ce point... c'est terrible  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as oublié les parents de fifille ???? :mouais:
> 
> fais gaffe !!!
> 
> ...



cette fois si je ferme la porte a clé :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et puis je mettrai jamais ça


 Affranchis-toi donc de ta timidite 


Gniak    onk onk  onk :rateau:


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

je vais vous quittter .....a ce soir 


ps: j'ai mis fifille en securité 
avec vous sa devient trop dangereux   



   :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (11 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Un truc du genre "ma déflorée, je t'ai trouvé" ?



C'est d'un romantisme...burp!!!


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Affranchis-toi donc de ta timidite
> 
> 
> Gniak    onk onk  onk :rateau:
> ...



je suis plus aussi timide qu'avant


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais vous quittter .....a ce soir
> 
> 
> ps: j'ai mis fifille en securité
> ...



pas cher et dispos


----------



## Nephou (11 Mars 2005)

ne sous estime pas ton côté "fin limier" de plombier zingueur 

 à part ça ça va ?

_là je ressors de mon entretien annuel avec la chef de ma chef / collègue; ben ça va : elle est contente_


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pas cher et dispos


 

Cela dit va falloir tout nous raconter Mackie


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit va falloir tout nous raconter Mackie



uniquement en privé


----------



## Irish whistle (11 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Valà le patron est parti, je vais pouvoir manger ma crème caramel en fouillant tranquillement les dossiers de ce Mac à surprises !
> _(Je crois déjà pouvoir affirmer sans trop... me mouiller que le mec que je remplace est hétérosexuel !)_
> 
> :rose:
> ...



Quand tu dis films pornos tu voulais ecrire "films pournous" j'espere


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> uniquement en privé


 Don't be shy :rateau:


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Don't be shy :rateau:


i'm not shy any more :rateau:


----------



## lumai (11 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *B-A BA de la planque : effacer le menu "récent" de QuickTime© !*
> :modo:



Vraissemblablement, tu maîtrises, ça, toi !


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _
> Faut dire que ce mec il bosse avec 7 nanas qui sucent
> des Chupa Chup© toute la journée !
> :mouais:
> _


_

j'en ai trouvé une _


----------



## Irish whistle (11 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Bon là chuis occupé excusez-moi._
> 
> :rose:  :rose:  :rose:
> 
> ...



Trop petit les chupas...


----------



## Caster (11 Mars 2005)

une petite sieste avant de repartir


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> i'm not shy any more :rateau:


 Yes you are :love:

Don't say the contrary    don't deny


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Yes you are :love:
> 
> Don't say the contrary    don't deny



but nobody will be how :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mars 2005)

comment va?


----------



## Dedalus (11 Mars 2005)

ça serait d'utilité publique de faire un petit memo à l'usage de tous ceux qui ne pensent jamais à vider le cache de leur logiciel d'email (là où il y a a un double des images reçues par courriel), entre autres...
Y'a pas longtemps, j'ai été amené à me servir pendant une semaine d'un powermac avec OS9 et Panther, et j'ai dû bosser avec  XPress 5 installé dessus sous 9.
L'utilisateur principal avait rendu invisibles tous ses documents privés, ou bien les avait rangés à l'abri des regards indiscrets dans un dossier invisible. 
Sage précaution. Sauf que, à mon premier doc XPress ouvert, Pomme-E (fonction importer texte), la fenêtre de navigation me propose, sans que j'aie rien demandé, tous ses dossiers et fichiers  invisibles
 
J'ai importé une image, pour voir et... bon enfin...   
Comme quoi, il vaut mieux crypter


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> comment va?


 
Mal tres mal!!!  

Le banc de test sur lequel je bosse ne veut rien savoir, plus ca va plus y'a de problemes, mon chef me prends la tete parce que le projet n'avance pas, 
J'en ai marre!!! 

Et sinon, c'est bientot le Week end, et ca va aller mieux!  (Enfin, j'espere!)


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Romantique à ce point... c'est terrible  :rateau:


N'est-ce pas...


----------



## dool (11 Mars 2005)

Là?

JE SUIS EN WEEK-EEEENNNNNNDDDDD !


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mars 2005)

Et moi bientot, environ 3/4 d'heure...
J'ai ai vraiment besoin, je suis en plein crakage depuis 2 h!!!


----------



## Muti (11 Mars 2005)

là je bidouille au bar,pour pas changer ,ms j'ai quand même fait le ménage la vaisselle et les courses enfin,pour être honnête' j'ai rencontré des copines aux 3 mousquetaires et ça a papoté!total j'étais un peu à la bourre pour le frichti mais tt est ok à présent!au fait vous avez du beau tps chez vous ici c'est le printemps,les grues sont remontées et les écureuils sortent,ds mon jardin j'ai déjà des boutons de jonquilles.....on tient le bon bout!


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> on tient le bon bout!



Lequel?


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mars 2005)

La, maintenant?
Je sors du taf, je monte dans ma voiture, direction ma normandie natale pour un week end famille!  
Loin de l'ADSL ( ), donc, a dimanche soir ou lundi!


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> La, maintenant?
> Je sors du taf, je monte dans ma voiture, direction ma normandie natale pour un week end famille!
> Loin de l'ADSL ( ), donc, a dimanche soir ou lundi!




bon week end....


----------



## MrStone (11 Mars 2005)

Qui a dit bon débarras ???
:rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mars 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Qui a dit bon débarras ???
> :rateau:



mauvaise langue......


----------



## diamond2 (11 Mars 2005)

Salut tout le monde, 

Trop bien, j'ai reçu ma PowerBall...


----------



## Spyro (11 Mars 2005)

Là ménant j'ai une super moquette


----------



## poildep (11 Mars 2005)

Fallait pas te raser le torse, quand ça repousse c'est la jungle.


----------



## lumai (11 Mars 2005)

Là je bois un thé à la mûre.
c'est chaud !


----------



## poildep (11 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Là je bois un thé à la mûre.
> c'est chaud !


 torride !


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Là je bois un thé à la mûre.
> c'est chaud !



souffle, souffle....... pfffffff.......pffffffff......

c'est mieux?


bon, je fais le menage aujourd'hui et j'en peux plus.......


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Là je bois un thé à la mûre.
> c'est chaud !



Ah... la mûre... tujurs...  :love:


----------



## Spyro (11 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Là je bois un thé à la mûre.


  toi


----------



## lumai (11 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> torride !


 Tellement que j'attends que ça refroidisse !


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mars 2005)

là je fais un test pour un nioub'


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là je fais un test pour un nioub'




???? Mackie, un nioub.......


----------



## poildep (11 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là je fais un test pour un nioub'


 ça marche, merci.   :love:


----------



## kathy h (11 Mars 2005)

Apres m'être fait incendié sur le forum "le bruit de l'imac G5 " sur les conseils de mon ami stook,  je reviens ici    :love:


----------



## KARL40 (11 Mars 2005)

Tiens je me fais chier là .... encore une petite heure avant de rentrer ....


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Apres m'être fait incendié sur le forum "le bruit de l'imac G5 " sur les conseils de mon ami stook,  je reviens ici    :love:






je te l'avais dis......

et tu sais qu'ici tu es la bienvenue......


----------



## Foguenne (11 Mars 2005)

Là je rentre du deuxième jour d'une formation. 

"La formation des formateurs " très bien mais bon, ils n'avaient jamais vu Keynote, pour des formateurs de formateurs, c'est limite. 

Bon, ils ont vu. Une formation des formateurs des formateurs est en vue


----------



## Avril-VII (11 Mars 2005)

Pour féter mes 50 posts, je change de signature et d'avatar...
Je suis trop content d'être en week-end !!! En plus *j'ai pas de devoirs* !
Bonne soirée à tous !


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Apres m'être fait incendié sur le forum "le bruit de l'imac G5 " sur les conseils de mon ami stook,  je reviens ici    :love:


Ben c'est que tu donnes envies tu sais


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Pour féter mes 50 posts, je change de signature et d'avatar...
> Je suis trop content d'être en week-end !!! En plus *j'ai pas de devoirs* !
> Bonne soirée à tous !




? mais tu as le meme avatar, et tu en est a 57 post.....?   

hier, on a pensé a toi, on a mangé du cheval....  


  


en tout cas, bonjour......


----------



## Avril-VII (11 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ? mais tu as le meme avatar, et tu en est a 57 post.....?
> 
> hier, on a pensé a toi, on a mangé du cheval....
> 
> ...


 
Fallait bein trouver une raison au changement, ce sera donc pour le 60 eme post !! :rateau: 
L'avatar, je vais le changer, je bataille un peu avec photoshop la et mon ftp.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Fallait bein trouver une raison au changement, ce sera donc pour le 60 eme post !! :rateau:
> L'avatar, je vais le changer, je bataille un peu avec photoshop la et mon ftp.


Pas besoin de ftp, nioube.


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Fallait bein trouver une raison au changement, ce sera donc pour le 60 eme post !! :rateau:
> L'avatar, je vais le changer, je bataille un peu avec photoshop la et mon ftp.




 

alors, tu l'a vu ce bô bebe cheval.....hummmm.....
bon, j'arrete avec ça...en plus j'aime pas le cheval.....
mon truc c'est le boeuf....

bon, on attend ton nouvel avatar alors, mais plus que 2 post....mefie toi....


----------



## Pitchoune (11 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous!

Là, je viens de finir de manger et je suis allée faire un tour sur Mac Buyer's Guide, histoire de voir où en sont les ibook dans leur cycle de vie (moyen)... Vivement les prochains :love: Je tiens plus...

A +!


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mars 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> Là, je viens de finir de manger et je suis allée faire un tour sur Mac Buyer's Guide, histoire de voir où en sont les ibook dans leur cycle de vie (moyen)... Vivement les prochains :love: Je tiens plus...
> 
> A +!



 pitchoune, ca roule?


----------



## Avril-VII (11 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> alors, tu l'a vu ce bô bebe cheval.....hummmm.....
> bon, j'arrete avec ça...en plus j'aime pas le cheval.....
> mon truc c'est le boeuf....
> 
> bon, on attend ton nouvel avatar alors, mais plus que 2 post....mefie toi....


 
Attends pour l'avatar je fais ca propre, c'est presque fini !
Plus qu'un post maintenant !


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Attends pour l'avatar je fais ca propre, c'est presque fini !
> Plus qu'un post maintenant !




il a interet de me plaire........ :hein:


----------



## Avril-VII (11 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il a interet de me plaire........ :hein:


Et Voila !! Maintenant en avatar le magnifique Selle Francais, Avril VII... Que je monte tout les jours !!!

ALors qu'en pesnez vous de ce nouvel avatar ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2005)

La maintenant, j'ai fini ma journée hard. Je me suis battu toute la journée avec un disque dur récalcitrant, contenant un système X aux trois quarts HS (du fait de la défectuosité du disque), et une comptablilté et une facturation pas sauvegardés depuis un mois.

'tain, faites des sauvegardes, ça sert ! :hein: 

Enfin, moi, ça m'aura fait gagner une journée complète en régie, et en plus, comme j'ai finalement récupéré les données, le client est content de payer.


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Et Voila !! Maintenant en avatar le magnifique Selle Francais, Avril VII... Que je monte tout les jours !!!
> 
> ALors qu'en pesnez vous de ce nouvel avatar ???



ben, je m'y attendais un peu........  
mais ca pourrait etre pire.....    


c'est un selle?

moi, j'aime que les camargais.... :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (11 Mars 2005)

enfin rentré du taf moi 

Salut les ploucs  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> enfin rentré du taf moi
> 
> Salut les ploucs  :love:



 salut, le trollissime Bassman....

ca roule?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Et Voila !! Maintenant en avatar le magnifique Selle Francais, Avril VII... Que je monte tout les jours !!!
> 
> ALors qu'en pesnez vous de ce nouvel avatar ???



moi j'suis pas fan de la viande de cheval...  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (11 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> moi j'suis pas fan de la viande de cheval...  :rateau:


 j'me ferais bien un concombre moi en revanche


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'me ferais bien un concombre moi en revanche



arrêtes tu m'excites...
(t'ai répondu... voie 7  )


----------



## Avril-VII (11 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, je m'y attendais un peu........
> mais ca pourrait etre pire.....
> c'est un selle?
> moi, j'aime que les camargais.... :rateau:


 
Alors c'est bien ou je remets celui d'avant ???:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> moi j'suis pas fan de la viande de cheval...  :rateau:


t'as pas gouté mes entrecotes de cheval au roquefort toi


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'est bien ou je remets celui d'avant ???:rateau:



non,non,non....garde celui là, garde le......ne remet pas l'autre horreur.....

bon, je fini de me preparer et je vais chercher ma cops qui arrive a la gare dans moins d'une heure....  
pfffff commencait a me fatiguer cette periode de faux celibat.....bon, j'espere que son prochain job sera plus pres.....  


allez, bise a tous.... et a dem...


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

la ? j'attend  comme d'hab :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (11 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Et Voila !! Maintenant en avatar le magnifique Selle Francais, Avril VII... Que je monte tout les jours !!!
> 
> ALors qu'en pesnez vous de ce nouvel avatar ???




si tu aimes les chevaux va faire un tour sur le forum " postez vos plus belles photos " j'ai mis quelques phoptos de mes deux chevaux, ( entre autre )


----------



## kathy h (11 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la ? j'attend  comme d'hab :rateau:



tiens tu es là toi, il n'est pas 22H30 pourtant ? ( message codé   )


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> tiens tu es là toi, il n'est pas 22H30 pourtant ? ( message codé   )



zut !


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2005)




----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

>



c'est un message codé on te dit :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (11 Mars 2005)

Là, j'attend que Mackie réponde à ma question dans "mac portable".


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2005)

hehe


----------



## LiliTh (11 Mars 2005)

b'soir tout le monde  

m'en vais faire un billard accompagné d'une p'tite binouze...

Bonne soirée a tous


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> hehe



chut  tu va faire rater l'opération


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

moi j'ai passé un aprem a s'arracher les cheveux !!!!!! :mouais: 

plus de 2h30  dans un cabinet financier 
avec un personnage tres imbu qui n'a jamais repondu a mes questions
ou alors d'une façon tres aleatoire  :hein: 

monsieur a peut etre la science infuse et moi je ne connais rien dans la finance
mais ses beau discours ne tounent decidement pas rond a mon sens


bref, en sortant j'ai dit a l'homme que je ne mettra plus le pieds la dedans....... :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Mars 2005)

Bé, moi, après une p'tite binouszZz, direction le resto  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2005)

Après le repas, dessert :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> chut  tu va faire rater l'opération


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

>



je t'expliquerai un jour


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je t'expliquerai un jour


 :mouais:


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:



oui, un jour ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui, un jour ...


 rien compris lui :rateau:


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> rien compris lui :rateau:



tu comprendra un jour ma petite


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu comprendra un jour ma petite


 laisse tomber


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> laisse tomber



_ne la laisse pas tomber, elle est si fragile, être une femme libéré tu sait c'est pas si facile_ :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (11 Mars 2005)

Mackie, arrête de chanter des conneries et va plutôt répondre à ma question dans Mac Portable.


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, arrête de chanter des conneries et va plutôt répondre à ma question dans Mac Portable.



quand j'aurai trouvé mon aspirine


----------



## Foguenne (11 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> quand j'aurai trouvé mon aspirine



  

Bon, je vais répéter une présentation.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _ne la laisse pas tomber, elle est si fragile, être une femme libéré tu sait c'est pas si facile_ :rateau:


il est libre imax, y en a meme qui disent qui l'ont vu voilé


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

aller je vais me coucher


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> aller je vais me coucher



tu n'auras pas de berceuse ce soir...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> aller je vais me coucher



Raté, Mackie, mais tu l'as dans le désordre. Le bon ordre c'est "Aller me coucher, je vais"


----------



## toys (12 Mars 2005)

pétage de plomb, je vait

25 dvd a graver j ai


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pétage de plomb, je vait
> 
> 25 dvd a graver j ai


heureusement qu'il y a que Cancel et Ok comme boutons


----------



## lumai (12 Mars 2005)

Je viens de découvrir comment on fait les "Ç" !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Mars 2005)

Là je fais le nettoyage matinal de mes threads :rateau:


----------



## Avril-VII (12 Mars 2005)

Et c'est repartit pour un tour, on pensait tous que c'était finit, et bien non. Quan y'en a plus y'en a en core. Il neige derechef !


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

:sick:  :rose:   Salut attristé depuis un centre de formation où règnent des centaines de DELL et pas un mac...
C'est lère du vide total, pour la plupart il n'y a pas d'autres applis que windows... Heureusement qu'il y a une FNAC à Proximité !


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

la je discute avec une personne :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Mars 2005)

Moi aussi 

lol    je travaille :rateau:


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi
> 
> lol    je travaille :rateau:



sauf que la pour moi c'est par pur plaisir :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> sauf que la pour moi c'est par pur plaisir :love:



Quel séducteur !


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Quel séducteur !



chut c'est pas toi


----------



## Caster (12 Mars 2005)

j'essaie d'apprendre à ma fille à marcher ou plutôt à avancer


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Quel séducteur !



J'ai l'impression qu'il n'arrete pas ces derniers jours


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> chut c'est pas toi



Même si c'était le cas il serait de bon ton d'éviter de le dire  Je vois que tu as tout compris


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression qu'il n'arrete pas ces derniers jours



chut


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

bonjour


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

bon, en attendant je vais me boire une kriek :love:


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, en attendant je vais me boire une kriek :love:



plus que 4 dans le frigo :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, en attendant je vais me boire une kriek :love:


 Il est meme pas encore l'heure de l'apero


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Il est meme pas encore l'heure de l'apero



ben si, en france on commence a 11H30 :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Mars 2005)

No comment :rateau:


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ben si, en france on commence a 11H30 :love:



et puis on prépare la prochaine AES suisse :love:


----------



## Foguenne (12 Mars 2005)

Là, je vais aller pour la première fois sur les forums de Macbidouille, en espérant y trouver une réponse à ma question, insoluble sur Macgé...


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> No comment :rateau:



enfin dans certaine région l'apéro commence a 11 h :love:


----------



## Spyro (12 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de découvrir comment on fait les "Ç" !!!


:mouais:

:hein:
:rateau:

   

Ah euh et aussi  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis bien, mais biiiiieeeeen !
> :love:
> 
> Je vais préparer *un truc pas-élaboré-super-bon* pour le grand et moi, genre : carottes rapées _(on est fanas des carottes rapées !   )_ - jambon blanc - chips, et puis crème caramel, même que pour le côté *"avec-Papa-no-pression-easy-life"*, avant il va prendre un apéro genre jus de raisin !
> ...


quand tu passes à la FLAC de lausanne c'est moi qui cuisine hein ?


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quand tu passes à la FLAC de lausanne c'est moi qui cuisine hein ?



oui, tu ferra la femme


----------



## gKatarn (12 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> enfin dans certaine région l'apéro commence a 11 h :love:



Parfois même plus tôt encore


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Parfois même plus tôt encore



plus tot c'est une after


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui, tu ferra la femme


je peux faire faire illusion avec un hétéro comme roberto   vais juste lui montrer les rues ou il y a les agences de photo de mannequin histoire de boire des cafés en regardant les passantes


----------



## toys (12 Mars 2005)

alors, il est sorti ton truc ?


----------



## Spyro (12 Mars 2005)

Après "tombe le futal"...





			
				toys a dit:
			
		

> alors, il est sorti ton truc ?


  :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## dool (12 Mars 2005)

Ben là je viens d'achever un piti paquet pour un piti poisson qui à l'air tout aussi impatient de le recevoir que moi de m'en débarasser   :mouais:
Bon maintenant reste à savoir quand j'aurai le temps de l'envoyer   Tortuuure suprêêême 

Comment ça je délire toute seule  ah? bon....  :rateau:

Heuuuu je file hein ....   :rose:


----------



## Avril-VII (12 Mars 2005)

Là je viens de terminer de taper mon rapport de stage...
--->ICI<---


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Mars 2005)

juste un petit bonjour en passant, aujourd'hui, c'est journee dvd....

alors, hop, on s'en remet un.....


----------



## Muti (12 Mars 2005)

ben en fait je suis tjrs là, en ce moment je digère mes palourdes à la crème et au sucre,vous voulez la recette?prendre qq palourdes bien fraiches de la marée du matin,les faire revenir à feu vif ds une poêle antiadhésive(pour éviter les graisses superflues!)flamber au cognac ,déglacer la préparation avec de la crème fraiche allègée,saupoudrez d'un peu de sucre mettez une pincée de sel fin(à défaut vous pouvez utiliser le gros sel,mais un grain seulement!)puis en fin de cuisson parsemez de persil haché,en ce moment la botte est un peu chère,mais le persil surgelé reste abordable, je sens que supermoquette bave à l'idée d'une botte de persil même hors de prix!accompagnez d'un petit saumur bien frais et déguster tendrement en tête à tête où entre amis,   bon appétit


----------



## toys (12 Mars 2005)

pomme P   la copie est propre ce soire pallourde parti heu farci enfin palourde pour tout le monde pinard et vanne bien grasse "de toute facon pour les vanne ca finira comme ca s est toujours pareil"


biz j ai une reunion a 15 h j'suis a la bourre.


----------



## ThiGre (12 Mars 2005)

Je suis devant mon PB17 en train de vous lire en attendant de prendre dans 10 min la prochaine photo des cellules que je regarde avec le microscope optique à balayage laser qui est derrière moi et qui est piloté par une bouse sous NT qui me gonfle


----------



## Irish whistle (12 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> ben en fait je suis tjrs là, en ce moment je digère mes palourdes à la crème et au sucre,vous voulez la recette?prendre qq palourdes bien fraiches de la marée du matin,les faire revenir à feu vif ds une poêle antiadhésive(pour éviter les graisses superflues!)flamber au cognac ,déglacer la préparation avec de la crème fraiche allègée,saupoudrez d'un peu de sucre mettez une pincée de sel fin(à défaut vous pouvez utiliser le gros sel,mais un grain seulement!)puis en fin de cuisson parsemez de persil haché,en ce moment la botte est un peu chère,mais le persil surgelé reste abordable, je sens que supermoquette bave à l'idée d'une botte de persil même hors de prix!accompagnez d'un petit saumur bien frais et déguster tendrement en tête à tête où entre amis,   bon appétit



Toi tombe le futal...Tiens j'digere un Sonnyboy


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2005)

ThiGre a dit:
			
		

> Je suis devant mon PB17 en train de vous lire en attendant de prendre dans 10 min la prochaine photo des cellules que je regarde avec le microscope optique à balayage laser qui est derrière moi et qui est piloté par une bouse sous NT qui me gonfle


alors on a le meme, l'avantage c'est qu'il y a quand même msn dessus


----------



## Muti (12 Mars 2005)

c'est pas l'heure de la sieste pour tomber le futal!mais un p'tit pock déshabillé entre amis me dirais bien!!! qu'est ce que vous en dites! en tt bien tt honneur bien sûr!!!!!D)D)D)


----------



## ThiGre (12 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> alors on a le meme, l'avantage c'est qu'il y a quand même msn dessus



Avoir msn et avantage... ça ne me semble pas aller de paire


----------



## Irish whistle (12 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas l'heure de la sieste pour tomber le futal!mais un p'tit pock déshabillé entre amis me dirais bien!!! qu'est ce que vous en dites! en tt bien tt honneur bien sûr!!!!!D)D)D)



Oui ca m'tente bien


----------



## Caster (12 Mars 2005)

Mi-temps FRANCE-IRLANDE

On mène ..... mais attention à la 2ème période.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

ici il pleut  :mouais: a defaut de neiger
 le moral dans les chaussettes
(je les ai enlevé mais il reste accroché auw chevilles)  
bref
je tourne en rond et je m'ennuie


----------



## Spyro (12 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je tourne en rond et je m'ennuie


  mini-chat ? iChat ?


----------



## Muti (12 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ici il pleut  :mouais: a defaut de neiger
> le moral dans les chaussettes
> (je les ai enlevé mais il reste accroché auw chevilles)
> bref
> je tourne en rond et je m'ennuie


bonjour robertav ,as tu trouvé la maison de tes rêve?


----------



## Muti (12 Mars 2005)

hélas je ne sais pas me servir de Ichat     :hosto:


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

j'ai un mal de crâne moi encore :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> bonjour robertav ,as tu trouvé la maison de tes rêve?




je dirais plutot que j'ai trouvé l'endroit que je veux 

le jardin arboré sur plusiuer niveau magnifique
l'exterieur est impeccaple
mais l'interieur est a l'images de ses proprietaires (87 ans )  
donc c'est a tout casser et a refaire

on verra ......


----------



## Spyro (12 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> hélas je ne sais pas me servir de Ichat     :hosto:


On peut t'apprendre


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Mars 2005)

tiens, en parlant de chat, je viens  de lire l'article dans les actualité de MacG sur la fin du devellopement de msn sur des le 31/05....
dommage....

bon, je finis de me preparer et je pars manger un bout en Espagne....
bonne soirée a vous et a toute.....


----------



## Muti (12 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> On peut t'apprendre


ce serait merveilleux!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (12 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, *en parlant de chat*, je viens  de lire l'article dans les actualité de MacG sur la fin du devellopement de msn sur des le 31/05....
> dommage....


Et tu as bien lu qu'il ne s'agit pas de MSN messenger ?   
Parce que justement ça ne parle pas de chat...

C'est hallucinant quand on lit les "réactions" sur macgé...
Il y a pourtant bien écrit dans la niouse: *(on ne parle pas de MSN Messenger)*


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je dirais plutot que j'ai trouvé l'endroit que je veux
> 
> le jardin arboré sur plusiuer niveau magnifique
> l'exterieur est impeccaple
> ...



Et sinon niveau gestion des rongeurs ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mars 2005)

*CHERS AMIS, CHÈRES AMIES, VOUS TOUS PILIERS DE COMPTOIR ICI PRÉSENTS REBONJOUR
*

OUI OUI C'EST FINI DE TRAVAILLER : *OUIKENNE !!!!!*


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je dirais plutot que j'ai trouvé l'endroit que je veux
> 
> le jardin arboré sur plusiuer niveau magnifique
> l'exterieur est impeccaple
> ...



imagine, tu va pouvoir refaire toute le déco, en rose :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (12 Mars 2005)

Bonjour les gens


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon niveau gestion des rongeurs ?



ben si on l'achete , a la cave on t'amenagera une petite cage
pardon , une petite piece   


tu feras  le gros mechant  chat chasseur !!!     :love:


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les gens



bonjour mademoiselle :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben si on l'achete , a la cave on t'amenagera une petite cage
> pardon , une petite piece
> tu feras  le gros mechant  chat chasseur !!!     :love:



Le gîte et le couvert :love: Si en plus il y a de la moquette pour faire les griffes se sera parfait  


PS: petite cage :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et tu as bien lu qu'il ne s'agit pas de MSN messenger ?
> Parce que justement ça ne parle pas de chat...
> 
> C'est hallucinant quand on lit les "réactions" sur macgé...
> Il y a pourtant bien écrit dans la niouse: *(on ne parle pas de MSN Messenger)*



effectivement, mais comme j'ai suivit un fil rss, qui etait un peu flou, j'y suis allé tete baissée...
merci de la rectification, 

@+


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le gîte et le couvert :love: Si en plus il y a de la moquette pour faire les griffes se sera parfait
> 
> 
> PS: petite cage :mouais:




la moquette pour faire les grifffes???    

t'inquiete, dehors dans le jadin ,
 il y a assez des arbres centenaires pour tes griffes     


bon bon pas de cage mais alors il faut que tu sois sage      :love:


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

j'adore l'humour belge :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> imagine, tu va pouvoir refaire toute le déco, en rose :love:




la deco est juste un detail   

non, il faut carrement casser tous les mur et redefinir les pieces


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la deco est juste un detail
> 
> non, il faut carrement casser tous les mur et redefinir les pieces



... raser la maison quoi


----------



## Muti (12 Mars 2005)

c'est quoi msn messenger, vous me parlez chinois,n'oubliez pas que je suis jjrs aussi blonde et que je ne me teint pas!!!


----------



## poildep (12 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'adore l'humour belge :love:


 moi aussi, mais là c'est pas de l'humour.   :love:


----------



## Muti (12 Mars 2005)

c'est ça ,aller,foutez vous de ma poire, j'vais vous donnez de l'élan!Comme on dit ici


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi, mais là c'est pas de l'humour.   :love:



en tout cas ça ma bien fait marrer :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi msn messenger, vous me parlez chinois,n'oubliez pas que je suis jjrs aussi blonde et que je ne me teint pas!!!



http://www.microsoft.com/france/mac/messenger/default.asp

On va dire pour faire pas compliqué, que, euh, c'est le iChat de mi*KRO*soft, un bidule qui te sert à parler avé des gens de dedans l'ordinateur


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> ... raser la maison quoi




non non, la villa est chouette
seulement que les proprio doivent pas aimer l'espace a interieur
(contrairement au grand  jardin)
il y a un tas de petites pieces et nous on aime  les grands espaces ouvert


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non non, la villa est chouette
> seulement que les proprio doivent pas aimer l'espace a interieur
> (contrairement au grand  jardin)
> il y a un tas de petites pieces et nous on aime  les grands espaces ouvert



j'ai une grosse masse, ça peu servir


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

je n'en souviendra au moment venu   

au fait touj pret venir donner un coup de main ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une grosse masse, ça peu servir



peu servir ou peut servir ? 

C pas la même chose


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> au fait touj pret venir donner un coup de main ?



toujours pret  car toujours célibataire


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> toujours pret  car toujours célibataire




le probleme commence a se compliquer   

tu partageras la cave avec tibo 
ou
je  prevois une tente dans le jardin ?  



non mackie, tu ne partageras pas la chambre de fifille !!!


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non mackie, tu ne partageras pas la chambre de fifille !!!



même attacher au lit avec des menottes ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> même attacher au lit avec des menottes ?





decidement !!!!!!!      


pourquoi ? tu pense que apres fifille.......  


reveeeeeee , la mamma surveille de prés


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi ? tu pense que apres fifille.......





je ne pense a rien voyons 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> reveeeeeee , la mamma surveille de prés



j'ai un bon bonquin


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un bon bonquin



Déjà elle devrait t'apprècier vu qu'au niveau orthographique, vous êtes sur la même longueur d'onde  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

decidement bis     

"occuper sa belle mere" ....ecrit par mackie !!!!  



il va paraitre quand?


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> decidement bis
> 
> "occuper sa belle mere" ....ecrit par mackie !!!!
> 
> ...



l'éditeur limite le nombre de lettre


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2005)

pas besoin mackie si tu utilises les cachets que je t'ai envoyé


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> decidement !!!!!!!
> pourquoi ? tu pense que apres fifille.......



pourquoi que à fifille, tu as un fils aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Déjà elle devrait t'apprècier vu qu'au niveau orthographique, vous êtes sur la même longueur d'onde  :love:




et moi qui croyais avoir fait des amelioration a ce niveau


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin mackie si tu utilises les cachets que je t'ai envoyé



j'ai voulu essayer sur une voisine, la pauvre est elle encore toute courbé :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi que à fifille, tu as un fils aussi ?




depuis quand mackie fait dans le jackson ???????:affraid:





( ps : je suis surement naive mais je ne crois pas a ces histoires
de pedophilie sur jackson   )


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> depuis quand mackie fait dans le jackson ???????:affraid:



j'aime que les femmes ayant au moins 16 ans :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'aime que les femmes ayant au moins 16 ans :love:



oui, au niveau pénal, ça peut éviter keks soucis...


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2005)

robertav postulante à l'Académie Française a dit:
			
		

> et moi qui croyais avoir fait des amelioration a ce niveau



Oui, mais ne change pas trop, ça fait ton charme


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais ne change pas trop, ça fait ton charme




narf :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais ne change pas trop, ça fait ton charme



je te rassure, je fais des efforts mais
rarement je utilise le dico


----------



## gKatarn (12 Mars 2005)

Non rien


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2005)

robertav fraîcheur de lire a dit:
			
		

> je te rassure, je fais des efforts mais
> rarement je utilise le dico



C'est de la faute des académiciens parce que pour utiliser le dico, il faut déjà connaître la première lettre du mot que tu veux écrire  Ça manque de logique tout ça 


PS: Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Robertav...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

voila, la petite recherche pour l'homme (et son pc ) est terminé !!!  

il y a quoi au programme ce soir?   


pour moi sa va etre geniale : belle soeur vient boire un café


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2005)

saucisson à cuire lard et choux blanc


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Mars 2005)




----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2005)

elle est dolphin safe ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

Je vais manger au resto ciao


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Je vais manger au resto ciao




bonne soirée ; bon resto !!! :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Mars 2005)

là je me motive à faire à souper :love:

Des bonnes petites tortellinis sauce à la crème :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> là je me motive à faire à souper :love:
> 
> Des bonnes petites tortellinis sauce à la crème :love: :love: :love:





j' arrive !!!!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Mars 2005)

avec des petits champignons et du fromage de chêvre frais :love:


avec de la bonne crème de semoule en dessert :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> avec des petits champignons et du fromage de chêvre frais :love:
> avec de la bonne crème de semoule en dessert :love: :love: :love:





arrete ou je vais vraiment debarquer chez toi !!!!   


par contre je laisse le dessert  :rose:


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> avec des petits champignons et du fromage de chêvre frais :love:
> 
> 
> avec de la bonne crème de semoule en dessert :love: :love: :love:



ça a l'air bien meilleur que le foie  de veau d'ici


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

une petite comme ça


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une petite comme ça


 c'est le foie ki te fait cet effet là ? :rateau:


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> c'est le foie ki te fait cet effet là ? :rateau:



non c'est mon mal de crâne :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

là , fini de manger : assiette froide campagnarde


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là , fini de manger : assiette froide campagnarde



ça tombe bien, mon mal de crane est en train de passer :rateau:


----------



## teo (12 Mars 2005)

un bon bouquin, tranquille, pour le pousse café, j'hésite encore encore... j'ai un vieil armagnac qui me tenterait pas mal...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (12 Mars 2005)

Yahou les Macgéen(e)s, je viens de rentrer de Grèce pour mon voyage "d'étude"  :love: 

C'était super beau et il faisait beau :love: 
Et là je me renseigne sur ce qui s'est passé durant mon absence  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (12 Mars 2005)

je compte des pixels


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

j'ai fait un gros menage dans "signets"


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci  :love:
> parti direct dans mes signet





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fait un gros menage dans "signets"



avant ou après ?  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je compte des pixels



pfffff   

tu viens d'en rater un  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (12 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> avant ou après ?  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (12 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pfffff
> 
> tu viens d'en rater un  :rateau:


 recommence !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> avant ou après ?  :rateau:



t'arrete de me pister a la fin ?     

ben apres, j'avais pas meux a faire


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'arrete de me pister a la fin ?
> 
> ben apres, j'avais pas meux a faire



t'arrêtes de me tirer la langue ?  :rateau:


----------



## Dedalus (12 Mars 2005)

Petit tour après une journée sans mac, ou presque, passée en grande partie à marcher dans les bois. Pour rester dans le ton, au dîner : grosses pommes de terre au four dans leur peau, avec salade frisée, fourme d'Ambert et poires cuites au vin.
Plein de mises à jour à faire (ça sent la 3.9 bientôt)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> t'arrêtes de me tirer la langue ?  :rateau:





surement pas !!!!!!


----------



## Spyro (12 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> surement pas !!!!!!


      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> surement pas !!!!!!



ta jeunesse ne te permet pas tput


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :love:



_et vous trouvez ça drole_


----------



## calvin (12 Mars 2005)

Puree, miss Armenie a perdu

je vais me pendre  :casse: :sick:


Miss Armenie je t'aiiiiimmmmmeeeuuuuu


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ta jeunesse ne te permet pas tput





pardon mon papounet, pardon  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pardon mon papounet, pardon  :rose:



 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

c'est donc toi mon enfant cachée ?  :rateau:


----------



## Avril-VII (12 Mars 2005)

BOnsoir à tous, moi je rentre du carnaval vénitien à Remiremont, dans le grand vent et je viens de recevoir un SMS de cette fille :​


:love: Qui me dit qu'elle m'aime...:love:​Elle est pas belle la vie ?​
​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:
> 
> c'est donc toi mon enfant cachée ?  :rateau:





non, j'ai decidé toute seule comme une grande
et meme si toi tu ne veut pas , je  pas m'en fiche

je t'elige mon pere adoptif !!!!!     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> BOnsoir à tous, moi je rentre du carnaval vénitien à Remiremont, dans le grand vent et je viens de recevoir un SMS de cette fille Qui me dit qu'elle m'aime...
> Elle est pas belle la vie ?




tres belle oui ......profite  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 



pas : pas de la fille, de la vie


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je t'elige mon pere adoptif !!!!!     :love:  :love:  :love:



 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

que font les modérateurs ?  :sick:  :hosto:


----------



## Spyro (12 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tres belle oui ......profite  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> pas : pas de la fille, de la vie


Pareil que robertav


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:
> 
> que font les modérateurs ?  :sick:  :hosto:





bon, bon je dois te rappeler que mon pere aussi etait du millesime 46 ?   


oki, si vraiment tu veux pas, j'en trouvera un'autre !!  



 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon, bon je dois te rappeler que mon pere aussi etait du millesime 46 ?
> oki, si vraiment tu veux pas, j'en trouvera un'autre !!
> :love:  :love:  :love:



lui, c'est lui 

moi, c'est moi 

toi, tais-toi :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> lui, c'est lui
> 
> moi, c'est moi
> 
> toi, tais-toi :rateau:




lui est plus la    

toi si   

et je me tais surement pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'arrete de me pister a la fin ?
> 
> ben apres, j'avais pas meux a faire



Les fautes ... La vache ! Robertav, on doit écrire j'avais pas meuh a faire, éventuellement, tu peux mettre plusieurs u, pour marquer la durée (meuuuuuuh), mais on ne met jamais de X à meuh


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et je me tais surement pas



voilà que ça la reprend  :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Les fautes ... La vache ! Robertav, on doit écrire j'avais pas meuh a faire, éventuellement, tu peux mettre plusieurs u, pour marquer la durée (meuuuuuuh), mais on ne met jamais de X à meuh





mais enfin      


combient de fois je dois repeter que j'ai pas de doigt de vache
opsss d'elephante
j'effleure delicatement mon clavier , 
voila pourquoi ça  manque parfois des syllabes !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais enfin
> 
> 
> combient de fois je dois repeter que j'ai pas de doigt de vache
> ...



chez toi, c'est la langue qui marche le mieux   

_ben quoi_  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> chez toi, c'est la langue qui marche le mieux
> 
> _ben quoi_  :rose:




la c'est le top      

vu que c'est comme cela je dis.......


----------



## Dedalus (12 Mars 2005)

commentaire du post d'AvrilSept :

Ah les verts paradis etc. etc. 
 

Hein ? Revivre cette époque ?
Jamais ! vade retro mephisto


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la c'est le top
> 
> vu que c'est comme cela je dis.......


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

minuit vient de sonner   

comme toutes les princess qu'on admire a minuit elle s'en vont
perdant leur  escarpin....  

bonne nuit et..au prochain bal !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> minuit vient de sonner
> 
> comme toutes les princess qu'on admire a minuit elle s'en vont
> perdant leur  escarpin....
> ...



bonne nuit


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2005)

je viens juste de me levé et déjà j'ai mal au ventre, la journée va être longue :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2005)

Là, je vais descendre prendre un petit-déjeuner. 

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Mars 2005)

l'exploit que je viens pas de signer en me levant à 9h00, impressionnant comme j'ai joué les lève tard c'matin.


----------



## dool (13 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> l'exploit que je viens pas de signer en me levant à 9h00, impressionnant comme j'ai joué les lève tard c'matin.



Tu fais tout à l'envers toi 


Là je me fais un bon pti dej crèpe chocolat-banane pour me consoler de cette nuit et réveil difficiles! 

Quelqu'un ?


----------



## teo (13 Mars 2005)

petit café... faut que je descende au marché... tranquille, il fait super beau :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Irish whistle (13 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour



Pas mieux


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais tout à l'envers toi
> 
> 
> Là je me fais un bon pti dej crèpe chocolat-banane pour me consoler de cette nuit et réveil difficiles!
> ...



Tu vas voir, un bon rayon de soleil, ça va tout arranger


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2005)

Là, maintenant, j'attend la place dans la salle de bain ...  :mouais: Les joies de la famille.

Aujourd'hui, au programme : 

- Finir le câblage de la Strat du gamin, commencé hier (quinze jours qu'il me squatte ma gratte, ça va un peu ...), 

- Tailler les rosiers, 

- Coller une rouste au frère ainé du gamin à Gran Turismo 4 (si si, il est enfin sorti, on l'a). En fait, il serait un peu plus rapide que moi, mais il ne sait pas régler les bagnoles, alors, la piste est jamais assez large pour ses trétaux   

- Emmener leur maman et leur petite s½ur à Jardiland   ma sciatique va encore en prendre un coup)  :rateau: 

Plus les bricoles habituelles, manger, boire des cafés, etc ...

Vivement demain, le boulot


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Plus les bricoles habituelles, manger, boire des cafés, etc ...



n'oublies pas le câlin du dimanche


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vivement demain, le boulot



*Courage, on est avec toi ! *


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> n'oublies pas le câlin du dimanche



Chez moi, il n'y a pas de calin du dimanche, c'est "donnons nous chaque jour notre calin quotidien" !  :love:  :love:  :love:

 :style:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Courage, on est avec toi ! *



Note, il n'y a pas que du négatif, il y a GT4


----------



## Grug (13 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour


 :sleep:

tiens ? Finn a pas fermé ici ? :hein:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> 
> tiens ? Finn a pas fermé ici ? :hein:



Non on va attendre la page 100 avant de fermer définitivement.
Autre chose ? Non ? je peux ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

"Il ne faut jamais remettre au lendemain ... Ce qu'un autre peut faire à votre place le surlendemain !"

heureusement que tu sais négocier avec tes principes:



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi, il n'y a pas de calin du dimanche, c'est "donnons nous chaque jour notre calin quotidien" !  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> "Il ne faut jamais remettre au lendemain ... Ce qu'un autre peut faire à votre place le surlendemain !"
> 
> heureusement que tu sais négocier avec tes principes:



Pas du tout, mais je suis opportuniste, et je sais faire mien, les principes des autres :

"*donnons nous* chaque jour notre calin quotidien"

"Tout ce qui n'est pas donné ou partagé est perdu"


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout, mais je suis opportuniste, et je sais faire mien, les principes des autres :
> 
> "*donnons nous* chaque jour notre calin quotidien"
> 
> "Tout ce qui n'est pas donné ou partagé est perdu"


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Mars 2005)

Là je bois un dernier kawa avant de me motiver pour nettoyer :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je bois un dernier kawa avant de me motiver pour nettoyer :rateau:



Yam qu'à Mettre un peu de Suzuk dans ton Kawa, ça va harley mieux, pis ça fait des Guzzi Guzzi quand ça passe.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je bois un dernier kawa avant de me motiver pour nettoyer :rateau:



*un coup à jamais commencer quoi...      *


----------



## Avril-VII (13 Mars 2005)

Je sais que le racollage est interdit dans les bars.

Mais c'est la première fois que ca m'arrive, j'ai mis un message, sans fautes je vrois, avec s'il vous plait, bonjour, merci, une question simple.
Et message sans reponse.

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=93284

Celui qui me répond je le boule...

Bon apétitit et merci par avance.


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je bois un dernier kawa avant de me motiver pour nettoyer :rateau:



encore une maniaque du ménage :rateau:


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2005)

bon, je retourne prendre une aspirine :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je bois un dernier kawa avant de me motiver pour nettoyer :rateau:



Là je bois un dernier kawa avant de motiver ma femme pour qu'elle nettoie


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que le racollage est interdit dans les bars.
> 
> Celui qui me répond je le boule...
> 
> Bon apétitit et merci par avance.




hehe....  tu apprends vite....    

 a tous, je passe a table alors, Bon'Ap....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

J'ai la tête dans le fion


----------



## Avril-VII (13 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la tête dans le fion


 
Quand c'est comme ca, moi je met du rock à fond dans la baraque.
Mes parents désapprouve mais ca aide beaucoup !
Bon réveil !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

Merci ça va mieux avec un dafalgan


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mars 2005)

Je viens d'avoir ce fabuleux message d'erreur de MSN qui me fait comprendre que finalement, MIcrosoft marche mieux quand ça marche pas











Maintenant je joue aux PollyPocket avec ma fille :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2005)

là j'étudie les ravages de l'absynthe sur moi-même :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la tête dans le fion



*le mal par le mal, sers toi un verre !*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là j'étudie les ravages de l'absynthe sur moi-même :rateau:



Nous pourrons alors un jour comparer les résultats de nos études réspectives...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là j'étudie les ravages de l'absynthe sur moi-même :rateau:



Soit tu veux parler de l'absinthe, soit ton post est abscons...


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la tête dans le fion



Putain, tu dois être souple...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Soit tu veux parler de l'absinthe, soit ton post est abscons...


tu vois j'ai suivi tes conseils hier soir


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

Je le suis, je vais me laver les cheveux


----------



## Dedalus (13 Mars 2005)

Là je me dis que je vais éviter l'Auvergne pour l'instant


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Là je me dis que je vais éviter l'Auvergne pour l'instant


ah bon ?


----------



## Avril-VII (13 Mars 2005)

La j'écoute "on va s'aimer" de Gilbert Montagné...
C'est idiot mais j'ai la larme à l'oeuil .
Et j'ai 15 ans, quel clampin il écoute gilbert montagné.... Nostalgie d'un temps que je n'ai pas connu ?
Je pleure quand même. :rateau:


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2005)

le mal de ventre a disparu, mais j'ai toujours le mal de crâne :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Nous pourrons alors un jour comparer les résultats de nos études réspectives...


no prob je t'envoie mon raport en pdf, une page faite avec l'assistant dessin de word


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Là je me dis que je vais éviter l'Auvergne pour l'instant



Ca c'est pas sympa


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Là je me dis que je vais éviter l'Auvergne pour l'instant



Pas de bras, pas de birlou :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Là je me dis que je vais éviter l'Auvergne pour l'instant



Et puis on fait du très bon boudin par chez nous : je suis persuadé que tu seras de très bon conseil


----------



## Grug (13 Mars 2005)

et pourquoi c'est toujours le cd dont on a besoin qui disparait ? 

y'a des dimanche à prendre des manches  

là, je rale contre la loi de murphy !


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et puis on fait du très bon boudin par chez nous : je suis persuadé que tu seras de très bon conseil


p'tain c'est vrai ?????? du boudin aux poireaux ??????


----------



## Dedalus (13 Mars 2005)

j'suis pas gallois, j'suis irlandais


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mars 2005)

Là, je remplis les bordereaux CERFA n° 2482K et 2486K. Après, c'est la 2035  :hein:  :sleep:


----------



## diamond2 (13 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Là, je remplis les bordereaux CERFA n° 2482K et 2486K. Après, c'est la 2035  :hein:  :sleep:



Ba ça va, tu te fais pas trop chier le dimanche.....


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> BOnsoir à tous, moi je rentre du carnaval vénitien à Remiremont, dans le grand vent et je viens de recevoir un SMS de cette fille :​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On voit pas si elle a des gros seins...

C'est important !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

Là tout de suite, je me demande ce qui a bien pu arriver à mon questionnement à propos de la disparition de la merveilleuse adresse de Finn_Atlas aux fabuleux clients du bar MacG...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Là tout de suite, je me demande ce qui a bien pu arriver à mon questionnement à propos de la disparition de la merveilleuse adresse de Finn_Atlas aux fabuleux clients du bar MacG...


là y a une ouverture de thread qui me démange


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Là tout de suite, je me demande ce qui a bien pu arriver à mon questionnement à propos de la disparition de la merveilleuse adresse de Finn_Atlas aux fabuleux clients du bar MacG...



Figure toi que je me posais la même question...    Tu as loupé quelque chose...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là y a une ouverture de thread qui me démange



Vas-y : je te suis. 

P.S. : Désolé si je t'ai dérangé.  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y : je te suis.
> 
> P.S. : Désolé si je t'ai dérangé.  :rose:


tu me déranges jamais c'est ce putain de choux qui veut pas cuire   


et hop


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu me déranges jamais c'est ce putain de choux qui veut pas cuire



Du choux ? J'ADORE le choux... C'est donc bien vrai que tu t'es remis derrière les fourneaux ? Miam !


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2005)

accompagné de lard maigre et de saucisson vaudois avec deux moutardes


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> accompagné de lard maigre et de saucisson vaudois avec deux moutardes



Arrêtes ! Ça me fait des choses... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> accompagné de lard maigre et de saucisson vaudois avec deux moutardes



Saucisson Vaudois? ... un proche cousin de celui de Morteau ou something totally different?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

*À l'attention de Bilbo :* si je dois être blâmé pour avoir fustigé l'indigence des propos tenus au bar, je crois en effet que je ne pourrais pas rêver meilleure compagnie que celle de supermoquette. Je dis ce que j'ai à dire, fais ce que tu as à faire.


----------



## Bilbo (13 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *À l'attention de Bilbo :* si je dois être blâmé pour avoir fustigé l'indigence des propos tenus au bar, je crois en effet que je ne pourrais pas rêver meilleure compagnie que celle de supermoquette. Je dis ce que j'ai à dire, fais ce que tu as à faire.


Voilà, voilà, ça vient.  Je veillerai personnellement à ce que ce ban ne dure que jusqu'à la fin du week-end. Ça vous laissera le temps de déguster le chou. 

À+


----------



## Grug (13 Mars 2005)

tiens, il a fini sa crise de fermite aigüe le Finn ?
il serait enfin allé cuver  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Mars 2005)

ça avait l'air sympa, ce thread, y a eu du ban c'est bon signe..


----------



## Spyro (13 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça avait l'air sympa, ce thread, y a eu du ban c'est bon signe..


C'est SM qui doit être heureux, depuis le temps qu'il le demande  

Bon moi en tout cas j'ai passé une bonne journée avec mes nièces et mon neuveu :love: :love:

_Par contre j'ai malobide on a du manger un truc mauvais à midi _


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2005)

> Ce message a été supprimé par Finn_Atlas.  Motif: J'efface préventivement. On a déjà eu 2 morts par balles perdues



quel con ce finn


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est SM qui doit être heureux, depuis le temps qu'il le demande
> 
> Bon moi en tout cas j'ai passé une bonne journée avec mes nièces et mon neuveu :love: :love:
> 
> _Par contre j'ai malobide on a du manger un truc mauvais à midi _



La moule pas fraiche est une animal trés dangereux...


----------



## Avril-VII (13 Mars 2005)

J'arrive après la guerre ou quoi ? Si c'est le cas, c'est bien dommage.


Là je viens de rentrer chez moi, j'étais encore au carnaval vénitien à remirmeont, mais cette fois, il faisait meilleur.
J'éspère que vous avez tous passé un bon week, parceque, moi c'était du feu de Dieu...
à l'amour....:love:


----------



## Avril-VII (13 Mars 2005)

[Effacé]


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> quel con ce finn



voila qui ne m'etonne pas de toi, depuis que tu en reves...   

 Avrilsept et les autres...


----------



## Grug (13 Mars 2005)

En ce jour du seigneur, signe de paix entre les hommes de bonne volonté, certain semblent s'etre endormis pendant le sermon :rateau:


----------



## Freelancer (13 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> En ce jour du seigneur, signe de paix entre les hommes de bonne volonté, certain semblent s'etre endormis pendant le sermon :rateau:



Ou plutot ils sont endormis sur la bouteille de vin de messe    
Y se passe rien ajd.  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 
Une paire de super moustache vous manque et c'est tout le bar qui semble dépeuplé.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Mars 2005)

Ah ??

Moi je ne vois aucune différence.


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2005)

bon, une petite tartiflette ce prépare :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu me déranges jamais c'est ce putain de choux qui veut pas cuire
> 
> 
> et hop


 Ben voilà ma SuperMoumoutte, tu l'as reçu ton ban tant attendu :love: :love: :love:


----------



## sofiping (13 Mars 2005)

*IL EST FINI  LE NIOUBICIDE???*

Rien n'est plus favorable à vous faire progresser vers un état de paix que la capacité à supporter l'insulte stoiquement . Etre stoique ne signifie pas être PASSIF , au contraire ,  C' EST UNE FORCE CONTENUE .


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

Allez je vais manger


----------



## Dedalus (13 Mars 2005)

Au fond, c'est pas mal de se faire bannir...
ça permet de s'éclipser poliment...


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Mars 2005)

Yanna qui voient ça comme une façon de fêter un anniversaire :love:

Hein SM :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Au fond, c'est pas mal de se faire bannir...
> ça permet de s'éclipser poliment...



c'est une super promo en plus :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Au fond, c'est pas mal de se faire bannir...
> ça permet de s'éclipser poliment...



OK, vu que tu le demandes si gentiment, je te banni.  
(Pour 30 secondes à compter de ce post.    )


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Mars 2005)

Mais que vois-je :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Mars 2005)

Alors les kikis, on s'emboite et on m'appelle pas ?


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors les kikis, on s'emboite et on m'appelle pas ?



T'es pas banni toi?     
Là, je n'y comprend plus rien.


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors les kikis, on s'emboite et on m'appelle pas ?



le kiki ce repose le dimanche


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas banni toi?
> Là, je n'y comprend plus rien.



Si vous me bannissez je m'évaderai avec mon imac qui fait aussi ULM...


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le kiki ce repose le dimanche



Oui, quand il est tout bleu faut arrêter un peu...


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si vous me bannissez je m'évaderai avec mon imac qui fait aussi ULM...



Il est si bruyant que ça ???


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il est si bruyant que ça ???



Non, mais il vole hyper bien.  :love:


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, quand il est tout bleu faut arrêter un peu...



justement, c'est dimanche :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il est si bruyant que ça ???



Ben non en fait...

Je suis allé écouter un peu à droite à gauche, et il serait plutôt bien placé me semble-t-il..

Et la température de 65 en moyenne n'a pas l'air d'inquièter les techniciens..

Alors bon...

Wait and see, en attendant je suis content.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais il vole hyper bien.  :love:



Gna gna gna...


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2005)

J'espère que tu n'auras pas de soucis. 
Ma soeur n'a plus de soucis avec son iMac G5 depuis que Mackie en a changé l'alimentation.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Gna gna gna...



  Ciel, comment Robertav a pu avoir mon pass.  :love:



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que tu n'auras pas de soucis.
> Ma soeur n'a plus de soucis avec son iMac G5 depuis que Mackie en a changé l'alimentation.



Que ne ferait-on pas pour avoir Mackie _at home_ en live...  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que tu n'auras pas de soucis.
> Ma soeur n'a plus de soucis avec son iMac G5 depuis que Mackie en a changé l'alimentation.



Ben ça ressemble pas à un pb d'alim...

Pas de crépitements, et puis on l'entend bien accélerer quand le micro "bosse"...

Sinon, pour ta soeur, elle peut encore servir dis moi...


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça ressemble pas à un pb d'alim...
> 
> Pas de crépitements, et puis on l'entend bien accélerer quand le micro "bosse"...
> 
> Sinon, pour ta soeur, elle peut encore servir dis moi...



Non, pas pour le moment, elle est presque à terme.  (de sa troisième fille.)


----------



## Avril-VII (13 Mars 2005)

J'ai fait la découverte tardive? de sonnyboy, Il me parait fort sympatique se personnage... et en plus il est drôle. Boulez le pour moi à l'occasion !


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2005)

je vais pas tarder, j'ai toujours ce mal de crane :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (13 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait la découverte tardive? de sonnyboy*, Il me parait fort sympatique* se personnage... et en plus il est drôle. Boulez le pour moi à l'occasion !


 

C'est n'importe quoi les nioubs cette année décidément :rateau:


----------



## calvin (13 Mars 2005)

24h apres, je continue a pleurer parce que miss armenie a perdu...


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est n'importe quoi les nioubs cette année décidément :rateau:



Ben non, à force d'abraser, c'est devenu tout lisse.  :rateau:


----------



## Avril-VII (13 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est n'importe quoi les nioubs cette année décidément :rateau:



Je sais, j'ai vu d'autre de ses posts, il parait assez 
Mais moi, je crois qu'il *m*'a pris du bon poil


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Je sais, j'ai vu d'autre de ses posts, il parait assez
> Mais moi, je crois qu'il *m*'a pris du bon poil



Surtout depuis qu'il a vu ta miss.


----------



## Avril-VII (13 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Surtout depuis qu'il a vu ta miss.



Ah, oui, j'avais pas pensé à ca:rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Mars 2005)

ben, si il se met a faire tomber le fut des mineurs, on risque de l'appeler Michael....alors,
il se retient...mais tu verras dans 3 ans...


----------



## Avril-VII (13 Mars 2005)

Au fait, vous l'a trouvez comment ma miss ? 
RAPPEL :


----------



## sofiping (13 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est n'importe quoi les nioubs cette année décidément :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, vous l'a trouvez comment ma miss ?



bien, elle a du cheval....    

non, serieux....elle a l'air sympa.


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

>



 Sofiping et comme tu dis:



> TUTTATTITTTAAATITITIITT



ou un truc comme ça....


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, vous l'a trouvez comment ma miss ?
> RAPPEL :



Jeune et jolie, comme je les aime.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Jeune et jolie, comme je les aime.



Hep là... pas touche vous...  :love:  

Enfin M. Foguenne, reprenez-vous.


----------



## Avril-VII (13 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Hep là... pas touche vous...  :love:



Je suis dans le coin attention ! :rateau::casse:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Surtout depuis qu'il a vu ta miss.



N'oublions pas que l'ignoble Sonnyboy est marié.

Alors s'il vous plait, je vous en prie...


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Hep là... pas touche vous...  :love:
> 
> Enfin M. Foguenne, reprenez-vous.



du calme monsieur foguenne rappeler vous que j'ai toujours des photos de mme foguenne  elles pourraient être utiliser a mauvaise escient


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait la découverte tardive? de sonnyboy, Il me parait fort sympatique se personnage... et en plus il est drôle. Boulez le pour moi à l'occasion !



Si tu continues à dire du bien de moi, je te fais exécuter.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> N'oublions pas que l'ignoble Sonnyboy est marié.
> 
> Alors s'il vous plait, je vous en prie...



Dois-je vous faire une piqûre de rappel?


----------



## Avril-VII (13 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> du calme monsieur foguenne rappeler vous que j'ai toujours des photos de mme foguenne  elles pourraient être utiliser a mauvaise escient



Pour information, veuillez s'il vous plait, me les envoyer en MP


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Pour information, veuillez s'il vous plait, me les envoyer en MP



prévoir 3000 euros, paypal accepté :rateau: et puis a 15 ans on réclame de pas photos de femme peu vêtue


----------



## sofiping (13 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Sofiping et comme tu dis:
> 
> 
> 
> ou un truc comme ça....




me non ,PAR TOUTATIS, que le ciel nous tombe sur la tête , qu'une tempete fasse  vibrer nos têtes de marteau


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si tu continues à dire du bien de moi, je te fais exécuter.



Il a trouvé la faille.


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Pour information, veuillez s'il vous plait, me les envoyer en MP



Tu n'as pas encore voté ????


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas encore voté ????



encore une femme a poil :rateau: (bise a sylvia paul  )


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Hep là... pas touche vous...  :love:
> 
> Enfin M. Foguenne, reprenez-vous.



J'ai l'autorisation de me lâcher dans le virtuelle. 
Dans la réalité, elle me tient par les c......    mais c'est tellement bon.


----------



## Spyro (13 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

>


 :love: :love: :love: :love:



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> N'oublions pas que l'ignoble Sonnyboy est marié.


Lui oui mais l'autre, celui qui est gentil ?


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2005)

bon moi je décolle, vivement jeudi soir :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (13 Mars 2005)

Allez Hop ! 

Je conclus ma journée sur MacG en disant ceci :
Merci à vous tout, amis du bar et des forums techniques, qui par votre humour et votre répartie ainsi que par votre pertinence, me font agréablement patientez ces 3 mosi avant le switch.

Je prévois mon 100e pot pour le week end prochain !

Bonne fin de week-end et à demain !


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> (bise a sylvia paul  )



Elle t'embrasse aussi.   

Elle ne peut pas se connecter, j'ai prêté son iBook à une collègue pour qui j'ai fait une présentation Keynote pour qu'elle puisse répéter.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ciel, comment Robertav a pu avoir mon pass.  :love:



tu t'es embrouillé dans tes mp      :love:


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'autorisation de me lâcher dans le virtuelle.



  :love: Quoique dans le vrai, la tentation... 



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Dans la réalité, elle me tient par les c......    mais c'est tellement bon.


 
Note: envoyer un mail à Silvia pour qu'elle serre encore plus fort. 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu t'es embrouillé dans tes mp      :love:



Ce doit être ça oui.


----------



## Franswa (13 Mars 2005)

là maintenant, je suis parti pour peindre !!!  c'est parti !!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait la découverte tardive? de sonnyboy, Il me parait fort sympatique se personnage... et en plus il est drôle. Boulez le pour moi à l'occasion !




ben t'as la chance de pas etre une fille   

lui il le case toutes dans la cuisine avec une corde !!!     :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben t'as la chance de pas etre une fille
> 
> lui il le case toutes dans la cuisine avec une corde !!!     :love:


----------



## sofiping (13 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> spyro c'est tout ce qui me manque aujourd'hui ............un peu de tendresse bordel


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

>



Sonnyboy qui rit aux posts de Robertav, décidément tout fout le camp.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'autorisation de me lâcher dans le virtuelle.
> Dans la réalité, elle me tient par les c......    mais c'est tellement bon.




par les chevilles?   

pas evident en effet pour courir les jupons !!!    :love:


----------



## Spyro (13 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> spyro c'est tout ce qui me manque aujourd'hui ............un peu de tendresse bordel


Un peu de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sonnyboy qui rit aux posts de Robertav, décidément tout fout le camp.




il m'avait mis en cuisine, il a vus mes talents culinaires   

il a vite compris où etait son interet a me placer ailleur 
s'il voulait vivre longtemp !!!


----------



## sofiping (13 Mars 2005)

qu'est ce qui fabrique le p'tit dragon ...pas tres clair


----------



## Nioube (13 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il a trouvé la faille.


salut j'adore ton speudo !!!    incroyable ton bonnet ta un site internet pour en acheter des meme ?


----------



## Nioube (13 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce qui fabrique le p'tit dragon ...pas tres clair


les dragons ca existe pas!


----------



## sofiping (13 Mars 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> les dragons ca existe pas!



on se connait????


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Mars 2005)

Je crois que je suis pas tres loin de la verite..... 

alors, le nioube, ça roule...


----------



## Nioube (13 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> on se connait????


ben pas pour l'instant mais pourquoi t'as mis tes lunettes d soleil ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Mars 2005)

apres un ban, il parait qu'on peut plus bouler.....
on garde ses points disco, mais on peut plus bouler......
je sais pas si c'est vrai mais je trouve ça rigolo.....
pas toi le nioube.....  

il me plait ton pseudo....
le Nioube....       

ceci dit, le bonnet de Foguenne, tout le monde en reve....


----------



## Spyro (13 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce qui fabrique le p'tit dragon ...pas tres clair


Je distribue de la tendresse et de l'amour, j'en ai plein à donner (mais ça doit être de la génération spontanée, parce que pour ce que j'en reçois...) enfin voila quoi :love: :love:


----------



## Grug (13 Mars 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> ben pas pour l'instant mais pourquoi t'as mis tes lunettes d soleil ?


 on t'a reconnu SM :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ceci dit, le bonnet de Foguenne, tout le monde en reve....



Certains en rêvent... d'autres ont l'insigne honneur de s'en coiffer...   :love:

PS: SM, t'es mieux avec ta moustache.


----------



## sofiping (13 Mars 2005)

Spyro,

ça n'a rien a voir mais ça me passe par la tête , toi qui est lillois ..... tu connais LES DISQUES D'OS ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Certains en rêvent... d'autres ont l'insigne honneur de s'en coiffer...   :love:




WAOW....


----------



## sofiping (13 Mars 2005)

j'crois bien que je suis toute seule ici , j'vas chanter une tite chanson    

quand la mer monteuh , elle monteuh , elle monteuh ......quand elle descend...... :mouais:

et maintenant je vais aller me faire cuire un oeuf  (ben oui j'ai faim)


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> maintenant je vais aller me faire cuire un oeuf  (ben oui j'ai faim)




Bon'Ap.......


----------



## Spyro (13 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ça n'a rien a voir mais ça me passe par la tête , toi qui est lillois ..... tu connais LES DISQUES D'OS ?


AH non 



_ __Par contre je peux t'apprendre à faire des é majuscule pour ta signature_


----------



## Pitchoune (13 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Jeune et jolie, comme je les aime.



Tiens, ça me fait penser au bassin à enfant dont on a parlé lors d'une soirée un peu (trop) arrosée du côté d'Arlon  

PS:  Paul! :love: Et bisou à Silvia (aaah, c'est bon de voir ces hommes qui acceptent avec humilité la domination de leur chère et tendre)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _ __Par contre je peux t'apprendre à faire des é majuscule pour ta signature_



Toujours aussi serviable ce Spyro ! 

 [message à caractère informatif]  l'hiver est terminé, les grues et les milans sont revenus ... :love: [fin du message à caractère informatif]


----------



## Bilbo (13 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> [message à caractère informatif]  l'hiver est terminé, les grues et les milans sont revenus ... :love: [fin du message à caractère informatif]


Les grues étaient parties ?  Rien remarqué. 

À+


----------



## Nioube (13 Mars 2005)

la libido de c'rose est vraiment impressionante


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Mars 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> la libido de c'rose est vraiment impressionante


 Coucou :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Coucou :love:





Coucou


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## sofiping (13 Mars 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> ben pas pour l'instant mais pourquoi t'as mis tes lunettes d soleil ?



c'est pas moi qui ai des lunettes , c'est celui qui se cache et qui dit pas qui il est  :style:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je distribue de la tendresse et de l'amour, j'en ai plein à donner (mais ça doit être de la génération spontanée, parce que pour ce que j'en reçois...) enfin voila quoi :love: :love:











kil est mignon !!!!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Franswa (13 Mars 2005)

là maintenant, j'ai fini de peindre  Je vais pouvoir participer à ce thread :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant, j'ai fini de peindre




on peut voir ?   :love:


----------



## sofiping (13 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> kil est mignon !!!!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



pas serieux ce dragon , on tourne la tête deux minutes  et puis voila ce qui arrive...
I drag on 
you drag on 
HE DRAGSON......


----------



## Spyro (13 Mars 2005)

tu sais sofi, "dragons" c'est un verbe    

Mais bon je suis pas doué pour ça souvenez vous


----------



## mado (13 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> [message à caractère informatif]  l'hiver est terminé, les grues et les milans sont revenus ... :love: [fin du message à caractère informatif]



  [message à caractère personnel] Les milans j'ai déjà oublié... mais les grues  c'était magique.. J'aimerais voler aussi haut qu'elles . 
Les vagues et le vent de l'Atlantique, Coco et son resto aux parfums de l'Estaque (ben oui), les p'tits dèj entre les portugais et le pain 1900 , la Lune du matin, les moues pré-adolescentes, un dimanche face aux Pyrénées et un voyage de retour avec une conteuse. Un chouette week-end, vraiment :love:.  [fin du message à caractère personnel]


----------



## Franswa (13 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on peut voir ?   :love:


 dès que les piles de mon appareil numerique sont rechargées, je t'envoie ça


----------



## sofiping (13 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> tu sais sofi, "dragons" c'est un verbe
> 
> Mais bon je suis pas doué pour ça souvenez vous



en quoi es tu doué spyro


----------



## Grug (13 Mars 2005)

quoi que je faize ?
un devis, j'vous jure, c'est une heure pour faire des devis


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> en quoi es tu doué spyro


en sexe. c'est une bête de rafinement.


----------



## Spyro (13 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> en quoi es tu doué spyro


En  ":rose:" et en  ""

:rateau:


----------



## sofiping (13 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> quoi que je faize ?
> un devis, j'vous jure, c'est une heure pour faire des devis



PLUTOT BAILLI QUE BANNANé ! :rose:


----------



## Grug (13 Mars 2005)

"Vous n'avez pas la permission d'accéder à cette page. Ceci peut être dû à plusieurs raisons :


Vous n'avez pas la permission d'accéder à la page que vous essayez d'afficher. Êtes-vous en train d'essayer de modifier le message de quelqu'un d'autre ou d'accéder à des options d'administration ? Vérifiez que vous êtes autorisé à effectuer cette action dans les règles du forum.

Si vous essayez d'envoyer un message, l'administrateur a peut-être désactivé votre compte, ou celui-ci est en attente d'activation si vous venez de le créer, ou de réactivation si vous avez changé votre email, ou encore peut-être de validation par un modérateur."

ça m'apprendra à me faire bouler dans des fils furtif :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Les grues étaient parties ?  Rien remarqué.
> 
> À+



Bilbo, Bilbo, Bilbo ... 

Tu as beau avoir de grandes jambes : tu ne passes pas assez de temps le nez en l'air 

 et tu as tort !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

Je vais me coucher tiens


----------



## sofiping (13 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> en sexe. c'est une bête de rafinement.



decidement , tu met vraiment ton nez partout


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mars 2005)

Ca y est, J'ai mon Mac mini, C'est mon premier post avec mon tout mimi     
Fini le PC tou pourri   
Voila, c'est tout!


----------



## sofiping (13 Mars 2005)

Aujourd'hui je m'eclipse avant l'heure du crime , on poura pas dire que c'est moi


----------



## Spyro (13 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui je m'eclipse avant l'heure du crime , on poura pas dire que c'est moi




Ah oui je suis doué en "" aussi


----------



## fredtravers (13 Mars 2005)

ce soir .... ?
france musique
mes migires ont rejoint morphée
félix rôde
il vaaa la trouver, la souris géraldine ...
chat avec une copine
programmation de mon < caducée >  pour les confrères 
la nuit, on est biiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnn ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce qui fabrique le p'tit dragon ...pas tres clair



Dragon, drague, tout ça c'est des mots de la même famille   

 

EDIT : Ah, m ... ince, j'avais sauté une page :rose:


----------



## Bilbo (14 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bilbo, Bilbo, Bilbo ...
> 
> Tu as beau avoir de grandes jambes : tu ne passes pas assez de temps le nez en l'air
> 
> et tu as tort !


   

À+


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> en sexe. c'est une bête de rafinement.



deja de retour?
hébé.....


----------



## Grug (14 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui je suis doué en "" aussi


 et pas en  ?
etonnant tu avais bien l'air d'un expert  :rateau:


----------



## toys (14 Mars 2005)

je viend de trouver un demi poulet et un pot de mayo epicer maison les deux me regardait.
ils ont voulut se mesurer a moi et bam dans l assiette et je leur fait la peau


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2005)

c'est partie pour une semaine de folie :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Mars 2005)

Bof... deja si j'avais pu dormir un peu plus ca irait mieux :rateau:


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bof... deja si j'avais pu dormir un peu plus ca irait mieux :rateau:



fait comme moi 11 heures de sommeil hier et tout repart :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est partie pour une semaine de folie :love:



et c'est parti pour une loooongue semaine à supporter mes collègues de travail et leur passion monomaniaque pour le football...   :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est partie pour une semaine de folie :love:


 
Toi je te soupçonne de t'être fait un petit trait de coke entre hier soir et ce matin...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mars 2005)

etre debout si tot, c'est pas possible....:sleep:

bon, bonne journee a tous et a demain....
je pars vers de nouvelle contrée...

​


----------



## Bassman (14 Mars 2005)

la j'essaye de décoler le diplome M$ que mon chef a collé sur la porte de mon bureau juste pour me faire chier


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mars 2005)

T'es pas expert maintenant suite à ta formation ?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> etre debout si tot, c'est pas possible....:sleep:
> 
> bon, bonne journee a tous et a demain....
> je pars vers de nouvelle contrée...
> ...


 :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (14 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas expert maintenant suite à ta formation ?


 un diplomé M$ expert ?? y'a pas comme une ambiguité la ???


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> la j'essaye de décoler le diplome M$ que mon chef a collé sur la porte de mon bureau juste pour me faire chier


 hehe   

(  Bass  )


----------



## Bassman (14 Mars 2005)

salut modern


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> un diplomé M$ expert ?? y'a pas comme une ambiguité la ???


Ben pkoi ?? Tu peux être expert sur des produits de merde


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est partie pour une semaine de folie :love:



démontage du 2 em ibook :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (14 Mars 2005)

soit je bosse plus vite que mackie, soit les PC tombent plus en rade, j'en suis a mon 4eme portables


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> soit je bosse plus vite que mackie, soit les PC tombent plus en rade, j'en suis a mon 4eme portables



faut surtout demander a Apple, pourquoi faut tout démonter pour remplacer un malheurs disque dur :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

là j'ai fini de voir les annonces emploi ...bof, rien   

j'ai plus des  cigarettes  :mouais: 


je commence bien la semaine


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai plus des  cigarettes  :mouais:
> je commence bien la semaine



*Ca c'est bien vrai !    *
... que tu devrais même éviter d'en racheter tiens !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

je vais sortir me prendre un café   


_non, roberta, je ne te ramènerai pas de cigarettes !_


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> démontage du 2 em ibook :rateau:



et un 3 em pour la route :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> et c'est parti pour une loooongue semaine à supporter mes collègues de travail et leur passion monomaniaque pour le football...   :mouais:



Reçois, en cette triste perspective, mes plus sincères condoléances


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, vous l'a trouvez comment ma miss ?
> RAPPEL :



Elle a douze ans, non?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Ca c'est bien vrai !    *
> ... que tu devrais même éviter d'en racheter tiens !





bientot j'arrete de fumer mais la pas encore terminé le livre


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bientot j'arrete de fumer mais la pas encore terminé le livre


tous ceux qui l'ont lu autour de moi ont recommencé


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mars 2005)

Et voila apres 17mn de boulot, ma journée est terminée....(trajet ,soit 8mn aller-retour, non compté)

comme je suis content, on devrait faire uniquement des journees de 17mn payé 39h la semaine...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je vais sortir me prendre un café
> 
> 
> _non, roberta, je ne te ramènerai pas de cigarettes !_




pfffffff  :mouais: 

ben , je comprends , tu as ramené des croissants a sonny et
ton porte monnaie est vide


----------



## Spyro (14 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tous ceux qui l'ont lu autour de moi ont recommencé


C'est que ça devait être un livre passionnant !!!   

_Hein ? C'était pas recommencer à lire le livre ? _


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Et voila apres 17mn de boulot, ma journée est terminée....(trajet ,soit 8mn aller-retour, non compté)
> 
> comme je suis content, on devrait faire uniquement des journees de 17mn payé 39h la semaine...





tu as pas besoin d'une assistante?


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Et voila apres 17mn de boulot, ma journée est terminée....(trajet ,soit 8mn aller-retour, non compté)
> 
> comme je suis content, on devrait faire uniquement des journees de 17mn payé 39h la semaine...



Tu fais quoi comme boulot?


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2005)

bon, je vais enfin aller me chercher un café :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est que ça devait être un livre passionnant !!!




tres


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais quoi comme boulot?




pas grand chose, un boulot qui fait me fait promener et fait promener d'autres voyageurs, 
un boulot de feignant.....

et non, j'ai pas besoin d'assistante, mais je vais y reflechir ma chere Robertav....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pas grand chose, un boulot qui fait me fait promener et fait promener d'autre voyageur,
> un boulot de feignant.....


Euh :

- Taxi ?
- Passeur de clandestins ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Euh :
> 
> - Taxi ?
> - Passeur de clandestins ?



non, pas taxi, je voyage plus que cela .... et j'ecoute pas les grosses tetes...(waow, les stereotypes.....  )

passeur de clandestins, c'est un peu ça...... 


ps: ceux qui le savent sont priés de s'abstenir de le relever....merci...  
je pense a nos amis Corses entre autres....
 la Corse


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tous ceux qui l'ont lu autour de moi ont recommencé









Le bouquin parfait pour lire dans les chiottes  

... j'ai pas dit pour s'essuyer avec !


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2005)

Ça donne le cancer de l'anus


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, pas taxi, je voyage plus que cela .... et j'ecoute pas les grosses tetes...(waow, les stereotypes.....  )





			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> pas grand chose, un boulot qui fait me fait promener et fait promener d'autre voyageur,
> un boulot de feignant.....




Cheminot syndiqué en grève !


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> ?


----------



## Grug (14 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tres


 tiens, ça existe aussi en rose ça ?  :rateau:


----------



## duracel (14 Mars 2005)

Opla, 
Je vais à la piscine.
Et ensuite je mange.


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, vous l'a trouvez comment ma miss ?
> RAPPEL :



_méfit toi des anges, surtout si ils ont les yeux bleu ..._


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tiens, ça existe aussi en rose ça ?  :rateau:




vi !!!!   


pour le petite histoire ,

 j'ai commencé a le lire en janvier , je avancais pas vite , quelques pages par jours mais sans rien faire j'avais diminué de la moitié ma consommation....

puis  petit a petit j'ai arreté la lecture e la j'ai recommencé a fumer "normalment"

j'ai repris quelques pages hier , j'en suis au 3/4 du livre

on verra.......


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Le bouquin parfait pour lire dans les chiottes
> 
> ... j'ai pas dit pour s'essuyer avec !


 Je vois pas trop de raisons pour arreter non plus, surtout parce que ca calme les nerfs :love:


----------



## Spyro (14 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _méfie toi des anges, surtout si ils ont les yeux bleus ..._


T'es daltonien en plus ?  :mouais:

Enfin daltonien c'est excusable au moins


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas trop de raisons pour arreter non plus, surtout parce que ca calme les nerfs :love:




sans trop rentrer dans la polemique :

la clope ne calme pas les nerfs , 
ça calme notre manque de nicotine qui nous rends agités    :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mars 2005)

arreter, pas arreter...pffff...
moi, je continue et puis je m'en fout....
toute facon si c'est pas ça qui me tue ce sera autre chose..... :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

moi je voudrait arreter 

parce que cela coute un certain prix
parce que j'en ai marre de sentir la clope dans mon logement
parce que 4 rampes d'escalier et je suis vanné , sans soufle
parce que j'en ai plus que marre d'etre dependante de cette saloperie.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je voudrait arreter
> 
> parce que cela coute un certain prix.



ban, je les achete en espagne, c'est a cote...



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> parce que j'en ai marre de sentir la clope dans mon logement.



fume dehors.



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> parce que 4 rampes d'escalier et je suis vanné , sans soufle.



si tu t'entretiens tu vois pas de difference.



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> parce que j'en ai plus que marre d'etre dependante de cette saloperie.....



ça, c'est ta faute.....


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Mars 2005)

Tiens, l'iPod shuffle a deja un clone qui s'appelle le super shuffle a voir ici :rateau:






:mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je voudrait arreter
> 
> parce que cela coute un certain prix
> parce que j'en ai marre de sentir la clope dans mon logement
> ...


depuis qu' j'ai arrêté (1 an 1/2) je suis malade tout le temps, aujourd'hui par exemple . Alors je te conseille de continuer... et puis avec les taxes de tes paquets tu paies plein de choses...et puis une fois que tu auras attrapé une saloperie il sera bien temps d'arrêter... et puis (j'arrête là les conneries)


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> arreter, pas arreter...pffff...
> moi, je continue et puis je m'en fout....
> toute facon si c'est pas ça qui me tue ce sera autre chose..... :hein:


tu envisages le ban ?


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'es daltonien en plus ?  :mouais:
> 
> Enfin daltonien c'est excusable au moins



non, ça ma fait penser a une chanson des wampas :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu envisages le ban ?



c'est vrai c'est pas bien de dire ça.....( mais ça n'engageait que moi.)
et je le repete pour me rattraper:


FUMER TUE.


 

ps: et ton Ban, ça c'est bien passé....


----------



## Spyro (14 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, l'iPod shuffle a deja un clone qui s'appelle le super shuffle


Eh c'est pas _"Réagissez ici"_  

Ah les modos je vous jure


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai c'est pas bien de dire ça.....
> et je le repete pour me rattraper:
> 
> 
> ...


Très agréable oui merci, comme toujours quoi  c'est pas tous les jours un ban personalisé :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Eh c'est pas _"Réagissez ici"_
> 
> Ah les modos je vous jure


 je postais pas ca pour faire un thread mais plus parce que je m'appercois, je fais une constatation 

Ah parfois certains, j'vous jure


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Très agréable oui merci, comme toujours quoi  c'est pas tous les jours un ban personalisé :love:



sacré Nioube....


----------



## Nephou (14 Mars 2005)

là ? ben je m'amuse avec Livelink :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (14 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> je postais pas ca pour faire un thread mais plus parce que je m'appercois, je fais une constatation


Oui tu "réagis" quoi 

T'aurais préféré que je dise "déjà bu" ?


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Mars 2005)

La, j'attens avec impatience d'etre a ce soir pour finir de switcher. Le mac mini est branché, j'ai plus qu'a récupérer mes mails et mes favoris, ensuite ajouter ma bibliotheque de musique dans iTunes et celles des photos dans iPhotos et voila, a moi le bonheur!!


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2005)

je viens de tomber la dessus :love:


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mars 2005)

T'aurais pas dans l'autre sens, çà serait plus utile


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _méfit toi des anges, surtout si ils ont les yeux bleu ..._



Euh, Mackie... elle a les yeux marrons la tiote, là...


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pas dans l'autre sens, çà serait plus utile



Ouais, ça permettrait de comprendre les posts de certains...


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Euh, Mackie... elle a les yeux marrons la tiote, là...





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, ça ma fait penser a une chanson des wampas :love:




tu lis tout ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> gnagnagna



sait kurieu tn mach1, ça ser a koa? parse qu dje nen voit okun utilit. taurai plu bes1 d'in vré korecteur 0rt0grafiqu... kwa q depui qlqs temps, te fè 2 sacr efor...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> sait kurieu tn mach1, ça ser a koa? parse qu dje nen voit okun utilit. taurai plu bes1 d'in vré korecteur 0rt0grafiqu... kwa q depui qlqs temps, te fè 2 sacr efor...




avec un peu de volonté et beaucoup d'intuition on arrive 
plus ou moins a comprendre 

mais 

ceci est loins de la verité , quand fifille m'envoye un sms , 
je comprends rien a rien !!!


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec un peu de volonté et beaucoup d'intuition on arrive
> plus ou moins a comprendre
> 
> mais
> ...



apprend lui le français


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> apprend lui le français




mais sa va pas la tete????    

s'elle m'ecrit convenablement il faudrait 3 sms au lien de 1  
et 
c'est daja bien qu'elle  m'en envoye 1 pas mois !!!!


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais sa va pas la tete????
> 
> s'elle m'ecrit convenablement il faudrait 3 sms au lien de 1
> et
> c'est daja bien qu'elle  m'en envoye 1 pas mois !!!!



débrouille toi après, moi je fait que suggéré :rateau:


----------



## macelene (14 Mars 2005)

tout le Monde :love:


*Robertooooooooooooooooooo....* il faut que tu me joignes le plus vite possible ....


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2005)

Salade, Crumble à la banane et Café.

Je vais bien


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Mars 2005)

La je lis des messages persos enflammes  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je lis des messages persos enflammes  :rateau:



les pauvres


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je lis des messages persos enflammes  :rateau:




Des mots d'amûûûr?


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Des mots d'amûûûr?


 Je crois pas non... apparemment sur MacGe, y a des gens qui ont la rage au © :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je crois pas non... apparemment sur MacGe, y a des gens qui ont la rage au © :rateau:



es noms, des noms, DES NOMS


----------



## Bassman (14 Mars 2005)

moi je rentre d'inter en me gondolant  

J'viens d'installer le nouveau portable a un gars, avec une station d'accueil et le gars me sort :

"Pfou ca fait beaucoup a transporter a chaque fois, y'a pas moyen d'avoir moins de chose a trimballer ?"

  

Faut le vivre pour le croire


----------



## nonos (14 Mars 2005)

ben là je viens de m'alleger de 730¤ pour payer ma dernière année de cours, un peu mal au C&#8230; mais ça va. 
j'espere qu'il me restera assez pour mon prélevement internet?


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je crois pas non... apparemment sur MacGe, y a des gens qui ont la rage au © :rateau:



Un copier coller s'impose


----------



## Bassman (14 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> es noms, des noms, DES NOMS


 
J'en aurais bien un, moi de nom....


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2005)

là je me prend le choux avec des liens symbolique apache et webdav


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Un copier coller s'impose


 Je ne crois pas   

Je n'expose jamais mon courrier en public mais pour etre explosif ca l'est en tout cas   


*no comment...* :rateau: :love:


----------



## Bassman (14 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas
> 
> Je n'expose jamais mon courrier en public mais pour etre explosif ca l'est en tout cas
> 
> ...


 gaffe a pas te le faire peter a la gueule quand meme. Jouer avec des grenades c'est dangereux


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> gaffe a pas te le faire peter a la gueule quand meme. Jouer avec des grenades c'est dangereux



fire at home


----------



## Spyro (14 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Jouer avec des grenades c'est dangereux


Surtout quand elles roulent dans des endroits inaccessibles, la galère que c'est à chaque fois


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'en aurais bien un, moi de nom....



tu peux le dire un peu plus fort


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> moi je rentre d'inter en me gondolant
> 
> J'viens d'installer le nouveau portable a un gars, avec une station d'accueil et le gars me sort :
> 
> "Pfou ca fait beaucoup a transporter a chaque fois, y'a pas moyen d'avoir moins de chose a trimballer ?"



Manifestrement, trimballer ses neurones est encore trop dur pour ce pov' gars


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> gaffe a pas te le faire peter a la gueule quand meme. Jouer avec des grenades c'est dangereux


 Le truc, c'est que je prends ca de qui ca vient 


 je ne m'inquiete pas, rien de bien grave... une n... en chaleur   

Narf :love:


----------



## toys (14 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens de tomber la dessus :love:




il le font pas dans le sens inverse ca pourait m aider a poster !


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> une n... en chaleur
> 
> Narf :love:



des noms !


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> des noms !


 Comme diraient certains LHOOQ


----------



## toys (14 Mars 2005)

au moin des indices qu on joue a I specteur gadget


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Mars 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> au moin des indices qu on joue a I specteur gadget


 C'est pas trop mon truc de commencer a jouer au chat et a la souris et de casser du sucre sur les gens comme ca :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (14 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Le truc, c'est que je prends ca de qui ca vient
> 
> 
> je ne m'inquiete pas, rien de bien grave... une n... en chaleur
> ...


 
Oh mais c'est pas la seule


----------



## Bassman (14 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas trop mon truc de commencer a jouer au chat et a la souris et de casser du sucre sur les gens comme ca :rateau:


 
Tu as pourtant bien commencé deja là...


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Oh mais c'est pas la seule



des noms ! des noms ! des noms !


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Oh mais c'est pas la seule


 J'ai pris bcp de douches froides depuis :rateau:

Me suis calmee 

:love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> des noms ! des noms ! des noms !


 Curieux


----------



## dool (14 Mars 2005)

Ca sent le printemps ici


----------



## Bassman (14 Mars 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ca sent le printemps ici


 ah tu trouves aussi ??


----------



## toys (14 Mars 2005)

c est pas moi je vous jure


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Curieux



très curieux :love:


----------



## dool (14 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ah tu trouves aussi ??



Bah y'a pas si longtemps ça sentais le sapin mais lààààà....   

snif snif...pfiou y'a d'l'hormone


----------



## dool (14 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> je pense que oui :love:



le :love: est un peu tendencieux par rapport au thème évoqué ... tu peux le traduire ???


----------



## Irish whistle (14 Mars 2005)

Christelle, tu commences à sérieusement à gonfler le peuple (et moi le premier) a systématiquement t'engueuler avec tout le monde. Si tu n'es pas cabable de passer une journée sans rentrer dans le lard de quelqu'un(e), il semble évident que tu n'as pas compris les règles de fonctionnement du bar. Ici, ce n'est pas toujours le règne du bon goût, soit, mais chacun est libre d'y participer ou pas. Visiblement il y a des éléments qui t'échappent.

J'en ai assez d'etre régulièrement obligé d'intervenir pour modifier tes messages. Peux tu me faire une liste de ceux que tu n'as pas un jour traité de "pauvre nase" ?

Pour les autres, merci de rester dans l'acceptable, vous n'êtes pas très malins sur ce coup là


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

un café ?


----------



## Bassman (14 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et ta soeur ?


 Elle bat le beurre evidemment


----------



## mado (14 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un café ?


 
Des sucettes plutôt non ?


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mars 2005)

Hum, çà sent la modération à la hache


----------



## Bassman (14 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Hum, çà sent la modération à la hache


 j'aurais pas dit que ca sentait ca mais bon... l'age surement


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mars 2005)

J'aime bien la hache


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et ta soeur ?



il a une soeur le bassou ?


----------



## Bassman (14 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il a une soeur le bassou ?


 oui elle est mariée depuis peu mackie, donc t'arrive un peu tard


----------



## toys (14 Mars 2005)

la tronconeussse je suis plus fan (quand ca bloque en plein milieux et que ca eclate au redemarage ses bon ca)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Houlàààà les filles :affraid: mais ooh pour peu on pourrait croire que vous avez des montées de testostérone ... ah moins que ... 

Dites donc ça a bien changé les nanas de macG, au moins avec les "vieilles" :love: on avait pas ce soucis là quand on se pourissaient la gueule on le faisait dans notre coin ! 

 petit rappel ... les mps c'est fait aussi et *surtout* pour ça ! :hein:


----------



## Spyro (14 Mars 2005)

Là ménant je m'aperçois que c'est bête iChat hein, on peut mettre des messages d'état aussi longs qu'on veut, mais en fait après quand ils sont affichés ils sont tronqués, alors euh faites attention quand même


----------



## mado (14 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ici aussi (by Bilbo)


 
mackie... 
Au boulot je peux rien voir de tout ça !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Houlàààà les filles :affraid: mais ooh pour peu on pourrait croire que vous avez des montées de testostérone ... ah moins que ...
> 
> Dites donc ça a bien changé les nanas de macG, au moins avec les "vieilles" :love: on avait pas ce soucis là quand on se pourissaient la gueule on le faisait dans notre coin !
> 
> petit rappel ... les mps c'est fait aussi et *surtout* pour ça ! :hein:



Lorna puis-je te mijoter un mp style omelette norvégienne ?


----------



## Bassman (14 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Houlàààà les filles :affraid: mais ooh pour peu on pourrait croire que vous avez des montées de testostérone ... ah moins que ...
> 
> Dites donc ça a bien changé les nanas de macG, au moins avec les "vieilles" :love: on avait pas ce soucis là quand on se pourissaient la gueule on le faisait dans notre coin !
> 
> petit rappel ... les mps c'est fait aussi et *surtout* pour ça ! :hein:


 
Salut "p'tite" Lorna comment qu'tu vas bien ?? :love:


----------



## Bassman (14 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tout le mon de le sait , on va pas y passer la journée... :mouais:


 
De plus il est interdit dans la charte de faire l'apologie de la zoophilie


----------



## mado (14 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Houlàààà les filles :affraid: mais ooh pour peu on pourrait croire que vous avez des montées de testostérone ... ah moins que ...
> 
> Dites donc ça a bien changé les nanas de macG, au moins avec les "vieilles" :love: on avait pas ce soucis là quand on se pourissaient la gueule on le faisait dans notre coin !
> 
> petit rappel ... les mps c'est fait aussi et *surtout* pour ça ! :hein:


 

T'as raté ta vocation toi...  

Signé : une vieille !!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Salut "p'tite" Lorna comment qu'tu vas bien ?? :love:



:love: Coucou Bassman , Ah moi ça va très bien :love:

j'en dirais pas tant pour certain(e)s ici !


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> De plus il est interdit dans la charte de faire l'apologie de la zoophilie



tiens, j'avais oublié....
sacre SM....  

et merci Bassou de ce petit rappel....


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2005)

et sinon ca va ?


----------



## Irish whistle (14 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et sinon ca va ?




Ca va à part ca...

Salut à tous


----------



## Bassman (14 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et sinon ca va ?


 Modérateur !! :modo: :modo:

On a dit pas de porno ici, et il poste graveleux


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mars 2005)

moi ça va et toi???

a noter, pourquoi depuis quelques jours, tout le monde ce met dessus dans ce bar....
alcool frelaté.....ou cacahuetes soupoudrées d'amphetamine.....
va savoir ...en tout cas, ils servent pas de Codeine, ça c'est sur...


----------

